# Petites Annonces Matériel et Services > Le Bazar de RESCUE > [VENTE] BOUTIQUE EN PAGE 1: POUR AIDER LE COMBAT DE VOTRE CHOIX  (actifs présents sur rescue)

## doriant

La boutique en ligne sert à toutes les asso, refuges, particuliers actifs en PA du site Rescue, que vous souhaitez aider financièrement. voir liste des inscrits après ce texte. Elle peut également aider les chats errants et en fourrière, en leur constituant une cagnotte par vos achats, pour motiver une asso à leur prise en charge.

Les stocks sont mis à jour au fil des ventes, donc ce que vous voyez est disponible, je précise les stocks en gris clair a partir de 2ex.

Si qqchose vous intéresse, dites-le moi ici. Je vous confirmerai le montant de la commande avec les frais d'envoi (poste ou mondial relai) + mes coordonnées pour paiement (paypal de préférence, ou bien chèque). Il faudra me dire pour qui vous souhaitez donner (ou répartir à plusieurs), ainsi que vos coordonnées (adresse, email pr livraison). A réception du paiement et encaissement, je reverse la somme intégrale des achats, frais d'envois déduits, à la cause de votre choix. Je préciserai que cela vient de vous, à moins que vous souhaitiez rester anonyme.

Je fournirai en fin du post boutique : l'historique en temps réel des commandes validées, et des captures d'écran de mes virements paypal et bancaires comme preuve ; des membres des asso pourront également venir confirmer la réception des chèques.

Si les bénéficiaires n'ont pas paypal mais peuvent me fournir un rib informatisé ce serait également mieux pour moi de virer par internet que procéder par envoi de chèque. Notamment pr fournir des captures d'écran des virements effectués. Mon adresse mail/paypal est : adoriant1@gmail.com

Tarifs postaux 2020 lettre suivie :
de 21g à 100g : 264 ~ 101g à 250g : 442 ~ 251g à 500g : 639

Tarifs livraison colis poste et transporteur, a dom ou en pt relai de votre choix.

*Poids du colis*
*Tarif 
de la poste*
*Tarif Shop2shop
de la poste*
*Tarif 
Mondial Relay*

< 500g
645
450
440

de 500g à 750g
735
450
490

de 750g à 1kg
799
450
490

de 1kg à 2kg
915
695
630

de 2kg à 3kg
1410
695
630

de 3kg à 4kg
1410
695
690

de 4 à 5kg/5kg et+
1410/2050
1390
690/990



Concernant le choix d'être livré par relai, un mail vous sera adressé avec un choix de pts relais géolocalisés à faire, je ne pourrai valider la livraison que lorsque vous aurez répondu à ce mail. Un message vous avertira quand le colis arrivera. Par la suite j'aurai vos données pour le programmer moi-même.

Si vous ne connaissez pas les membres du forum, voici quelques ex d'actifs présents que vous pouvez soutenir :
faire défiler la fleche si plusieurs liens sur la ligne. Un tableau récapitulatif des gains par asso depuis le début de l'année est visible en fin du post 2, après les objets.


*membres contact

*

*​**liens à cliquer*------    ---  ----               -----                                              --                                          --   -                         -----                           -------------           ------------------------------------------------

topic chats de fourrière
sos-fourriere-picardie-avt-06-11-19
sem-46-sos-fourriere-77-avant-22nov

Ecoleduchatphocéenne
Edc phocéenne >> rescue ;fb;site

actions-animal
Asso Action Animal >> rescue

actionforpets
Asso Actionforpets >> fb

bluecat/sundae/titia20090
Asso Aidofélins >> site ; fb

APEGAL/nathalie2795
Asso Apegal >> fb ; rescue

Akiravana
Asso Appar >> fb ;site

l'arche d'éternité
Asso L'Arche d'Eternité >>fb ;rescue

vera77
Asso l'Arche de Véra >> fb ; leetchi.com

agnes54
Asso Au bonheur des Chats >> site ; fb

auchatzen/darlow
Asso Au Chat Zen >> fb ; rescue

Baïkal
Asso Baïkal >> fb ; rescue

cats95
asso Catscity >> fb

chiens chats en detresse
asso Chiens et chats en détresse >> fb ; site

kelly LEGRAND
Asso Chipnoum >> site ; fb

Zoomtropical
Asso Créole's & co >> site ; fb ; rescue

piou-piou37
Asso Des chats et des hommes (37) >> site ;fb ; rescue

Marie10
Asso fées l'un pour l'autre (10) >> fb ;rescue

lilou130
Asso Félin pour l'autre(38/95) >> site ; fb

girafe/Calymone/
Papillon60000
Asso Handi'cats >>site ; fb

françois11300
chats de françois >> rescue ; sos-

Lyric64
chats de Pau >> rescue

Chr
chats d'Hellemmes >> rescue

Flo099
chats errants >>rescue

aurore27
chats du potager d'Aurore27 >>rescue

jujulilas
Asso  Les amis de Théophile >> site ; fb

gwenie
Asso Les chats du hasard >>fb ; rescue

fée des chats
Asso Les chats libres >> rescue

Franck GOMBERTINS
Asso Les Gombertins >>fb

Lna_94/angelik1908
Asso l'Echapée belle >> fb

les 4 pattes
Asso Les 4 pattes >>site ; fb

Mimine et Roudoudou
Asso Mimine et Roudoudou >> fb ; site

Lullacmukitza
Asso Mukitza >> fb ; site

kéline/chupachup
Asso Nobody's dog >> site ; fb ; rescue

nad
Asso Orfélins >> site ;fb

gazzouille
Asso Pattounes sans toi(t) >> fb

Lady92
Asso Solicanin >> fb

Akiravana
Refuge Rêves de chiens >>fb ; site

Colombe60
Asso Soyons Positifs >> fb

Fays
Asso Sauvetage des animaux 76 >> fb ;rescue

-Orl-
Asso SSAD >>rescue

Constance_801/Pascale_80
Asso Steril'matou >>fb ; rescue

Kty94
Asso Trois petits chats >> fb

seconde vie
Asso Une seconde vie >> site ; fb

lilinea59
Asso Vadrouille >> fb

White Rabbit
Asso White Rabbit >> site ; fb

----------


## doriant

*Nouvelle asso bénéficiaire des ventes :* *Orfélins**



Suggestions de livres neufs (30% de leur prix sont reversés)en page82* *-------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
Sections : accessoires maison *~* accessoires personnels *~* bijoux/chaussures/vetements *~* papeterie/livres *~* déco *~* déco noel (post2) *~*accessoires enfant/jouets* ~* special cuisine/sdb *~* animalerie *~* + objets en vente chez d'autres rescuiens.


*
********************************* Accessoires  Maison ******************************

*
  *
A* chemin de table coton 33x120cm 5 *B* nappe polyester 1m50x2m, 5 *les C* pince poids de nappe, 250 *D* 2sets de table 30x45cm 1 *E* 100% coton, 44x64cm, 3 *F* rideau polyester 140x240cm 5 //* A* taille L 3 *X* taille 8 3 *B* fil d'attache 10m 250 *C* filet de protection 4x5m maille 1,7, 280 2ex *D* piquet bois pour plante, dispo chien ou vache, long env 35cm, 230 *E* galets pvc support arrosage, gris clair ou ardoise, ht env14 cm ou 16cm, 250

  
*P* au choix 2pinces, 6,5cm, 2 *Q* 4 pinces ardoise, env 5,5cm, 2 2ex *R* Tableau magnet "baroque", plastique avec accroches, 29x33,5cm, 4 *S* 3pochettes magnet pr foto10x15, 3 *TU* mémo magnet 3 *A* aimant plastique 3x2cm, 150 stock varié *B* 4magnets 3 3ex *C* Plaque londres, 12magnets sous blister 3 *D* aimant bois. ABDFI dispo, 3x2cm 150 *E* aimant résine, 3 *F* aimant 7cm, 2 *G* magnet liège 1

  
*B-G* ht 11,5cm x9 4 *DEFH* ht7x8,5 3 *I* porte bijou metal bleu dispo, ht 19,5cm, 3. tirelires en fer blanc *A* ht 12x14 14 2ex *B* ht 8,5x10 10 2ex *CD* ht 11,8 12 *E* ht 7x10 8 *F* ht 8x12,5 10 *G* ht 9x11,5 10 2ex *K* patère vissable mur ou sous etagere 250 *L* crochet miroir lg 13,5cm 2 2ex ch *M* métal+céram 8x8x15 1 tt sauf blanc *N* métal ht 12cm, 150 *OP* bois ht 19x20 et 21,5 x17,7 350 2,1ex

  
*A* métal 2 1,1,2 *B* presse-papier boule vert 8 *C* noir dispo, métal 9x10cm, 280 *D* souris optique pr portable. 7,5cm en main, câble escamotable à 79cm. « très sensible et précise, sans pilote, ok w95/98/NT/ME/2000/XP » 280. 2ex *E* tapis souris 520.*F* lot cartouches 363series pr pack photos hp (compatible deskjet), 2019, achetées 3 unité, lot à 6 *G* en bleu 2 *HI* rouge ou orange 340 3ex* J* 250 *K* 380 2ex *L* planche ciseaux rouge ou noire, 7 *M* kit couture avec 12fils 380 *N* 6 aiguilles à crochet, 3à10mm, lg 15cm, 3 *O* 40epingles +120 agrafes 150 2ex *P* boutons 3 *Q* aiguilles (30)150 2ex *R* set couture 150 3ex *S* 160 *T* 120 *U* 5m, robuste 450

--- Voir brosses vaisselle, sets table section cuisine, horloges section déco ---

  
*A* 2eponges 180 2ex *B* extra power en mélamine x5 2 *C* lot 3, 270 *D* chiffon daim microfibre 40x40cm rose ou bleu, 180 2,1 *E* microfibres vitres/miroirs, 40x40 rose ou bleu, 180 *F* brosse imprimée +recharge 3* W* 230 2ex* X* gros rouleau 3 3ex* Y* 150*Z* 3 2ex //* H* planches patins 46pc 230 2ch *I* thermomètre 3 *J* 2filets à linge30x40cm, 190 6ex* K* 48pinces bois 280 *L* housse L table à repasser, 130x50cm. coton 100% perlée, couche molleton 3 *M* 12pinces plastique 180 *N* Planche patins à decouper, 3 1m2bl. //ampoule led E14 4W 180 5ex

*
B* 20pans blancs 120 2ex *C* bande compression 3,75x10m 350 2ex *E* 8pans+4pans bandes 10x6 280 5,4ex *F* 2sparadraps 5m 3 2ex *G* mix 50 pans perméables air, 2 2ex *H* quies 4 *I* compresse réfrigérante, divers motifs, 2 3ex *J* thermometre digital 5 2ex *K* kleenex 8pq 2 2ex *L* pillulier 3



********************************* Accessoires  Voiture *******************************


 
*A* gekho ventouse bleu ou rouge 3 *B* Porcinet à suspendre, env 10cm, 2. 2ex *C* vache suspension (mousqueton) au choix, env 12x8cm, 2 *D* 3 *E* 8cm 130 *FGH* env 11cm 110 *I* disque A 360 *J* stationnement 380 *K* chargeur de batterie auto/moto 6/12V, neuf (deballé pr la foto) 10 caractéristiques et notice ici >> clik  *L* Raclette vitres+éponge 3 *M* protection pare brise 5




******************************** Accessoires  personnels *****************************


  
*AàE* étui à lunettes 3 *F* boite env 9cm x4,5 x3,5 ht, 3 *GH* étui à lentilles, métal aspect cuir 350 *IJ* écouteurs émoji 4 *K* partage d'ecouteurs "chats amoureux" 380 *L* brosse-miroir de sac, 8,5x 5,5cm 3 *M* éventail noir ou rouge dispo, 310 *N* lampe led 250 *O* mousqueton lampe torche led, 290 *P* miroir de poche diam 6cm, 3 2ex ch *QRS* métal, diam 7cm 4 2ex velo 

  *
A**B* 2 *C* 1 *DàH* 12 pinces, 250 a1b2c1d1e2 *IàM* 340 *OPQ* 280 *S* pochette mobile 3 *T* au choix coque pour IphoneX 3 *UVW* housse protection Santoro pr iphone 4/5 +s/ipod touch et autres. 4 *AE* 350* BC* 2 *F* caoutchouc 150 2ex *G* 3 2ex *H* 3porte-clé photo 2 2ex *I* porte-clé chinois, base métal et émail en surface, 320 *J* émoji 2 2ex ch *K* métal, 5

  
*A* pvc polyester, bleu/beige, 9x11,5. empl cartes, billets, docs (solide), monnaie. 7 *B* 10x13cm, pareil que A+ pochette fermeture/rangements 8 *C* ed hardy cristian audigier, très bon etat, 10x12cm, 6* D* portecarte 10x11,5cm, 4 2ex *E* Pretty Zys, simili cuir, très bon état mais qq marques sur l'interieur du rabat, photo sur demande. 10 (vendu 27 ailleurs) *F* le bleu, env 11x9cm, 4 *les G* imprimé 8,5x15cm, 3 ou 10x19cm, 4 1ex ch,1a 2ex *H* env 9x12, beige/bordeaux, 750 1ex ch *I* aspect velours, 4 *J* porte doc + compartiments/monnaie (bleu verso orange), 5 2ex *K* 20x10,5cm, 100%synth, 6 * L* métal 4 *M* x12 cartes 180 *les* *N* 100% synth, 11x9cm, 250 *0* 100% synth, aspect brillant, env10x12cm, 6 2ex *les P* tissu 100%polyester, 350 *QQ1* pochette plastifiée, 13x11,5cm, 3 *R* pochette simple, 100%synth, 16x20cm, bandoulière 60cm, 4 *S* multiples compartiments, 17x20,5cm, 3


*V aussi portemonnaies enfants section enfants/jouets*


  *
A* Sacoche faux cuir 38x29cm, 2grdes +2petites pochettes ext et int, 7 *B* 2compartiments fermeture + pochette intérieure, 36cm à la base x28cm ht, 7 *C* toile 36,5x39cm, 4 *D* Sac en toile long 42cm x30cm, petite pochette intérieure 5 2ex *E* pochette Pochette geante, 47x38cm, 250 *F* sac kaporal, carré 47cm, 70%coton 30%polyester 5 *G* toile 38x42 ht 2 *H* pvc 25x26 150 *I* cabas course carré, 050 2ex *K* sac gym bagbase, 33x42cm env, 100% nylon, 340


*W* sac Thermos 38x 24ht x 15prof 4 *X* brassard sport (aeré) pr tel, clés... 5 *Y* Mug voyage ht 10,5cm 5
*ABC* etiquette porte-bagage plastifiée, long14cm, 320 a2b2c2 *D* marque Santoro,350




************************** Bijoux/Vetements/Chaussures **********************

**Bijoux fantaisie jamais portés. La Longueur des colliers est mesurée a plat; diametre intérieur pr bracelets.
**
* * BARRETTES :* v accessoires perso au dessus.
bijou de peau, 350. bague 1. *AB* diametre piece2centimes, *C* un peu plus grand que 2c.
pince cheveux bleu, larg 14cm, 4. oiseau 2. lot serre-tetes occasion 150

 
Pin's bois 1. broche bois de bouton chat, ht 3cm x2,3larg 150.stock varié
Eventails broche, plastique 150. Papillons bois et autres 1. stock varié

 
Boutons de manchette + broches occasion (tt dispo sauf D) + bracelets *HàL* >> prix libre à proposer.
*G* bracelet fermeture par aimants. 2tailles : diamètre int 7 et 6cm 5 noirs 3M1L, blancs idem 
*M* bracelet aimanté, env 20,5cm long, 4couleurs au choix, 5 2ex ch

 *
A* 21cm, pendentif 6,5cm, 6  *B* 30-37max, pend 6,5cm, 6 2ex *C* ras du cou, pend 4cm ht, 650  *D* 25-31max,
pend 2,8cm, 5 3ex  *E* 21-24max 6  *F* 16-21max 5  *G* 25-30max, pend 4cm, 6 *H* 23-28max, pend 5cm, 5
*I* 23-27max, 650 * J* 20-24max, 6 2ex *K* 24cm x3,2cm, 5  *L* 20cm, 5 // *A* 47,5cm 4  *B* bois, 35cm 3

 
*M* 48cm reglable, 5 *N* 49cm, reglable, 6 *O* bracelet réglable max 23cm 320  *PQRS* réglables, 42/45/46/46cm, 5  *TUV* collier breloque ajustable 5, autre collier 6, bracelet 4. W vendu. *A* porte photo en couleur or, cuivre, argent, pendentif 3cm, lg 44-50max, 5 2,3,4ex *B* 39cm 6  *C* réglable complet 36cm max, 5 2ex *D* 36cm, 5 2ex.

 
*AàF* prix libre à proposer *H* 37cm 8  *I* 34cm 6 *J* 26cm réglable 4  *K* abeille 6 *L* 22cm 7  *M:* réglable 27cm 6  *N* réglable 30cm 4 *O* réglable 29cm 6  *P* 23cm 6 *A* 50cm, pendentif 2,5cm, 5  *B* 49cm 6  *C* 49cm, pend 2,7cm, 5  *D* 50cm, pend 4,5cm, 6

 
*Q* lg réglable 45cm 3  *R* 2  *S* bracelet métal et élastique 4 * T* broche chat 5cm, 4  *U* clous 1cm 5  *V-W* 2
*X* sautoire 7  *Y* boucles d'oreilles 350  *Z-Z1* parure collier 24cm, bracelet elastique 12 *F* vraies pierres 33cm 14  *A* chouettes, 11  *B* parure fantaisie, 7 2ex  *C* 1  *D* 2  *E* montre chippie métal, cadran 2,5cm, 10

 
*B* bracelets reliés, diam8, choix 2premieres couleurs, 5 2,1ex *C-D* elastique, larg 2,5cm, 1 teinte par face, 5 *E* elastique, plastique, 5  *F* elastique, 5  *G* diam 5cm, plastique, 4  *H* réglable large, 5  *I* réglable max 6cm, 4 *J* façon ressort rigide, ajustable, 6  *K* 3  *L* 5  *M-N* 250  *O* ensemble 10  *PQR* 5  *S* les 2 6 //  Les anges : ht ailes 3,2cm. 6

 
*B* 8cm 5  *C* clous 7,5cm 5  *D* 6,5cm 4 1ex rouge aussi. *E* 7cm 5  *F* 6cm, 6 *G* 5cm, 450  *K* ht 9 diam7cm, 6 *L* creoles croisées, perles libres, diam 6cm, 6  *M* hibou, 5,5 x3cm, 450  *N* ht 9 diam7cm, 6 *O* 12 *Q* 10 *R* 4* S* 4 *T* 10 *U* 6 *V* 10 // *a* 5  *b* metal ou doré, diam 3,4cm, 4 *c* diam 2,3cm, 450 *d* 4  *e* 3cm ht, 450 *f* env 10cm ht, 5 *g:* metal doré ciselé, diam 4,7cm, 5 *hàK* pendants diamètre 2,3cm 380 * l* 1 *m-p* 5  *n-o* 4


  
*A* écharpe 25cm x1,80 10*  B* echarpe "serpentine" 2m20long, 6  *C* echarpe 100%viscose, long 1m70, 4.2ex
epingles a châles, 250 2ex  *DE* semelle pédecoupée pointure 24/25 au 45, caoutchouc ou feutre 3 2ex feutre
*F* 2paires lacet, dispo modele blanc 120cm / noir+marron90cm, 150 // *A* env 1m10, ajustable 3* B* env 1m15, ajustable 2* CC1* collants t3/4 3 la paire *D* 5

 
T36 : blouson skaï, epaulettes, ferm eclair, 12. petit haut a mettre sur legging par ex, ferm eclair sur le coté, 10

 
veste etam XS 100%polyester 4. Châle carré en rayonne, env 1m10, 10


**************************** Papeterie / Livres / Media ******************************


 
petits calendriers chiots/chatons 1 2ex ch. cartonnés, en anglais, 14,8 x 13,5cm
*ABCD* pochette 23x18x8cm, 130 a3b1c1d2 *E* pochette chien 11,5x16 1 *F* pochette sac, 25x14x10prof, 170 *G-H* lot de 2pochettes plastifiées 12x15cm, soit identiques soit duo a preciser, 1. plusieurs *I* planche chiens "oeillets" 150 *J* stickers 5planches kitty 230


marque-page 040 (KLM métal, N bois) *O* planche 12 etiquettes adhésives 3D 3ex ch

 *
A* 3 *C* 80p 2compartiments, 3 *BDE* 3compartiments 230 *FM* set 380 (F long 21,5cm, 2ex) *G* A7 80p, 3 *IJ* 10x14,5cm env +stylo 5 *K* avec marque page chat 4* L* lot petits carnets 6x8,5cm 3 2ex *N* lot carnets recyclés, souple et rigide, pages unies, 8 *O* couverture animée 15x21,5cm, 3 *P* répertoire rigide 8,2 x17,4cm, 250 *Q* pr scrapbooking, 60p cartonnées noir clair, 4 *R* carnet croquis 280 *S* lot 2carnets courses, accroche, 9x20cm, 3 *T* 100p rose uni 280 *UVW* carnet de notes 15x21cm env 3

 *
X* carnet sequins au choix, 160p 15x21cm, 6 *Y* etui + carnet de notes 520. *Z* répertoire Rébecca Dautremer, 15,5cm 5. *Z1-2* cahier barcelona 2 *AA1* 4bic 3 *B* 4stylos animaux 3 *CC1* stylo bleu 2* D* 8stylos couleurs 250 *E* bois sculpté 2 *les F* bille cartouche 3 2ex ch *G* lot plume et bille 5

 *
H* boîte métal cars 20x9cm 4 *I* set 220 *J1* Airness rouge 3 *K* 180 *LL1* métal 2 *M* pvc 2 *N* 10hb 2 *0* gommes 2 *P* gommes parfumées 210 2ex *les Q :* gomme hello kitty 090 *R* correcteur 2 2ex *S* 4permanents 280 *T* 7effaceurs réécriveurs 1

 *
A* au choix 060 *B* base gouaches 1 *D* 28 etiquettes 180 *E* 060 *F* gradué 070* G* métal 110 *H* 18 étiquettes scolaires 2 *I* planche chien ou chat 120 *J* (sauf violet) 3 *K* 24 aimants mémo, noir et blanc ou multicouleurs 280. *L* 100elastiques, 280 *M* 100 trombones fluo, ou colorés, 120 *N* 150punaises, blanc ou coloré 2 2,2ex *O* pastille sceau en laiton gravée chat 4 2ex *P* 12pastels 3 *Q* 30 crayons couleurs premium 530 *R* pot taille+crayons 160 *S* 8mini fluo +bloc adhesif 60f 350 2ex *T* 30feutres fins 360 *U* lot classeurs 2 *V* classeur plastifié au choix 2 *X* 120 etiquettes collantes 130 4ex

 
*A* Bloc papier lignes 100p, A5 (14,7x20), 3.*BC* 50envelop 11,4x16,2 ou 25 11,4x22,9; 250 3,3ex *D* 10env a4  (22,9x32,4) 250 *E* post it 100f, 1 3ex *F* joli carnet imprimé doré pour feuilles mortes, 8cmx10,8 x4, 7 *G* grand album 600fotos (120p x5photos) 7 *BàF*  12,2 x17,5cm +env à choisir 1 b15c6d1e2f6 *GàK* 15x15cm + env à choisir 1 g1h2i7j15k8

 
*les A* 150  *B* 130 2ex *C* chat spa 1 * D* 230 *J* 220 2ex *KL* anniversaire (vue interieure) 180. *MàR* 160 (MN félicitations O naissance P vacances QR bonne chance/beaucoup de chance)

 
*ABC* grande triptyqye 4  *DEF* anniv, carré 16,8cm 290 2ex ch  *GHI* grande carte 380. i avec brillants. g1h1i2
*MN* petite carte 12cm 080. a6b9

 
*1à6* et *12à15* : carte de voeux +env 1. env 8ex ch *7à11*petite carte +env 040. env 11ex ch *BàG* avec env1 b1c2d3e2f2g2 *H* 130 i*3à5* : diametre 11,5cm, 050 




* --- --- --- Si vous recherchez des livres neufs* *--- --- ---* 

La bonne nouvelle c que je travaille ds le milieu des livres, et que j'ai 30% de réduction, donc la différence par rapport au prix normal du marché que vous réglerez, que je percevrai ira en don à votre asso. Ya de tout sur tout, des centaines de milliers de réf et notamment des livres de recettes vegan, d'éducation canine, des romans chats, etc.
Si vous recherchez des livres, contactez-moi en mp pour me fournir le détail titre auteur editeur. Ou mieux, l'isbn (code 13chiffres) que vous pouvez obtenir sur le site de la fnac par ex, ou une foto en gros plan de votre livre; parce que des fois en changement d'edition la couverture ou les couleurs peuvent varier. Je chercherai ds notre base si on l'a et son poids pr calcul des fdp, si oui il faudra compter une semaine environ, que la facturation pr moi soit etablie et que je vous l'envoie.

*Suggestions de livres/coffrets en p82 du topic
*

  
*les A* : livre astro neuf 3. bélier taureau gémeaux2ex capricorne balance lion2ex poisson *B* 180 *C* carte a4 à gratter, au choix: pays visités, ou depts francais visités, 4 *D* coffret neuf sushi bar, en commerce 1595, vendu 10.* E* coffret neuf 3mini chats fortune+carnet, en commerce 1295 vendu 7 // *AB* occasion 3 C 150 *DE* 5 *F* neuf 150

  
*G* beau livre neuf, pratique sur chat avec plein de thèmes abordés, pages notes personnelles pr son animal. 8 *H* magazine+poster 050 *I* neuf 550 *J-K* 2 *L* 6 *M* d'après film, 5 *N* 4saisons, 200recettes de chef, 10(37 neuf), prevoir 745 fdp *O-P* 250

  
*Q-R* 180 *S* lot de 2livres pour maitriser crochet 6 *T* neuf 5 *U* neuf 2 *VW* 3 *AC* neuf 4 *B* neuf 8 *D* 250

 
*E* Peppa pig livre a colorier +crayons et 2posters, 3. *F* bd en anglais 3 *GH* decouvrir la mosquée ou l'andalousie, 2 *IJ* 4





*************************************** Déco *************************************

*Deco solaires/métal, suspensions/plaques, tableaux, horloges. (v pateres accessoires maison)

*  *
A* métal ht 33cm 5 *B* métal 20x20 260 *C* 30x20 3 *DàG* métal ht env 10cm 3 d2 *HI* déco animée energie solaire, ht 10à 11,5cm. 250 *J* métal articulé à l'aile 5 (flam ht28cm ; ara ht env36 x25 ; cacatoes ht env 26,5x30 ; pelican ht env23 x32 *K* métal 35x35cm 4* L* accroche lg 15x11,5cm 5 *M* métal bombée, lg 15cm, occasion, 1 *N* métal perforé 15x10 150 *O* en plâtre 12,5x9, à visser, 1 *P* céramique ht 6cm 1 ou 280 les 3 2ex ch sauf cactus1 *Q* suspensions 8-9cm, 250


AàF pinces *ACEF* 2 *BD* 250 a2b3

  *
A* bois (lg papillon 13,8cm) unité 2 *B* bois, rose ou vert 2 *CD* 2 (D 12x14cm) *E* carillon bois/métal, ht28cm, 3* F* lot susp metal ht19cm, 150 *G* bois, bleu ou rose 12,8cm 2 *H* coffret 8susp (lg une: 4,5cm) oiseau ou pap, 2 *I* ht totale 33,5cm 3* J* feutre env 1m, piaf ou chouette, 4 *K* métal, coins perforés 30x20 280 *L* sticker 2 *M* 3d cadre plastique 24x34cm 5 *N* lot d'occas, verre+plastique 13x10,5cm 3 *O* sticker ardoise 4 *P* kakemono paon 31x42 320, les autres 41x52 4 *Q* lot stickers 3d env 31cm 4 2ex *R* lot, plastique/bois 12,5cm 1 *ST* 18cm 2 *U* verre ht 20cmx19,5 5 *les V*: pile AA non incluse 5 (23x23, 20x26, 24x24)

*cadres foto, plateaux/assiettes, miroirs, textile* 

  
*A* verre, posable 4 2ex *B* bois/verre "country casa" 22x17 5 *C* à poser, ht 20cm x14fermé, 3 *D* métal 23x18,5cm 250 *E* led +piles ht 28cm, accrochable/posable 7 *J* plateau 14,5x22cm, 4 *les K* plateau métal 21x14,5cm 5, en lot 9 L métal 20x14cm, 310 *M* métal 15,5cm 320 *N* pvc 30x16,5 5 *O* mélamine 20cm 5 *R* acrylique/polyester 27,5x40cm 4 2,1 *S* env 18cm, imprimé une face 3* T* câle-tête polyester, env36x27, 4 *UW* housse 40x40 coton 350 *les V* housse 40x40 imprimée 2faces, polyester 350 de g à dr 1,3,2,2,2,1

--V autre plateau ds section cuisine, cadres section enfants

*bougies, photophores

* 
*A* ht 8,5x9cm, 350 *B* 7x16cm 180 *C* aspect marbre ht 6x10cm 3 *DE* verre ht6x7cm 4 2ex ch *F* 130 2ex* G* 2 H 5x5cm 5 2ex *I* polyresine, ht 15x6,5cm 5 *J* ceramique env 15x15x7, 350 *K* lot métal, lg 7cm 4 2ex* L* 5 *M* ht env 9x10 4* N* ht 7cm 7 2ex *O* lot 4parf rose + grde 10cm cerise, 4 *P* 6ecureuils ht 6cm 4 *Q* ht 10cm 5 *R* 4petits anges 4 *S* env 12cm 3 2ex *T* lot 7 2ex *U* lg 15cm env 4 *V* parfumée, diametre env 10cm, 4

*pots/vases, coupelles, boites/coffres, flacons*

  
*A* prix libre *B* ht14 x16cm, poids 820gr, 4 *D* ht 8cm 250 *E* ht 7x7,5diam, 160 3ex *F* ht 9,5 x diam 12 4 *G* 9x13ht 180* H* beige dispo, métal ht au niveau du pot 11x11,5 diam, 5 2ex *K* 16x11x ht8 5 ou 20x14x ht10 6* L1-2* env 7x7x4,5cm 3* N* 9cm, 350 *O* mdf 13x6cm 4 *P* métal, ht 4 x diam11 1 2ex *Q* carton rigide 21x 9,5ht 280 *RS* bois léger env 12x5cm 2 *T* 5 à 5,5 x3,5cm ht 350 coeurs : 3verts 2orange 1violet 2rose 1rose soleil; coffres 1rose soleil, 1rose, 1orange *U* 15x10x12,5 (intérieur: retirer 5mm d'ép) 7 *V* 10x7x8cm 4 *W* lot 3 *X* lot, sera vidé avant envoi, 2

*animaux

*  *
A* en bois *1* ht 13cm 5 *2-3-4* ht 13cm, rose ou gris ou gris/bleuté 6 *5* ht 15,5cm 550 *6* ht 8cm 5 2ex *7* le lot de 2 5 ou les 3avec le petit 7 89 *8-9* articulé,ht 8,5cm 4 *10* ht27cm 7 *11-12* ht env20cm 5 *13* env15cm 4 *14* ht 26cm 6 *15* ht 14,5cm 6 2ex *16* ht 16,5cm 5 3ex *17* au choix lg env 19cm 4 *18* lg 20 xht 9,5cm 5 *19* paire ht 10,5cm 3 *20* lg 10cm 3 *21* lot 3 *B* duo porcelaine, ht env 12,5 *C* bois léger, 30cm 4 *D* 2 *E* polystyrene ht 14x28x15 6* F* ht 18cm 4 *G* renard 16,5cm 5 *H* tirelire ht 18x14 6 *I* léger, ht env 8cm x10, 4* J* ht 16x8 5 *K* bois léger, 21x18 ht 5 *L* env 7cm ht, 4 *M* polyrésine ht10x17 env 4 *N* 10,5x11,5 ht 350 *O* 18x12ht 6 *P* 11cm 3 *Q* 12,5cm 420 *R* polyrésine ht env 12x15cm 4 2ex *S* ht 15cm 2 *T* 12cm 7 *T1* 15cm 8 *UWZ* 3 *VZ1* 4 *XY* 2 

  
A en bois. *1* ht 25cm 550 *2* ht 20cm 450 2ex 3 20cm 4 4 *4* ht 21cm 3 2ex *5* ht 30cm 310 2ex *6* tigré ou rond, ht env 10cm 3 2tigres1pts *7* 21xht 15cm 7 2ex *8* suspension 14cm 6 *9-11* ht env 20cm 4 *les 10:* ht 6x10cm 350 *12* occasion ht 27,5cm 5 *13* occasion ht20cm 450 *BC* env 7cm ht, 3 *D* duo ht env 5cm 6* les E* ht max 5cm, 2 4° 2ex *F* 3 *G* (g1 vendu) 5cm large, 2 2ex *H* ht 8cm 3 *I* les 3 6 (ht gris 7cm) *J* "propre et net" chat collection (comme l'oriental pressé), ht env 5cm 4 *K* lot (ht flamand 21cm) 10 *L* lot déco pâques plastique, ht env 8,5cm 450 *M* ht 9cm, 250. 2ex // *A* ht 22cm 8 *BàG* susp env 13cm, 350 2ex CE

*divers et inclassables

* 
*A* celle de droite dispo, env 10x11ht, 1* B* ancien, 8x4,5cm ht, 4 *C* plastique, env 6x ht 7 à 9cm, l'unité 120 1,2,2 *D* lot metal, env 6x7ht 2 *E-E1* led ht 8,5 cm, 4 *F* polyrésine ht 14cm, 7 *G-G1* boule paillettes ht 7,5cm, diam base 6cm, 6 *H* ht 9cm, base pailletée, 520 *I* env 15,5cm 1 *JK* env 8,5 ht et lg, 4 *L* ht 13cm 5 *M* ht 9x11 3* N* ht 8x10 3 *O* 1 *P* ht 10cm 3 *Q* lot 2contenants ht 7cm 2 *R* ht 13cm 350* S* 14cm env 3* TUV* 2 W 1 *X* verre, 3

*DECO de NOEL : Voir en post 2


*
******************** Accessoires Enfants /Jouets et divers **********************


voir aussi papeterie pr les livres/coloriages/feutres.
section bijoux et cuisine/sdb pr sets, brosses etc.

déco chambre et accessoires

*  *
A* 2aimants, 2 *les B* magnet bois 2 b:1 b1:2 b4:2 b3:1 b2:2 *C* stickers fenetre 3 *les D* 4 *EF* planche stickers muraux 3* GH* 3 *IJ* 320 *KLM* adhesifs muraux phosphorescents 4 *NO* posables, platre et plastique 3 (N 23x18, O 17,5x13,5cm) *P* plastique et caoutchouc, a suspendre car câle arrière cassée, 030 *les Q* carillon bois 320 3,1,2 *RS* 080 //*a* rigide, 3*b* env 15,5x11x5ht, 3* c* l'ensemble, non micro-ondable, assiette 22cm, 3* d* portefeuille (vue recto verso) +carnet 3 *les e*  1  *les f* jurassik/starwars, pile incluse, 3 *g* 130* h* boite à dents, ht env 10cm, 2 2ex *ij* petit sac a bandouliere 4 i: ch couleur +2 jaune et rose, j1 *k* 150 2ex *k1*1 2ex *

peluches, jouets/jeux

* 
*A* 19cm 5 *BC* 25cm 6 *D* 10cm 150 *E* l'âge de glace 6 *F* 16,5cm 3 *G* ht 20cm 5 *H* 16,5cm 350 *ILN* 150 (L ht6cm) *JKMOP* 4 // *A* env 22cm, peluche que j'avais en deco donc neuve mais sans etiquette, 450. *B* 4 *C* 1 *EF* porte ponnaie caoutchouc 260

 
*Q* kit maison a faire, 3 *R* kit customisation 350 *S* kit faire sa peluche lapin (dispo blanc ou marron) 3 *T* kit déco pâques 3 *U* 2 *V* 120 *W* 2 *les X* eponges peinture 1 //*a* diam 61cm 3 3ex *b* 62x57cm *b1* 57x56cm* b2* 64x64cm, 3 2ex ch *c* lot 1 2ex *d* 4 *e* occas 21,5x25x10 2 *f* offerte avec e 24x10x10, légere bosse au niveau de la ceinture verte mais pas flagrant *g* lot 150 *hjklm* 4* i* knight bus harry potter en métal 7 *n* 3 *o* 120* pq* 3d 48pc 3 *r* factice, 1 *s* papillon dispo, 3 *les t* 60pieces bois 350 t4 2ex


Voir aussi les objets proposés section boutique Patricia, après animalerie.
*

********************************** Cuisine/sdb **********************************

accessoires divers*

  
*A* rouge ou noire 150 *B* 3 *C* egouttoir 6verres 350 2ex *D* tapis evier microfibres 40x48, dispo violet, blanc, bleu, fuschia, 4 *E* standart (diam 3,8/5cm) 260 2ex *E1E2* : 220 *F* 4 *G* distributeur 250 *H* qté 300 210 *I* 4x45 210* J* inox pr placard ep max 2cm, larg7x6.5ht, 3* K* 3 *L* 280 *P* 20flamands 3 *Q* 2 *R* 10cubes 220 *S* thermos 0,25l (1h froid/24h chaud), tasse en base, 4 *T* 10 2 *U* range couverts inox 2 *V* 12 verrines 60ml 120 3ex *W* moules a glaces, couleur turquoise, 3 *X* 25cm x 6,3cm env, 3 *Z* 6 en inox // *a* x20 150 a5/4 2ex

V torchons essuie mains ds accessoires maison.

*sets, serviettes, dessertes, sous verres/plats
*
  *
ABC* licence, 1 *DE* lot de4 350 e2 *F* 050 *G* set 44x28,5 150 3ex *HI* lot de 2 120 *JK* 050 *LM* les 4 320 *N* distributeur retro metal, ht 14,5x 9,5cm, 3* O* 20serv, 33cm 250 2ex  *PQRT* 20serv 33cm 220 *S* plateau 38x23,5cm, 4 2ex // *a* 4 en verre, 8 (15 ailleurs) 2ex *bcde* 6 en liège, 2* f à g1* 4 en bois, differents, 2, *h* 4 uni, 2 2ex *i* 4 en verre (2chats luge/2gros plans tete) 8 (1599 ailleurs)* j* 4 en feutre 150 2ex* k* sous-bouteille 13,5cm 3 *l* 12cm 220 *m* bambou 1* n* inox 220

*déjeuners, boites, ustensiles
*
  *
AB* rouge ou bleu (A ht8 diam11, B ht 7,5 diam 13,5) 3 *C* duo 10cm ht, 8 3ex *D* unité 4 *EFG* ht9 x7,5cm, 220 2,2,2 *H* ht et diam 8cm, 2 *I* change de couleur à t°, 5 (844 ailleurs)* J* 10x7,5cm diametre, 350 1ex *L* ht 9cm 2* O* les 6, ht 6cm/diam 6,5cm, 4 *P* isolante, ht 9,5 x diam 7,5, 3 *Q* ens 4tasses, ht 6cm et diam 8,5, 4* R* 3 *T* couvercle fixé, 19x13,8 x8cm (env 18dosettes), 4 *U* métal 2 *V* métal 11x17 3 *WX* 20x13x 6,5, 3 *ac* inox 250 a1c2 *b* tt usage 060 5ex *d* 120 *e* 160 3ex *f* 3 2ex *g* 2 *h* cloche moustiquaire 30cm, 2* i* service à escargots, 4* j* coffret à fromage 220 *k* lot plastique, diam 27/13,8cm, 4 *l* 11 cuill porcelaine, 4

*salieres, vin, apero coupelles/plateaux, cuisson*

  
*A* ht 9cm, 3 *BC* ht 7cm, 350 *D* articulé, epice par l'arriere, 4* E* env 10x10cm, 3 *F* 3 2ex *G* moulin manuel, ht env 20cm, plastique, 350 2ex *H* verre et acier 430 *I* 8pics jungle 2 *JK* 8pics castor ou st bernard, 4 *L* bouchon aggrippant 1* O* en verre, env 27x,5x11cm, 4 2ex *P* les2, larg env 8,8cm, 150 *Q* pvc 32x18, non micro-ondable 3 2ex *R* verre larg 13cm, 160 2ex *S* diam 13,5cm, 250* T* diam 9,5cm 2 *U* mélaminé 19cm 3 *V* 30x16,5cm 4 *W* mélaminé diam19cm, 2 2ex //*a* tapis cuisson silicone 40x30cm, 350 *b* bain marie (remplissage compartiment bouton rouge), 6 *c* pyrex, graduation à 1litre, 5 *d* poignée aggripante poussins (-5° à 205°), 3 *e* diam20,5 x 11cm ht 2* f* 10pc inox moules, 3 2ex *g* service fondue pr 4, 4 *i* 20,5cm 2 *j* 24,5cm 250 *k* 27,5cm 3 *l* minuteur magnetique, 8x8x1,8cm, 6


 
*A* bambou ht 18 x6,5cm 350* B* plastique ht 17x8cm 3* C* ht 19,5cm 450 *D* pot plastifié dedans, ht 9cm 2 *E* porte-savon bambou 11x7,5 x 3cm ht, 1* F* verre, carré 15cm, 1 2ex *G* miroir à maquillage, 1face normale, 1face loupe x3, 10x19,5ht, 4 *H* 1 *I* pot alu brossé 2 J brosse enfant 14cm long 1 2violet 1rose // *A* brosse brushing 320 *B* 2* C* lisseur babyliss jamais servi, avec accessoires 10 *D* plastique ht 16 280

 
A vendu *B* distributeur adhesif 80disques 4 *C* brosse 280 *D* brosse 380 2ex *F* pierre ponce 350 *G* 10limes en etui 240 2ex *H* separateur orteil 220 2ex *I* 16applicateurs 280 2ex *J* masque anti fatigue yeux a refrigerer 30min avant, 3 3kiwi 3citron *K* 6patch desincrustants 2ex *L* 250 *M* kit manucure 320 *N* lot enfant 2 *O* zones difficiles 2 *P* médium 2 unité *Q* Pince a epiler oblique, 220 // *A* fleur de douche 1 *B* trousse 15x9x7 4 *C* bandeau yeux ou sport, scratch, verso en éponge 1 *D* trousse pvc 24x15cm 3 c2ex //
*M* 8crochets adhesifs 260 *N* porte-savon ventouse 3 2ex *O* 3 crochets ventouse 3 2ex *P* 12 anneaux douche transparents 320 2ex

 
*A* 23x12cm 3  *B* 20x32cm env 3  *C* pvc 19x14cm, 3 *D* env 22cm 230 *E* env 18x14cm, 240  *F* 18x25, texture caoutchouc 4




************************************* Animalerie *********************************
*

  
*A* mangeoire à ventouse, métal vert foncé, diamètre 6cm, 2 2ex *B* accroche tranche 3 2ex *C* roue ht 15cm 4 *D* echelle ht 37,5cm 2 *E* hotel a insectes, ht26x13,5x8cm, 350* F* gamelle d'angle d'occas, jaune ou orange, larg max 10cm, 1 *G* gamelle zoolux, diam int 9,5cm, ht au plus bas 3cm, 1 *H* mangeoire reservoir avec tamis anti gaspis, 2 *I* balle de jeu, diam 12cm (verte), 4* J* déco aquarium, ht 6-9cm, 050* K* pelle litiere, 110 *L* distributeur sachet ramasse crotte + 2rouleaux x20sacs, 3

  
gamelle plastique grand modele dispo, diverses races chats sur tt le tour, diam int 15,5cm, 4. 2ex Version chien, diam 15,5cm 4 2ex, ou petite 10,5cm, 280 2ex *AB* diam int 9,5cm, 1  *C* antidérapante, plastique "lourd" 5 *DE* bol plastique lg 15cm, 350  *F* garfiled ou *G* antiglouton, diam env 10cm, 4. 1,1,2ex *H* antidérapante, ht 2,8cm, diam int 12, 3 2ex *I* ecuelle à motifs, diam int 18,5cm , 6 2ex *M* plastique 5L, 3 *NOP* 4L, 3 *Q* tente peluche lavable zooplus (celle de gauche neuve non deballée) env 40cm, 3 *R* vendu
*
**
A* plaid peluche +corde, 100x70cm, 100% polyester, 6 *B* 60x120cm, dispo bleu et framboise 3 2bl *C* 130x160cm 5

  
*A* plume a élastique garfield, 210 *B* Minet chauffant 3 *C* Lot souris 120 *D* pouet+papier alu dedans, lg 22cm 4 *E* avec herbe a chat 4 *F* canne chat grelot, 2 2ex* GH* canne en tissu lg 45 ou 37cm 2, idéale chats craintifs, 2ex ch *IJ* jeu rafraichissant (freezer) 350 2,2ex *K* os boeuf 2 *L* jeu laser avec 3piles, 5motifs projettables, 4 *M* laser motif tête de chat 4 2ex *N* funboard 8 (testé mais intact) *T* 4 2ex *UV* 4 *W* Tunnel rouge ou marine, diam 24,5x50cm, avec 2balles grelot et tissu, 3 *X* pipolino 7

  
Pouets, *A* 25cm 320 *B* 29cm 4 *C* peluche env 34cm long, bruit chiffonnage papier, 450 *D* Peluche furet couinant 2cotés, 350. 2mar 1rayé *E-G* jouet chien mou forme bouteille, lg 25cm, 2 *F* Peluche rose 2 // *H* canard peluche 100%polyester ht 20cm, 4* I* pouet 380 *J* croco corde 380 *KL* pouet 1 d1e2 *MN* picot pouic 250 *O* pouet beer 250 *P* jouet chaton 250 *Q* 4 *R* en 2couleurs380 2ex ch *S* 3 *U* 3 // *V* grattoir herbe à chat, 12x38cm, 250 *WX* sisal 50m 250 ou jute 75m, 280 plusieurs ch *Y* 50x18, 4 *Z* 50x30cm 520

  
*A* collier +laisse 3 *B* collier XS silicone 1,5x20à30cm "Parole 2.0chien#fais le beau. 3 2ex *C* 39x10cm 4 2ex *D* 37cm, rose ou bleu 3 *EF* 220 *G* laisse long 1m02, 2 *HI* harnais 1cm de large, 4 *JK* 2,5cm large, 5 *L* 550 *M* 5 *N* led rechargeable, 70cm reglable, 560 2ex  *AB* tS 5 *C* tS 6 *D* 2grelots 180 *E* shampoing chiens tous poils ph neutre 350 *F* pince à tiques 3 2ex *G* vendu ramasse poil 420 *H* siffletultrasons 4 *I* kit brosses/peignes 680

*
A* lot 3brosses dent souples 1 2ex *B* peigne anti-puces 360 2ex *C* cliqueur dressage, 280. 4ex *D* capsule collier 250 



*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*OBJETS CHEZ OISEAU BLANC*
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

Un petit manteau pour chien : imperméable et doublé polaire, 45cm de l'encolure à la queue. 5 fdp compris.
Gros ours blanc, il est neuf !



*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*OBJETS CHEZ DOGEORGE*
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*
FDP inclus ds le prix !!

 
sous-main chaton, 5. paire d'appliques vintage, 15 les2. sensodine dents sensibles 2
Nobleza couches chiens jetables super absorbantes, taille 34-54cm 10/20kg XL.
Pack de 12 mais 11couches restantes, payé 15 vendu 10.


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~*
*OBJETS CHEZ PATRICIA45*
*                ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*
Objets neufs, que Patricia45 vous envoie par la poste, fdp à régler.


  
Boite a goûter 3 ; collier 1 ; bracelet porte bonheur au choix : 3  // cartes educatives pr apprendre au choix : additions, soustractions, ou l'anglais (les couleurs) : 3 // bd neuves : boule et bill (strip cocker) 4, lucky luke (western circus) 4, RESA umpah-pah l'integrale 6 // livre attention bobos ou la maternelle : pages cartonnées, 350 // Sticker book Fairies (8pages de stickers) : 4  // dvd Pinocchio 3




*****************************
************************
Chiffre de la boutique 2020 :*
.*27840* versés pour les bénéficiaires. +3870 en cours 
Dernière commande validée par aniky et aurore27 **


*Les Commandes 2021 en détail :*


- en rouge les fonds versés (colonne1 reçus ici, colonne2 transferés)- en noir ceux en attente (de reception, de finalisation de commande "R resa"; pour les actions n'acceptant que les chèques, le paiement sera regroupé et envoyé en fin de mois, pour les actions n'acceptant que les virements, le delai de transfert depuis paypal sur le compte boutique necessite aussi qq jours).
- en orange les fonds versés independants des ventes (dons suppl, arrondis).
*Cdes
Mois

*
* 
Commandes en détail*
* 
Bilan des                                gains par action * 
 :: 

*Jan 2021
2180
*
15 superdogs
680 aurore27
15 *gombertins
*680* steril'matou
*
*15
680
*

*Fev
5280*
20 kukuss
3280 lydie2ckc
20 *orfélins
*3280* mimine et roudoudou
*
*20
3280
*

*Mars

141



*
20 aurore27
2550 kukuss
9 superdogs
3050 bouletosse
8 lancaster
13 moi
35 lydie2ckc
20 *steril matou*
9 *aurore27*
8+13 *aidofélins*
2550 *tss (djerba)*
3050 *soyons positifs*
35 *mimine et roudoudou*
*20*
*9*
*21
2550
3050
35*

*Avril

6280 /
10150*
6 aniky
15 patricia45
22 oiseau blanc
1980 aurore27
1870+20 broches kukuss
15 *actions animal
*22* mukitza
*6* white rabbit
*3870*..
*1980* sterilmatou*
*15
22
6

1980*




Bilan des gains par bénéficiaire depuis sa date d'entrée 
(voir tableau ci-dessus pour leurs dons recoltés cette année)

au bonheur des chats 57
action animal 68725
action4pets 4340
adpa humanitas 8030
aidofélins 36350
apegal 30
appar 3270
arche d'eternité 6040
arche de véra 288
au chat zen 20210
baïkal 124
catscity 8860
chado 32370
chats de catrina 12370
chats francois 15715(cdes z+)
chats de pau 89
chats d'Hellemmes 2870
les chats du hasard 5540
chats du potager aurore 189,55
chiens et chats en détresse 9420
chipnoum 8230
créole's & co 4280
des chats &des hommes(37) 6790
l'échappée belle 3560
edc phocéenne 3750 (cdes z+)
félin pour l'autre 41775
flo099  2340
handi'cats 16870
les amis de Théophile 4840
les chats libres de fée 18860
les gombertins 8660
​les 4 pattes 51
mimine et roudoudou 7280
mukitza 30620
nobody's dog 12050
orfélins 20
pattounes sans toit 18220
rêves de chiens 5540
sauvetage animaux76 33930
solicanin 13490
soyons positifs 5880
ssad 8150
steri'lmatou 37030
trois petits chats 7150
tss (djerba france) 16050
une seconde vie 12550
vadrouille 23080 
white rabbit 8270





*Chiffre de la boutique 2020 : 164675*
*
Chiffre de la boutique 2019 : 141420*

*Chiffre de la boutique 2018 : * *356460* (277 aide colis soins/fdp)



**************************
***************************
*
Captures d'écran des virements effectués : mars-avril
(précédentes disponibles sur demande)
...............
 20 aurore27 pr sterilmatou
 3050 bouletosse pr soyons positifs

envoi du cheque a aidofelins (lancaster +moi) sous 1 semaine.
 35 lydie2ckc pr mimine et roudoudou
2550 kukuss pr djerba france TSS
 15 patricia45 pr Actions animal et 22 oiseau blanc pr mukitza
6 aniky pr white rabbit et 1980 aurore27 pr sterilmatou

----------


## doriant

******************** Déco de noël **********************
*
 
pochette à anses fourrées 26x32ht, 3. stock 3ex
pochette 14x21cm au choix 1 a2

 pochette au choix 11x15cm 080. 3ex de chaque

*V cartes de voeux en section papeterie plus haut.

*
 planche 10 etiquettes 1 a1b2c2d1e2f1


 planche 18etiquettes dispo : ADE, 2 a1d2e1


*A: 8,2cm 480. B: 6cm 4*


sticker fenetre *A:* motif 40cm 380. *B:*350


grde planche stickers 350.


*A:* duo bois 250. 2ex *B:* 4 2ex *C vendu* *D:*6susp bois 3


suspension en mousse rigide, *A:*32cm 320  *B:* 20cm 3   *C:* 16cm 2


lot 2boules de noel 150. stock 3lots


lot de 2boules 150 2a2b


*ABC:* lot plaque carton et sapin 130.   *D:* susp fleches métal 250 2ex
*E:* 150 3ex. *F:* bois, rond doré ou argenté a preciser 220 1ex ch *G:* 180

 en tissu 1


*A:* pyramide verre avec ange led, 6
*B:* duo ht 7cm 5   C vendu    *D:* ht 6cm 3


A: 150 3ex   B: duo leds 180 3ex  C: duo 4 2ex


suspension sapin (etoile bois clair en ht), ht 46cm 3. 2ex.   coffret de 36susp bois 7


etoile en bois 18,5cm 3 2ex. ailes d'anges 180

 l'unité à choisir 260



 lot de 3suspensions bois, choix a preciser, 13x15, 690 ((lot1 et3))

 *B:* déco bois ht21x10x4 3 2ex


*A:* ht env 12cm, cloche plastique 320. 2ex.  *B:* bois ht 13,6cm  4 2ex
*C:* susp articulée 3 2ex 

 
susp bois 8x12ht, 350. stock 4ex. Susp ange 10cm env, 3


suspension queue ou ecureuil 3. cloches+sapin : 3


coffret susp anges qui mesurent 7htx6cm, 4


lot suspensions entier (29pieces) 5, ou la moitié à 3.

 lot de suspensions 5


dispo l'ange a led, 10cm ht, 3, stock sur foto


*A* 2 2ex.  *B* 150 2ex.   *C* les 2en bois 150 3ex 
*E* les 2 (grelots 2cordelettes en bas) 3.   *F:* métal 120 2ex


suspension 3disques bouleau, 4motifs et 2teintes à préciser, 3. stock varié

 suspension bottine, 12x12cm, 1.


*A* duo bois et ceram 3   *B* susp feutre ht corps 16cm 3 2ex
*C* duo susp hiboux 5 2ex *D* 280 2ex

 Ours polystyrene, 15x28x14ht, 7.


au choix plaque bois accrochable 60x19cm, en attendant le jour de noel. 4


 
foto 1 : sapin en bois, version rouge dispo, 22htx22,5cm, 6
*B:* sapin bois 26cm 6    *C:* 35cm 6

 
boite feutrine, 3modèles, 12,8 x12,8 x7ht, 3. stock varié


sac en feutre 12x17ht au pompon, 3. a droite : sac en feutre 17x20 3.

  
porte bougie ht13x6,5cm 5. Père noel, ht17x6cm, 3.

 chien porte bougie, 18cm x19ht, 4.


idée cadeau chien : plaid peluche et corde (100x70cm, 100%polyester) : 6





▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ 
▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ ▬ 


Bonne année à tous  ::  plein de bonnes choses pour vous, vos famille et vos protégés !!  :: 



@bouletosse concernant ta commande :

boite pr ecouteurs, cachets... env 9cm x4,5x3,5ht. 350
boite metal thé ou café, ht16x11cm, 11 les 2
gamelles sur tapis silicone antidérapant (retirables), modèle vert ou gris, diametre int 13, 7.
Lot herbe a chat a faire pousser : 1pack graines+bac + la recharge, suffisante pr faire 2bacs. 350

grenouille (decor aquarium a la base), 8,5ht x5cm, 350.

>> il faut me preciser la couleur de la boite ecouteur, du tapis avec gamelles, et les boites thé ou café c bien les deux que tu prends ? C'est pr asso76 tu me confirmes ?

----------


## bouletosse

Boite écouteur la rose 
Gamelle tapis gris 
Oui la boîte café et thé 

Est ce que tu as des livres et ou bougie ?

Concernant l'association ça sera à diviser en deux ==>
Asso 76 et asso Vadrouille 

Merci

----------


## doriant

G que le lot de 3bougies qui ressemblent a des bouchons, mais c quoi que t'appelles "bougie fragonnard" en fait ?

En livre g pa trié ds ma bibliotheque, j'aurais bien qq trucs sur l'histoire de france, mais ca risque de faire lourd et cher en fdp ?

----------


## bouletosse

.

----------


## Liolia

> Cette marque de bougie sent super bon allumée


Fragonard c'est un illustre parfumeur.

----------


## doriant

En effet c THE bougie dont tu me parles !! l'unique qui te nique pas les doigts a essayer d'allumer la mèche noyée ds le cratère ! c une marque peutetre Fragonnard, v me renseigner hiii

Jai bien qq vieux livres style agatha cristie, mais ils st pas en super etat pour etre vendus; je vais chercher aussi si j'en trouve.

Je m'oqp ds la soirée de faire ton colis puis je te dirai pr les fdp. J'enverrai le mercredi a présent si ca ne vous ennuie pas, sauf si c urgent cadeau, c pr pas aller a la poste ts les jours et pouvoir preparer tout en meme temps (n'ayant pas de rayonnage digne d'amazon lool), et puis ca me laissera du temps pr trouver des cartons adaptés aussi !! C un detail pas anodin  :Smile: 

V rapatrier ta boutique, merci copine !  ::

----------


## bouletosse

.

----------


## Liolia

Pour info, une bougie fragonard coute aux alentours de 30 euro 

Je viens de regarder sur le site des parfums fragonard

----------


## Kyt's

> Fragonard c'est un illustre parfumeur.


Oui, et qui utilise allègrement les matières animales dans ses créations.

----------


## bouletosse

> Oui, et qui utilise allègrement les matières animales dans ses créations.


Ah ouai !!! 

La bougie aussi ??

----------


## aurore27

J'ai une question : pourquoi ce sujet est-il dans la rubrique des archives ? :Confused:

----------


## Liolia

Doriant en a refait un dans le bazar

Mais non, on est dans le bazar!

----------


## doriant

C que jsuis un peu perfectionniste sur la longueur des lignes !!

----------


## Patricia45

Je t'ai envoyé un MP DORIANT pour te donner les coordonnées de LUCKY.

----------


## doriant

Ce soir vers minuit yaura qq ajouts :

-accessoires > 1autre modele tapis souris, mercerie : boite aiguilles, epingles.
- papeterie > stylos fun plumes, coffret stylos bics, bloc d'enveloppes neutres 2formats, bloc papier lettre lignes, pochettes cadeaux forme sac, stickers.
- déco > oiseau ceramique, mouton, suspension nichoir bois orné oiseau
- cuisine > crochets torchons inox pr placard
- animalerie > tunnel chat, griffoir fun

----------


## Lucky62960

bjr, 
2 questions 
1) je n'ai pas trouvé les stylos
2) si je rajoute un calendrier à ma commande puis je avoir la différence en fdp svp? merci

----------


## doriant

Mp Lucky  :Smile:

----------


## bouletosse

Ajout sur ma commande :

Coffret 4stylos bic, 2modeles, 3€

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Paquet de 50enveloppes 11,4x16,2, *ET* 25env 11,4x22,9, 
5€

----------


## Patricia45

DORIANT, je veux bien que tu rajoutes ces stickers là à ma prochaine commande.
C'est 2 planches différentes ou c'est le recto verso ?
Vois ce qu'il faut rajouter à mes 20 .
Il me semble que c'est la même pochette que tu as en 2 exemplaires, donc ce serait 2  de plus.
Ils sont trop chouettes, mes filleules vont adorer les décorations sur mes courriers.
Ma nièce était ravie avec ses pochettes chiens.

----------


## doriant

Coucou. Je n'ai pas déballé mais jpense que c 2planches dedans. Elles sont bien mignonnes tes puces !

@bouletosse je rajoute  :Smile:

----------


## Patricia45

Tu me mettras un de chaque alors, ce qui fait 24 €.
C'est trop mignon !!
J'adore.

----------


## cats95

Un grand merci pour catscity <3😻😻

----------


## auchatzen

Merci à Myriam pour son don que nous venons de recevoir pour notre SOS et à Doriant pour tout ce travail accompli !  ::

----------


## doriant

J'espere que vous reussirez bientot la collecte et à vacciner tlm pr le coryza !

----------


## catrina

MERCI  :: MYRIAM Doriant  ::  PETITE MC GIVER   ::  AU GRAND COEUR  ::  !!! Merci pour TOUT ce que tu fais et encore BRAVO  ::   ::

----------


## Patricia45

Coucou MYRIAM,
Je rajoute aussi cette petite pochette à 1 €.
Je crois que je suis maintenant à 25 €.
Tu peux me préparer mon colis quand tu auras 5 minutes et me donner le montant total avec les FDP.
Je me suis débrouillée.
Pour l'instant, on est sous la neige et avons la joie d'avoir du verglas.
Je n'ai reçu aucun courrier depuis 3 jours, alors pas pressée que tu l'envoies.
Par contre, dès que je connais le montant, je t'envoie le règlement pour STERILMATOU.

----------


## doriant

hips  :Smile:  on est a 23 me semble til, jte redetaille en mp car mes neurones peuvent avoir tourné sur place avec ce froid.

Pr les gens de corse, je vends une curiosité locale, les flocons des yvelines, congelés biensur. Prix +transport frigorifique à debattre  ::

----------


## Patricia45

Trop drôle Doriant !!!
J'ai les mêmes dans le Loiret.
Ca va être génial pour rentrer du boulot ce soir !!!

----------


## bouletosse

Et bien.... Gardez vos flocons hein  ::

----------


## doriant

Coucou  :Smile:  Je joins qq fotos des avancées des niches, je regrette simplement de pas les avoir faites ya un mois, pr permettre aux chats de s'abriter de la neige. Elles seront pretes d'ici mars, puisqu'il reste que le toit a faire, démontable pr le transport, faire le traitement exterieur et le plastique des chatieres en dernier.



 
les etageres donc coupées en sections pr etre sorties si besoin par les entrées, soutenues par des tasseaux solides au milieu.

----------


## Orion75

Bonjour Doriant

je souhaiterais t'acheter un des modèles d'écouteurs emoji, celui qui est tout à droite (qui a des écouteurs)


et aussi la boite zèbre


pour l'association, ce sera Une seconde vie.

dis-moi pour les frais de port (possible de mettre les écouteurs directement dans le boîtier, si ça baisse les fdp..?)
à bientôt

----------


## doriant

coucou Orion !! ah oui c une bonne idée ! jfais ca ce soir en rentrant puis jte dis le poids  :Smile: 

edit : alors sans deballer les ecouteurs et ds enveloppe bulle, ca fait 86gr, soit 160 fdp, soit total 960  :Smile: 
Je peux poster cela demain matin si tu es ok. Tu procedes par paypal je crois ?

----------


## Orion75

bonjour Doriant
j'ai effectué un paiement paypal

bonne journée

----------


## doriant

Merci bcp Orion  :: transfert 8€ et capture faits. Je garde les 0€40 de marge sur l'envoi de 10€ pr la cagnotte. Merci  ::

----------


## Lucky62960

merci calendriers bien recus......

----------


## doriant

Coucou  :Smile:  Milieu de mois, donc qq ajouts en fin de soirée. Au "menu" :

- accessoires maison >> trousse de premiers soins; pansements, compresses, bandes maintien sport; tableau magnet blanc + noir (vert sur la boutique);
- accessoires personnels >> pinces à cheveux, brosses de sac
- papeterie >> stickers deco strass + perles; autocollants 3d; kit deco a faire
- deco >> mini suspensions ceramique; tiki photophore
- cuisine sdb>> boites métal sympa; minuteur numerique magnet ; tapis silicone cuisson ; brosses vaisselle; distributeur savon bambou
- animalerie >> tapis griffoirs version lapin (renard sur la page)

----------


## Orion75

bonjour Doriant
colis bien reçu, je suis très satisfaite, merci pour la rapidité de l'envoi

à bientôt

----------


## doriant

Ah oui c du rapide, c parce quon est voisinne peutetre  ::  Contente que ca t'ait plu  :Smile: 

@Patricia : tjrs pas rattrapé son retard la factrice ? les colis avec la neige auraient pas été directement entreposés ds leur salle, sans les bordereaux de passage distribués ? Ptetre qu'avec ton nom ca va leur parler ?

----------


## kukuss

Bonsoir,

Doriant : Je te fais une commande sous peu.
Patricia45 : Je voudrais te commander :
- la grande boîte création bijoux : 6,50 euros.
- fabrique de bracelets : 4,50 euros.
- jeux quizz personnages célèbres : 3,50 euros.
- album à colorier avec boite de crayons de couleurs : 5,00 euros.
Peux tu me donner les fdp. Merci.
Pour le règlement c est par paypal ?

----------


## kukuss

et pour le paiement c est par paypal ?

----------


## Patricia45

Coucou DORIANT, j'ai enfin reçu ma commande hier soir !!

Pour KUKUSS, le règlement pour ta commande, c'est par chèque (pas de paypal) que tu adresseras à DORIANT.
C'est elle qui reverse aux associations choisies.
Merci pour ta commande.

Je te MP pour les frais dès que c'est prêt.

----------


## Patricia45

Tu peux me réserver la planche de droite STP DORIANT ?

----------


## framboise

Coucou Doriant, je rajoute la pince crabe "E" à ma commande 

dès que tu peux tu peux me donner le montant total , merci  ::

----------


## doriant

@ patricia ok !

@framboise : total articles 13,90€, par contre ca ne passe plus en format enveloppe. En petit colis sous 500g par mondial relay, ca fait 5€50 fdp soit 19€40.

----------


## Patricia45

KUKUSS, les frais  d'envoi sont de 8,65  pour tes achats, soit un total de 28,15 .
Tu maintiens ta commande ?

----------


## kukuss

Oui bien sur. Je te MP pour mes coordonnées. Merci encore.

----------


## doriant

Je retire donc ces produits de la page. 19€50 a verser pour qui Kukuss ? Patricia tu voudras que je te defalque le montant des fdp d'une prochaine commande ? Sinon je reverse la totalité des fdp, à toi de choisir pour qui ?

----------


## Patricia45

MP envoyé DORIANT

----------


## doriant

Ok donc versement 19€50 chado, fdp retirés d'une prochaine commande à patricia  :: 

G une commande de lucky reservée en mp pr un montant de 14€50 a ce jour, donc elle est en noir sur le tableau, et celle de framboise en passe d'etre validée. Dès que kukuss regle je mets la capture du transfert comme d'(hab en bas de la boutique  :Smile:

----------


## bouletosse

Trop mimi le mouton  ::

----------


## Orion75

bonsoir Doriant
je voudrais réserver les objets suivants
les trois :



la maison rose au toit bleue en haut à gauche


la marionnette de gauche


le cheval à bascule celui du milieu


les suspensions du haut le renard et l'hérisson


je t'envoi un MP

----------


## doriant

Olala chui contente !! Jte mets ca de coté avec plaisir Orion !! Pour mars oki pas de souci, je l'inscris ds le tableau pr les bonnes ondes mais si tu veux modifier au moment voulu tu me diras.

----------


## framboise

Coucou
Paypal fait , je choisis l'asso Humanitas

----------


## doriant

Voilà c fait  :Smile:  versé 14€, et jmets ta barrette fleurs de coté  :Smile:  Ton colis file demain matin, merci à toi framboise  :Smile:

----------


## laure88

Bonjour,

est-ce que le coffre rose tout en haut à droite est encore disponible ? Si oui j'aimerais l'acheter, merci

----------


## Patricia45

Coucou DORIANT,

En plus de la planche de stickers (2 ), je rajoute :

- brosse et rouleaux pour vêtements : 3,50 
- une trousse chien : 5 
- une petite pochette maison : 3 
- les deux petites couvertures noires : 5 
- mémo "ne rien oublier" : 4 

Soit 22,50  à partager entre MUKITZA et les chats du potager d'Aurore

----------


## doriant

Coucou Laure  :Smile:  oui dispo, par contre la ht est 3,5, alors que format enveloppe limité a 3cm. Dixit la fille au guichet ca peut passer en lettre prioritaire (cartonnée max500g), pr 372. Donc ca ferait 772, avec une marge de plus de 400g, si jamais tu veux ajouter qqchose à ta commande ? Ce sera pr quelle asso ?

Coucou Patricia, oki c noté  :Smile:

----------


## momo

Bonjour,est ce que les tasses vertes avec les chiens sont toujours disponibles svp?
Merci.

----------


## doriant

Coucou momo. Oui yen a 4en stock, combien en veux-tu ?

----------


## laure88

Bonjour,

d'accord, et si je rajoute le porte clef ? celui en haut à droite avec les lunettes, ça rendre avec le petit coffre ? pour l'association vera77

----------


## doriant

Oui sans pb, ca fait 6€80 versés a vera; 10€52 total. Je m'en oqp demain matin de te le poster, tu voudras regler comment ?

----------


## laure88

je vais arrondir à 11 €. Merci beaucoup. le règlement par chèque est possible ? Et tu me postes mes petits objets après réception du chèque.

----------


## doriant

D'accord, je te mp  :Smile:

----------


## bouletosse

Bon....je me laisse tenter par le mouton

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et les vaches  ::

----------


## kukuss

Doriant, peut tu me mettre de côté le porte bouteilles en attendant que je te donne ma commande ? Merci.

----------


## doriant

ouaww c noel aujourdui pr les assos !!

Bouletosse ! contente de te revoir !! gros câlin pour te remonter le moral ::  Je ne t'oublie pas pr la housse matelas bb, jv faire un tour à la fin du mois  :Smile: 

Kukuss ok mis de coté !

----------


## bouletosse

Tkt,  je ne suis pas pressé 
Juste m'ajouter le mouton et la vache au colis  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Tu peux me faire in total,  sans les FDP 
Stp
Merci

----------


## doriant

-vaches 5
-mouton 4
-2pq enveloppes diff formats 5
-brosse rouleau adhesif 3,50
-2 draps noirs 16
-tableau magnet 5
-2coffrets diff stylos 5

>> 43€50 si g rien oublié.

----------


## bouletosse

Merci m'zelle

- - - Mise à jour - - -

J'attends fin du mois pour le prix des draps housse BB

----------


## momo

Combien avec les frais d envoi pour les 4 svp?
Merci.

----------


## doriant

Colis 962g, donc 14€ les4 + 6€50 fdp, 20€50 total. Si c ok, ce serait pr quelle(s) assos ?

----------


## Manouchka

Bonsoir à tous !

Je prends enfin un peu de temps pour regarder la boutique générale, j'ai repéré 2 articles qui m'intéressent Doriant peux tu me les mettre de côté en attendant que je sache s'il y a encore des photos d'objets ailleurs que sur la page 1 ? 
Il s'agit d'un paquet de 25 enveloppes rectangulaires, et une brosse à vaisselle, peu importe la couleur  :Smile: 
Je reviendrai regarder plus longtemps les prochains jours les photos de la page 1 et d'autres s'il y en a d'autres, merci et bonne nuit à tout !

----------


## doriant

Coucou Manouchka !

Pas de soucis je te mets ca de coté  ::  Tous les produits sont reunis en page 1, après de tps en temps ya d'autres ajouts répartis ds les sections, en general en debut et milieu de mois.
Sinon g encore qq bricoles a sortir de mes placards, style porte manteau mural, mangeoire oiseau, des fringues a mon mec qui doit trier ce qu'il met jamais, v faire de meme, g un tas de robes et de chaussures que je n'ai pr certaines jamais portées ! Jfinis la peinture et m'y penche après. Est-ce qu'il ya un truc que tu recherches specifiquement sinon ?

----------


## framboise

Coucou Doriant, colis bien reçu (tout est parfait , j'adore le collier)  :Pom pom girl:

----------


## aurore27

Moi je serai intéressée par la mangeoire oiseau si tu as 1 photo, stp ?

----------


## Manouchka

Hello tout le monde !
Merci Doriant, bah écoute si quelque chose me revient je te le dirai, c'est plutôt en regardant ce que je pourrais acheter pour aider et qui me serait utile en même temps, que je décide tu vois :Smile: , actuellement ce que j'aimerais trouver pas cher c'est un nichoir, je vais en construire un dimanche si je trouve demain les morceaux de bois qu'il me faut, mais il m'en faut au moins deux, alors si tu penses à quelqu'un qui vendrait ça, n'hésite pas !
Doriant, tu peux me mettre aussi de côté si tu veux bien, une boite de pansements modèle D, et un lot de 5 jouets chat, je te laisse choisir. Pourras tu me dire à quel poids on est pour les 4 articles emballés ? Merci d'avance ! (Département 62)

----------


## Orion75

bonjour Doriant

est-ce que tu pourras ajouter à ma commande, le stylo licorne


et la trousse chien


merci !

----------


## aurore27

Je t'ai trouvé ce site pour des nichoirs à oiseaux, Manouchka : www.association-oiseaux-nature.com/accueillir-la-biodiversite-chez-soi

----------


## doriant

@ Manouchka on est a 228g pr l'instant non emballé, mais vu l'epaisseur de 4cm, faudra un emballage spé ds la tranche jusqu'a 500g, qui sera soit une lettre prioritaire poste 3€72, soit si refus du format lettre (car normalement c aussi limité a 3cm mais ils font des exceptions, donc v leur montrer) en petit carton mondial relay c 5€50. Jte dis ca demain.
Pour les nichoirs jpe ptetre t'en faire un, g du bois fin de 0,5cm et 1cm aussi, que jpeux tapisser dedans de polystyrene et alu reflecteur pr isoler mieux, sinon le faire en bois epais c mieux mais pesera plus lourd. Jpe tjrs faire un prototype pr peser, si tu es ok tu me dis les dimensions et le diametre d'entrée que tu veux.

@Orion c noté  :Smile:

----------


## Manouchka

Bonjour ! 
Merci Aurore pour le lien, je ne connaissais pas et cela a l'air très riche, je l'ai enregistré dans mes favoris !

Doriant, pour rentabiliser l'expédition on va essayer de se rapprocher des 500g emballage compris. Concernant Mondial relay, j'ai l'habitude d'expédier par ce biais et un emballage souple ne pose aucun problème, quand j'expédie des objets qui ne passent pas en enveloppes et que je veux économiser du poids, j'utilise simplement de grandes feuilles de papier, éventuellement reliées entre elles par du scotch,  avec d'autre papier pour protéger ou du plastique à bulle... du coup si tu veux bien, on finalisera ma commande quand tu auras emballé "provisoirement" pour voir à quel poids on arrive, et on verra la marge restante, on n'est pas à quelques jours près pour la commande, ne t'embête pas.

Pour le nichoir, merci pour ta gentille proposition mais l'envoi reviendrait trop cher après réflexion, je vais me débrouiller, je vous tiendrai au courant si ça vous intéresse.

Heu, pardon si je peux me permettre, comme mon sujet sur le forum technique vient d'être archivé, je vous remercie ici Roukmoutt et Bouletosse pour votre aide  :Smile: ,  pour ta question Roukmoutt je voulais archiver parce que je ne voulais pas encombrer inutilement les posts du forum technique, et puis j'avais vu quelque part qu'on pouvait archiver soi-même et j'en aurais profité pour apprendre comment on fait ! Du coup je ne le sais toujours pas,  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   pas grave !

----------


## laure88

Bonjour !

j'aimerais acheter ces deux carnets pour l'association Au bonheur des chats, c'est possible ? Agnes54 a fait un post pour ptite nenette dans la rubrique sos. Merci  :Smile:

----------


## doriant

Coucou  :Smile:  Je viens de contacter Agnès car elle ne figure pas encore ds la liste des beneficiaires. Il me faudra un paypal ou un rib. D'ores et deja je valide la commande laure, je dois partir là mais je te dis le poids en soirée  :Smile:  Bonne aprem a tous !

ps : ah j'oubliais, pr le format d'envoi manouchka, ca passera pas en lettre prio, est-ce que tu confirmes pr un ptit colis ? Voir ajouter qqchose puisque tu as la marge en poids ?

----------


## laure88

Ok super merci ! bonne journée

----------


## aurore27

> Moi je serai intéressée par la mangeoire oiseau si tu as 1 photo, stp ?


Tu me donneras une réponse à ce sujet, stp, doriant ?

----------


## laure88

Merci de rajouter la boîte d'écouteurs à droite, cette fois-ci pour l'association lilou 130  :Smile:

----------


## laure88

Et encore pour lilou 130, 3 cartes: le chat tout en haut à gauche, le chien tout en bas à gauche et le chat en bas à droite. Merci  :Smile:

----------


## Manouchka

Oui Doriant, je confirme pour Mondial relay, dis moi combien ça fait emballé au plus léger comme j ai ecrit au dessus, peut etre avec grande feuille de papier ? merci, comme ça en fonction du poids je verrai ce que je peux encore prendre

----------


## doriant

Bon @laure88 et pour ceux qui songeaient a verser a cette asso : g eu une reponse que euh, bah je la colle car je saurai pas la résumer : 

je te remercie de ta proposition mais nous sommes déjà inscrits sur plusieurs ''sites'' comme le tien et franchement sans vouloir te vexer ça rapporte vraiment très très peu à l'Association
bravo pour ce que tu fais !

En fait jpige pas. Il est vrai que g pas dit que ct gratuit lol; a part ca ou de la méfiance je vois pas, surtt que je lis a coté pr l'appel aux dons, quil ya pas de petit don, que chaque € compte. Bref je v repondre, si qq1 qui me lit veut lui en parler aussi...Je te tiens au courant, si refus à nouveau tu pourras ptetre lui envoyer un don sur son lien; me dire si tu maintiens les carnets et pr qui.

@ Aurore27 : j'ai une mangeoire en bois a ventouse neuve, et un distributeur a graines qui a très peu servi, je les cherche en soirée, v ajouter aussi qq nouveaux objets issus de cette virée "saturnale  ::  demain ce sera visible. Sinon sur la page ya une mangeoire en forme de banc a suspendre.

@ Manouchka : 290g avec une grande enveloppe que je plierai et scotcherai facon paquet.

----------


## aurore27

Doriant, je suis allée voir la mangeoire + le distributeur de graines ainsi que la mangeoire en forme de banc : aucuns ne correspond à ce que je recherche car j'ai un grillage rigide longiligne et vertical donc difficile de les installer dessus. Je t'ai envoyé aussi un mp.

----------


## doriant

Mais euh. Les cartes achetées c chez manouchka. Et là g pas encore mis la foto de la mangeoire ventouse ni du distributeur  :: 

Aurore c un ptit jus de fruit vitaminé qui te faut !!   :: 

Serieusement c quoi comme mangeoire qui te faut, un truc a poser simplement avec un toit ? v te montrer ma ptite ventouse en bois, jpe ptetre te mettre 2crochets a l'arriere pr agripper au grillage, ou une vis et tu mets une ficelle ? sinon c une mangeoire de cage qui te faut en fait.

----------


## doriant

v detailler sur la page

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Coucou Doriant,

je te prends :

Micro fibres vitres une de chaque.
Boîte épingles
1 étui à lunettes 
1 pot avec les mésanges
1 gobelet pailleté.

Tu as pleins de belles choses et pas un seul tit Ange, c'est pas juste !  ::

----------


## Roukmoutt

Coucou Doriant , je te prends 
Gant + manique gris 6 euros . 
Ma commande n est pas complete ,te dirais la suite ..
pour Agnes54 , pas saisie sa reponse , d autant plus que l asso a vraiment besoin d aide . Sa presidente est super 
Il doit y avoir un malentendu.

----------


## doriant

Coucou Oiseau Blanc, contente de te revoir !! Tu sais je ne t'oublie pas, je regarde souvent pr des ptits anges, mais on trouve surtout des boudhas c la mode ; l'autre jour j'en ai vu pourtant de beaux de 15cm de ht peut etre, blancs avec une boule (solaire ou photophore cheplus), mais deja a 10€, j'aurais pas pu faire une marge suffisante pr la boutique. Mais je continue d chercher. Cet aprem v chercher un drap pr une cde, v regarder aussi pr toi. L'etui a lunettes, tu veux un modele particulier ou peu importe ? Tu me diras qd tu finalises ta commande pr que je sorte tout et te la pese  :: 

@ Roukmoutt jte mets ca de coté  ::  Oui g re-envoyé un mp et pas de reponse pr l'instant. C juste dommage quoi.

----------


## Roukmoutt

Oui je comprends pas , d autant plus qu il y a les soins de Melox ! 
merci , je vais aller rezonner ..sur le site 
avec Boudha et Anges ?

----------


## Roukmoutt

La boîte a cafe rouge ,peut on y mettre des capsules de cafe  ?

----------


## doriant

Hi hi jviens de faire le test Roukmoutt, on peut y ranger 18dosettes  :Smile: . Elle est pratique parce que le couvercle reste lié a l'ouverture.

----------


## Roukmoutt

Transmission de pensees , tu peux rajouter la boîte a cafe rouge  a 6 euros !
avec ou sans les dosettes .... Hi hi ! 
Si on t achete un immeuble pour chats errants , es ce que Fedora est comprise dans l achat?? ::

----------


## doriant

boite café ajoutée  :Smile: 
Fedora est une fille très curieuse de tout, c dingue il me suffit de sortir un truc, ouvrir un placard, je m'ecarte 2minutes elle est dja dedans !! Autant dire que les ptites niches mises de coté pr Fée ont été testées, seule ou blottie contre gary  :Smile:  Pourtant yen a deja 2ds le sejour, mais jcrois qu'il en faudrait ds ttes les pieces pr faire son bonheur  :Smile:

----------


## Roukmoutt

Es ce que l on peut planter de l herbe a chat , dans tes pots en carton?

----------


## superdogs

::  Doriant,

Je réserve 2 des carillons bois et métal, stp; je vais attendre un peu voir si tu ajoutes d'autres choses d'ici une quinzaine. 
Encore une fois, c'est chouette ce boulot que tu fais ! Merci !

----------


## doriant

@ Roukmoutt oui biensur, en fait dedans yavait un pot en plastique de base, perforé. Si tu veux je te le remets dedans, j'en ai gardé un lool.

@superdogs coucou !! Merci bcp  :: 
2carillons notés ds mon carnet. Là je reviens de mes emplettes du mois, donc je m'apprete sous 3h a intégrer ts les objets pr ce mois-ci, le budget etant atteint vite malheureusement. Prochains ajouts en avril donc.

Pour ceux qui ont des objets reservés, donnez moi le feu vert pr peser vos commandes  :Smile: 

il y a surtout comme j'avais annoncé du pratique :
- sdb/cuisine : brosse ongle, peigne poux, lime, pierre ponce, pinceaux applic paupieres, ciseaux, distributeur disques demaquillants, anneaux douche, porte savon ou autre à ventouse, crochets ventouse et adhesifs ; tapis evier, bondes, ciseaux, cure dent, porte ustensile d'occas, tasses chien
- divers : patins meuble, sticker chien/chat et muraux pr enfant, etoiles phosphorescentes, porte bijou enfant, disques A et stationnement, thermometre
- animaux : pelle litiere, lot souris chat, gamelles d'angle rongeurs d'occas

@ laure ton enveloppe pese 214gr, ca fait 1450 +320 soit 1770. G bien recu ton cheque hier au fait, planqué sous une pub. G fait le virement a vera.

@ patricia je poste ton colis demain  ::  G aussi bien recu ton cheque, comme pour laure je le deposerai mardi sur le nouveau compte spé boutique. Je pourrai alors faire le virement 12 a mukitza, et pour aurore j'attends que mon chequier arrive, ca devrait etre d'ici la fin de la semaine, je lui envoie 12 dès que c bon.

@oiseau blanc : pas vu  :Frown: 
@bouletosse : g trouvé un drap housse jersey gris clair, un autre vert d'eau, et un protege matelas impermeable. les 2premiers a 5, le der a 7. V mettre les fotos.

----------


## bouletosse

Je te prends les deux draps house. BB

Commande terminée pour moi. 
Me dire le montant + fdp

Merci  ::

----------


## Roukmoutt

Merci Doriant , mes chats te prennent les 2 pots , avec les pots plastiques .... Je te dois donc 0 , 80 cts en plus ? Je deduirais des croquettes a mes chats !! Ils seront ravis !! 
Encore merci a toi , a tout ce que tu fais , tu as mis un vent de fraicheur ,et de bonne humeur !  :: 
J ai pas termine ma commande ..

----------


## lilou130

bonsoir , 
un peu de mal à suivre le post car je ne suis pas prévenue des nouvelles interventions..
Je vais aussi moi aller regarder ce que tu as pour les oiseaux du dehors.. 
POUR Le reste amies rescuiennes pensez à nous on est grave dans la "merdasse" 
FELIN POUR L AUTRE 
merci  :Smile:

----------


## Orion75

bonsoir Doriant

tu pourras ajouter à ma commande le cactus et le totem (j'ai déjà réservé les trois autres  ::   ) merci !




j'ai une question concernant l'article suivant, est-ce qu'il y a déjà un liquide dans le jouet, un peu comme les glaçons ou bien il faut ajouter de l'eau et ensuite congélateur ?

----------


## lydie2ckc

j'aimerais avoir les dimensions de la boite alimentaire chien (parce que 10 litres, je ne visualise pas la taille !!!)

----------


## laure88

ok super ! demain je te poste donc le second chèque  :Smile:  merci !

----------


## doriant

Merci laure  :: 
@lydie coucou ! la boite fait 31ht x30,5longx 18cm larg.

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Coucou Doriant,

Je te confirme ma commande plus une paire de ciseaux modèle A et un thermomètre.
Dis moi le montant de tout ça et je te poste un chèque.
Bonne journée.  ::

----------


## Patricia45

Coucou Doriant,

Merci de me réserver les distributeurs boules et pain de graisse C et F pour un montant de 1,50 




Une pochette médium : 4 
Petite pochette maison : 2,50 



- un tapis d'évier gris : 4 



Photophore cerf : 5 


Bracelet F : 5 


Petite couverture rose : 2,50 


Une pochette chien : 1 


Couverture verte : 4,50 



Soit 30 

----------


## doriant

@ Oiseau Blanc : je te pese tout ca en soirée et jte dis ca. Pr l'etui à lunettes tu avais un modele preferé ou non ?

@ patricia45 : tt ok sauf distributeur B, resa pr aurore ce matin.

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Pour l'étui, je veux bien le noir.  ::

----------


## doriant

@orion excuse-moi je n'avais pas vu ton message plus loin. Les jouets sont a immerger ds un saladier d'eau et a freezer, ya des ptites perforations en bout  :Smile:  Au moins on sait ce qu'ils absorbent !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Donc ce soir tard, je boucle la commande de bouletosse et oiseau blanc, pr fevrier. Les autres s'inscriront sur mars mais si yen a en passe d'etre confirmées, profitez en, je deballe tous les cartons ce soir pr peser.

----------


## leeloolulu

Doriant, te reste t il la pochette avec le petit bouledogue et l'escarpin? et la maison à oiseau E?

----------


## Orion75

Bonjour Doriant
merci pour ta réponse

tu pourras donc ajouter à ma commande la version os

----------


## doriant

@ leeloolulu, oui biensur, je decompte les stocks au fur et a mesure. Donc là je te les mets de coté  :Smile:  Maison oiseau c bien la suspension deco, pas le nichoir ? C une resa où commande terminée ? Si c fini je te pese les articles ce soir.

@ orion ok pr la version os  :Smile:

----------


## Manouchka

Salut Doriant, alors pour arriver au plus près des 500 g, il y aurait éventuellement les Kleenex qui m'intéresseraient (trop lourd ?)  sinon les 2 chiffons microfibre, tu vois comment tu peux m'arranger quelque chose, et tu m'indiques le total port compris s 'il te plaît ? Merci !

----------


## doriant

oki manouchka je pese les 2en soirée et jte dis ca.

@ Roukmoutt jte mets 2pots de coté d'accord  :Smile:

----------


## Roukmoutt

Oui tu rajoutes à ma commande , merci je finalise début mars et te dis pour qui . :: 
Pour le moment je te dois 12 euros 80 cts , sans frais de port ?

----------


## Manouchka

Merci Doriant, à demain, fais pour le mieux et finalise le paquet si tu veux bien, comme ça demain je prépare ton chèque !

----------


## lydie2ckc

Hello !!!
je vais prendre : la boite chien 10L + 1 minuteur rouge + 1 suspension écureuil

----------


## doriant

Merci Lydie  :Smile:  La boite n'aura pas trainé 2j ici !! V voir demain si j'en retrouve une, c vrai que capacité 1bon sac de croquettes, c interessant.

G pesé ta commande, figure toi que tu es chanceuse a 998gr lool.
donc boite 930 +minuteur 6 +susp ecureuil 3 1830 +650fdp soit 2480.

@ oiseau blanc : 962gr
donc etui noir 5 +epingles 150+2torchons 3,60+pot mesange7 +gobelet 3,50+ciseauA 2,50+thermometre 3 = 26,20+ 650fdp soit 3270.

@ manouchka 430g
donc brosse vaisselle bleue 1,50+pq 25enveloppes 2,50+boite pansementsD 2,80+lot 5jouets chats 3+kleenex 2,40 =12,20+550fdp soit 1770.

@orion75 :je m'excuse j'ai confondu 2suspensions en stock ou alors j'en ai perdu 1, je ne retrouve pas renard, g ecureuil (avec son gland). Est-ce que tu le voudrais ? En l'ayant mis ton colis fait 1kg 140g
donc 2suspensions 6+cheval bascule 8,80+marionnette marron 4+susp nichoir rose 3,50+5susp ceramique 10+stylo licorne 2+trousse chien 5+jouet os 3,50 = 4280+745 fdp soit 5025

@bouletosse : pas bcp trompé, ton colis fait 3kg240.
donc vache5+ mouton4 +2pq enveloppes 5+rouleau adhesif 3,50+2draps noirs 16+tableau magnet 5+2coffrets stylos 5+2draps bb 13 = 56,50 +10 fdp soit 6650.

Si qq1 ve modifier qqchose rien n'est fermé. Il faudra me dire pour qui vous souhaitez répartir ces jolies commandes. Pour sur cela va faire plusieurs heureux ! Et me faudra aussi vos email pr ouvrir dossier d'expedition.

----------


## doriant

@ aurore27 distributeur 0,50+photophore blanc 3,50 on sera sous 500g, donc 4+550fdp soit 950. tarif mondial relay, si ca te convient, sinon c 1015. Attendu que je dois t'envoyer dès que g le chequier un versement de 12 provenant la commande partielle de patricia45, est ce que tu souhaites que je deduise directement du montant que je te dois ?

----------


## fays

Coucou à tous, 

j'ai bien reçu le virement pour les ventes au profit de l'association Sauvetage des animaux 76. Merci beaucoup à  vous :-)

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Bonjour Doriant,

C'est O.K. je t'envoie le chèque à ton adresse comme la dernière fois ?

Merci à toi. ::

----------


## doriant

Oui oiseau  :Smile:  peux tu me donner ton email en mp pr saisir le bordereau de livraison ? et me dire pour qui tu veux distribuer, jvais noter ds le carnet  ::

----------


## Manouchka

Hello, ok Doriant, je prépare le chèque de 18 euros, il ne me manque plus que l'ordre pour le chèque et tes coordonnées complètes, pour envoi demain.

----------


## Orion75

bonjour Doriant
ah zut pour le renard ! tu peux mettre à la place l'écureuil assis avec le gland.

----------


## Roukmoutt

Tu peux rajouter. 
Brosse adhésive 5 rouleaux - 3 euros 50 
Pochette sac - 2 euros 
total 18 euros 30 
si j ai bien compris , en versant le tout à Stéril Matou , j aurais droit à un calendrier gratuit ?
Es ce possible , le Mistic of World , si oui ?

----------


## doriant

@ roukmoutt oui biensur, je te mets ca ds ton colis. Est-ce que tu clos la commande ou non ?

----------


## Roukmoutt

Merci. À combien le total ,avec frais d envoi ?

----------


## doriant

Ca jsais pas Roukmoutt, j'y comprends rien aux frais a l'international, faut j'aille a la poste demain, puis je te dis ca. je te mp  ::

----------


## kukuss

Bonjour,

Ma commande est la suivante en attendant les nouveaux articles que Patricia t'a envoyé.

Porte monnaie Betty Boop : 5 euros.
Tableau magnétique vert : 4.30 euros.
Pochette small I am a queen : 2.30 euros.
1 panda : 2.60 euros.
Infuseur à thé silicone : 2.50 euros.

En espérant avoir de tes nouvelles très bientôt Doriant.

----------


## Patricia45

Pour l'instant, je stoppe tout tant que je n'ai pas de confirmation de réception.
Je n'ai aucune réponse à mon MP sur RESCUE, et pas plus sur la messagerie perso de Myriam.
Un peu déçue quand même.

----------


## Liolia

Si Myriam va bien, ce que je souhaite de tout mon cœur, elle va revenir, elle a peut-être eu des imprévus à gérer, ça arrive. Patientons, elle va nous donner de ses nouvelles.

----------


## POLKA67

Oui Doriant est une belle personne, en vacances ou a un pb...

----------


## Fée des chats

Ai envoyé un texto ce matin, pas de réponse pour le moment
Espèrons qu'elle n'ai pas de problèmes.

----------


## kukuss

Coucou,

Personne n a de nouvelles de Myriam ?

----------


## Patricia45

Pas moi en tout cas, elle n'a répondu ni à mes MP sur Rescue, ni à un mail sur sa messagerie perso et ne répond pas non plus aux SMS qui lui sont adressés.

----------


## aurore27

J'aurai bien tenté de la joindre mais son numéro de téléphone fixe doit être sur liste rouge....

----------


## Fée des chats

Exactement Patricia45 
Perso elle n'a pas répondu à mes sms non plus, datant du 21/1 ni celui du 7/2 ça devient un peu inquiétant 
J'espère vraiment qu'il ne lui ai rien arrivé de grâve et qu'elle va vite revenir.

----------


## titia20090

Son téléphone est sur messagerie directement… 

On va tenter un courrier postal. On espère tous qu'elle est seulement en vacances ou qu'elle fait juste une pause, mais qu'elle va bien.

----------


## Liolia

La dernière fois que Doriant a eu des soucis persos à gérer, elle avait aussi coupé son téléphone, je lui avais laissé un message vocal, et elle ne l'a eu que lorsqu'elle l'a rallumé. Elle va revenir, parfois on a besoin de tout débrancher pour gérer des trucs urgents.

Si il y a des commandes en cours, il ne faut pas s'en faire, Doriant est la personne la plus honnête qui soit.

----------


## Liolia

Il y a eu des nouvelles sur un autre post, Doriant sera bientôt de retour  :Smile:

----------


## aurore27

::

----------


## doriant

Bonjour à tous!

 desolée pour mon absence qui a duré plus que prévu et de vous avoir inquiété !! g combiné des soucis imprevus et du surmenage et aussi de la saturation d'un peu tout en fait donc g coupé tt quelques jours pr les regler et me poser un peu mais g pris beaucoup de retard ds les messages du coup, je vais tacher de répondre à tlm, g aussi reçu de beaux objets de la part de patricia et vais vous les presenter d'ici jeudi. Pour vos commandes en cours je m'en oqp dès ce mercredi, heureuse que la boutique reprenne et je m'excuse pour le retard en esperant que vous n'avez pas changé d'avis pr les achats ! je vous fais le topo dès que les colis sont prets  :Smile:

----------


## kukuss

Coucou Myriam,
Heureuse de te retrouver  :: . Juste la prochaine fois avant de tout couper met un mot d'absence sur le forum pour ne pas nous inquiétés. Ça prend 2 minutes et tout le monde comprendra. Ma commande reste la même en attendant bien sûr les objets de Patricia. Bonne journée.

----------


## Patricia45

Pour ce qui me concerne, j'ai annulé ma commande.
Maintenant que tu es là, je vais pouvoir t'envoyer le colis qui attend depuis plus d'une semaine dans ma voiture et je m'arrêterai là.

----------


## Fée des chats

Bonjour Myriam

Tu as eu raison de faire une pause si tu étais à saturation.
Bises

----------


## Liolia

Oui en fait je crois que tout le monde peut comprendre que tu satures une fois de temps en temps, avec le devouement dont tu fais preuve.

----------


## POLKA67

J'espère que tu vas mieux DORIANT, prends soin de toi, le burn out arrive sans prévenir et dur de se relever ensuite...
Tes minous comptent sur toi...  :Smile:

----------


## titia20090

> Pour ce qui me concerne, j'ai annulé ma commande.
> Maintenant que tu es là, je vais pouvoir t'envoyer le colis qui attend depuis plus d'une semaine dans ma voiture et je m'arrêterai là.


C'est moi ou on sent vraiment un ton de reproche là? 

Franchement j'espère que ce n'est pas le cas…. 

Parce que bon, Doriant se casse la tête comme une tarée pour la PA, elle a mis en place cette boutique qui lui prend un temps fou (et qui prend de la place aussi, faut bien stocker tous ces objets), elle dépense des fortunes pour aider les assos, elle se bouge constamment pour les envois et les récupérations de colis, elle fait des montages photos, des signatures et des avatars pour mettre en avant des loulous à la recherche d'une famille, elle prépare des colis avec des médocs/de la nourriture/des dodos et des jouets qu'elle envoie aux assos…. etc.

Et tout ça alors qu'elle bosse, qu'elle a sa vie de couple et sa vie avec ses loulous! 

Alors franchement, lui jeter la pierre à elle parce qu'elle a saturé et décidé de faire une pause pendant 2-3 semaines, c'est un chouilla déplacé! 

Je suis super contente de lire que tu es de retour Doriant, j'espère que tu as pu mettre un peu d'ordre dans tes soucis. On commençait à vraiment s'inquiéter parce que, quand un petit ange de la PA s'absente trop longtemps, on s'en aperçoit direct :: 

BON RETOUR PARMI NOUS!

----------


## aurore27

Il n'y a aucun ton de reproche dans le message de Patricia45, titia20090. :: 

Heureuse de te retrouver sur le forum Doriant ! :Pom pom girl:

----------


## titia20090

Je t'expliquerais bien…. Mais en fait non, j'ai pas le courage.

----------


## Liolia

T'as déjà donné...

----------


## kukuss

Coucou Myriam,

Tu pourrais m'expliquer lorsque la bougie fond, elle fond comment ? Elle a pas de support comme une bougie dans un pot en verre. cela m'intrigue.



Bises.

Et  me dire aussi l'épaisseur de ce coussin. C'est pour mettre sur ma chaise au taf car toute la journée assise ça fait mal  ::  au popotin.  ::

----------


## doriant

Coucou tlm. Encore desolée pour le retard des choses, c promis à la prochaine pause boutique je vous le dirai. Patricia je mets a l'honneur tes objets ainsi que ceux de lydie ci-dessous +les miens qui traineient, pr les details j'ai mis la section pr que vous retrouviez sur la boutique :

accessoires perso
 porte chequier et portes cartes


accessoires maison
 pilulier, 2ex
 2sets table ou déco
 porte photos magnétique x3
 en stock

animalerie
 boite 3L, 2ex

cuisine/sdb
 porte eponge
 bac glacons
 separateur
 plat enfournable (les poignées silicone se défont)
trousse toilette

bijoux:
 2pinces clip cheveux sous le chapeau

déco:
 A tirelire, C boite

 lot accroches
 c fermé au dessus du liquide

jouets:
 son de pouic

  2jeux, v details
 ensemble pyjamask : peluche, 2jeux activité et bol


Aussi g isolé qq doublons boutique ds mes cartons, donc c prix libre :

 lot de3







@ kukuss pr l'instant on est à 1870 cde +750 fdp. Pr la bougie perroquet je pense que c surtout décoratif mais pr la faire bruler faudrait la mettre ds un support et fondre la base pr adherer pr pas que ca se desequilibre. Le coussin il n'est pas du tout epais ni grand pr des fessounes adultes, g décroché 8tickets de carabine pr l'avoir donc c un peu abusé j'avoue, si à l'occas tu ve je recherche une galette ou un coussin sympa tu me dis.
@ aurore : cde 11 + 704 en format enveloppe sous 600gr.
@ lydie : total 3690.

Je vous laisse me dire si vous stoppez là et pr qui vs reversez, ou si j'ajoute qqchose des dernieres entrées.

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

Bonjour Doriant,
Je souhaiterais dans ce que tu viens d'ajouter, un porte cartes noir et le separateur.
Je regarderais si je rajoute des choses.
Et je vais attendre ma paye.

----------


## kukuss

Coucou doriant, c est quoi le truc étanche ?

Et je rajoute ce plat.

----------


## lydie2ckc

coucou doriant, contente de ton retour !!!

pour moi, tu peux rajouter
- le porte-carte rouge
- le porte chéquier
- le porte éponge

tu peux me donner le total + les frais de port en mondial relay

----------


## dogeorge

je peux te réserver la tirelire chouette dans un 1er temps?

----------


## aurore27

Doriant, mp.

----------


## Patricia45

Merci de me réserver :

1 - La boite C (si toujours dispo) : 5 


2 - le bonnet : 5 


3 - Carte d'anniversaire B : 2,50 


4 - je veux bien réserver les 2 biches (5) et les 2 oiseaux sur tronc d'arbre (6 )


5 - Pochette occitane : 3 

Parmi les sujets qui te restent ci-dessous, merci de me rajouter un de chaque STP et de me refaire le total.





Il n'y a aucune urgence du fait de la fermeture de la Poste la semaine prochaine, donc à ne pas m'envoyer avant 10 jours.

----------


## doriant

Patricia je t"envoie ca après lundi 24 c noté  :Smile:  Vos resa Maison de cannel et dogeoge sont ok.  je dois rectifier une erreur, je n'avais pa deballé ledit portechequier paris, en fait, dedans ya des compartiments pr les docs et des cartes et un porte monnaie au milieu, mais chequier ca fait pas donc c pas porte chequier, maison cannel tu me diras si tu confirmes resa ou pas ? 
Je rep aux mp  :Smile: . Kukuss le pot en plastique a un liquide sur lequel se balladent deux coccinnelles à la surface, c fermé au dessus du niveau donc ca laisse une profondeur au pot pr contenir des crayons ou autre, tu ve je fasse d'autres fotos ?

----------


## kukuss

Coucou,,
Juste donne moi les dimensions stp. Merci.


Coucou,
Je te le prend comme même. Merci

----------


## lydie2ckc

> coucou doriant, contente de ton retour !!!
> 
> pour moi, tu peux rajouter
> - le porte-carte rouge
> - le porte chéquier
> - le porte éponge
> 
> tu peux me donner le total + les frais de port en mondial relay


coucou, doriant 
du coup je prends pas le porte-chéquier vu que ça n'en est pas un !!!

tu peux me faire un récap avec les frais de port

----------


## doriant

je te recap tt pr etre sure : torchons 8€, nappe 8€, 6sets 12€, jeu 5€, 3pochettes 3€90, porte carte 4€, porte eponge 3€50, total 44€40, les fdp c pr moi pr compenser ton envoi d'objets. J'imprime demain et dépose mardi  :Smile:

----------


## lydie2ckc

super, merci et bonne soirée. Je t'envoie mon chèque

----------


## doriant

Pr les dimensions du pot Kukuss c 12 ht x6,5, forme carré. ca fai total 24€70, tu me dis quand tu veux que j'envoie.
Patricia je te mp pr mettre a jour la cde  :Smile: 

un petit apercu de mes achats de livres tt recemment :

 18€ dont 6 reversables.


 chats : 7€10 dont 1€80 reversables, chien 6€90 dont 2€30 reversables.

BD putain de chats, 8€ unité dont 2€70 reversables, 5livres dispo :

----------


## kukuss

Coucou,

C'est bien ça ma commande pour le moment doriant ?

Porte monnaie Betty Boop : 5 euros.
Tableau magnétique vert : 4.30 euros.
Pochette small I am a queen : 2.30 euros.
1 panda : 2.60 euros.
Infuseur à thé silicone : 2.50 euros.
Le plat : 4 euros
Le pot : 4 euros.
Total : 24,70 euros.

BIZZ.

----------


## titia20090

Coucou, 

Je te prends une bd "putain de chat" (la couverture grise ou bleue du milieu) et un disque de stationnement stp. Et aussi un porcinet en magnet que j'ai vu hier mais que je ne retrouve pas là tout  de suite Je cherche mieux tout à l'heure!

----------


## doriant

Yep kukuss c tout bon, en resa donc. Titia  :Smile:  super pr la bd, je la cde ds l''aprem. Le porcinet magnet c ptetre ds la section enfants accessoires ?

----------


## titia20090

C'est lui!! Le petit porcinet avec la fraise en D! 

Et je rajoute également 2 assiettes en mélanine (une avec l'écureuil, l'autre avec le moineau) et le livre de coloriages "chat thérapie".

Récap : 
- Bd chat : 8
- Chat thérapie : 6,50
- Assiette en mélanine x 2 : 10
- Disque de stationnement : 3,80
- Magnet porcinet : 3
Total : 31,30 hors FDP.

----------


## doriant

Coucou  :Smile:  ca y est titia, j'ai ton livre, je prepare ta cde ce soir, ce sera pr quelle asso ?

----------


## bouletosse

Coucou  :: 

Je réserve 


1 mouton peluche et terre cuite, env 10,5cm ht et lg, 4€50.

----------


## bouletosse

1.boite ronde métal chien rose dispo, diam 13,5 x 5,8ht, 3.


- - - Mise à jour - - -



- - - Mise à jour - - -



1. set origami avec notice 280

- - - Mise à jour - - -


 le jeu au choix 4


*Je prends les deux jeux*






1- H 


*Merciiii de me donner le total avec FDP*

----------


## titia20090

Jeu de discussion : des hauts et débats est un lanceur de discussion qui vous permettra de redécouvrir vos amis grâce à plus de 50 questions. Un jeu nouvelle génération pour passer des moments inoubliables. 

Jeu Zero : Votre objectif est simple: marquer le moins de points possible. La combinaison suprême, c'est le zéro, que tous les joueurs cherchent à atteindre.

----------


## bouletosse

> Jeu de discussion : des hauts et débats est un lanceur de discussion qui vous permettra de redécouvrir vos amis grâce à plus de 50 questions. Un jeu nouvelle génération pour passer des moments inoubliables. 
> 
> Jeu Zero : Votre objectif est simple: marquer le moins de points possible. La combinaison suprême, c'est le zéro, que tous les joueurs cherchent à atteindre.


Merci

----------


## kukuss

Coucou,

Je te confirme ma commande définitive :

Porte monnaie Betty Boop : 5 euros.
Tableau magnétique vert : 4.30 euros.
Pochette small I am a queen : 2.30 euros.
1 panda : 2.60 euros.
Infuseur à thé silicone : 2.50 euros.
Le plat : 4 euros
Le pot : 4 euros.
Total : 24,70 euros.

Peut tu me donner les fdp ?
Merci.

----------


## LANCASTER

Coucou,

Quel est le prix du petit oiseau et quelle est sa matière celui qui est devant l'oiseau rose. Merci ::

----------


## doriant

Coucou tlm !! Hop g fait les modif et remis les bons tarifs postaux 2020 en prem page. Coté lettres ca augmente de 50c, colis bcp moins, et en MR tarifs inchangés.

@ Lancaster les 2oiseaux de la foto ont été resa par Patricia45 !! mais les boites coeur, et les oiseaux metal de l'autre foto sont tjrs dispo, à prix libre donc ce qu'on veut en donner.
Pr les colis:
@kukuss 2,2kg soit 8€50 MR, total 33€20. Si tu me confirmes je l'envoie ds ce samedi. Pour qui veux-tu reverser ?
@Titia si j'ai carte blanche, je propose de partager entre aidofélins et baïkal, je joins le cheque ds le colis, par contre est-ce que yaurait pas un relai MR proche boulot ou de chez toi plutot que la poste, car j'aurai bien ajouté 2cartons de gel hydroalc, les fdp c pr moi mais ce serait plus intéressant avec MR vu le poids atteint ? sinon j'envoie mon truc à part, ton paquet passe en enveloppe poste, c 1,2kg soit 8€21.
@patricia donc j'ai mis ts les sujets, on est à un peu plus de 5kg, si ya un relai tt pareil, ca reviendra a 10€65 contre 20€ poste, est-ce que tu veux tenter relai ou pas ?
@ bouletosse : resa notée, bientot je vais ajouter qq objets, tu me dis quand tu veux que je pese le colis  :Smile: 

Si ya un truc que vous aimeriez trouver n'hesitez pas à demander, je vais vadrouiller  :Smile:

----------


## bouletosse

> Coucou tlm !! Hop g fait les modif et remis les bons tarifs postaux 2020 en prem page. Coté lettres ca augmente de 50c, colis bcp moins, et en MR tarifs inchangés.
> 
> @ Lancaster les 2oiseaux de la foto ont été resa par Patricia45 !! mais les boites coeur, et les oiseaux metal de l'autre foto sont tjrs dispo, à prix libre donc ce qu'on veut en donner.
> Pr les colis:
> @kukuss 2,2kg soit 850 MR, total 3320. Si tu me confirmes je l'envoie ds ce samedi. Pour qui veux-tu reverser ?
> @Titia si j'ai carte blanche, je propose de partager entre aidofélins et baïkal, je joins le cheque ds le colis, par contre est-ce que yaurait pas un relai MR proche boulot ou de chez toi plutot que la poste, car j'aurai bien ajouté 2cartons de gel hydroalc, les fdp c pr moi mais ce serait plus intéressant avec MR vu le poids atteint ? sinon j'envoie mon truc à part, ton paquet passe en enveloppe poste, c 1,2kg soit 821.
> @patricia donc j'ai mis ts les sujets, on est à un peu plus de 5kg, si ya un relai tt pareil, ca reviendra a 1065 contre 20 poste, est-ce que tu veux tenter relai ou pas ?
> *@ bouletosse : resa notée, bientot je vais ajouter qq objets, tu me dis quand tu veux que je pese le colis 
> *
> Si ya un truc que vous aimeriez trouver n'hesitez pas à demander, je vais vadrouiller


J'attends un peu alors M'zelle  :Smile: 

Oui je veux bien savoir si g de la marge 


(tu es en panne de messenger  :: )

----------


## Patricia45

Coucou Myriam,
Pour l'envoi, ce sera par la Poste pour moi.
Je t'envoie le règlement lundi.

----------


## LANCASTER

Coucou Doriant,

Je parlais de ce petit oiseau, est il vendu? MerciPièce jointe 436337

----------


## kukuss

Coucou,

Pour moi c est ok. Je te règle ce week-end.

----------


## titia20090

J'ai regardé pour Mondial Relay, y'en a un pas loin de chez moi : 

Beauty House
20 avenue Gabriel Peri
95870 Bezons

Je viens de te faire un virement de 40 via Paypal.

D'ailleurs en parlant d'Aido Tu sais que c'est mon asso de cur et celle qui passe en 1er dans mon quotidien, alors les sous de cette commande j'aimerais  justement qu'ils servent à une autre asso.

Déduis le coût total de l'envoi de ton colis incluant les gel pour Aido (merci merci merci!!!!), et donne le reste à Baïkal. :-)

J'ai trop hâte d'avoir la bd je sens que ça va bien me faire poiler.

----------


## Phnix

Spoiler BD Putain de Chat (mais ça peut être important à savoir)



Spoiler:  



 
  Une des BD finit par le décès du chat, j'ai malheureusement eu cette BD pour un Noël, j'ai bien rit jusqu'à ce moment là, ça m'a bien plomber le moral...

----------


## kukuss

Coucou,

Règlement fait.

----------


## doriant

Super, je dépose ton colis demain titia, par contre faut me preciser ton adresse en mp pr faire le bordereau  :Smile: .
Bouletosse pr l'instant on est à 830gr d'objets.
Ca serait à reverser pr qui vos commandes kukuss et lydie2 ?

----------


## lydie2ckc

hello,
50% vadrouille / 50% baikal
bonne soirée

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

Je confirme ma résa pour un porte carte noir, le séparateur de vaisselles, et je te prendrais aussi des gants en latex. Si ça te va je peux te payer à mon retour de vacances après le 9 mars.
Comme ça j'aurais la paye et je serais présente pour la reception.

----------


## Patricia45

Règlement posté ce matin en partant au boulot.

----------


## doriant

D'accord maison cannel, je garde au chaud pr cette date là et on se recontacte. Patricia tu preferes quand pr le postage, demain c ok ?

----------


## Patricia45

Tu postes quand tu veux.
De toute façon, je ne pourrai pas le récupérer avant samedi prochain.

----------


## doriant

Colis posté  :Smile: 
J'ai fait les mises à jour et le plein de 


accessoires maison :
 reservé
 2ex chaque


 support pr tablette, reste 1ex

accessoires perso:


papeterie:
 
 a4
 2ex AB
  les C 2ex
  plusieurs ex

déco:
 reservé
 2ex
 2ex D



 reservé
 2ex chaque

jouets:

 kits faire sa peluche et déco paques

cuisine/sdb
 porte eponges

 
ace 2ex b5
 2ex chaque


animalerie



de mon coté je prends ce joli objet qui m'a été envoyé, la nageoire a pris un ptit pet donc g recollé et ne l'ai pas proposé. 10 tableau pas encore attribué.

----------


## kukuss

Coucou,

Je te prend le sac isotherm + le support pour tablette.

Est-ce que le chien est lourd ? Je le laisse pour oiseau blanc.

Merci.

----------


## doriant

non du tout, il fait 292gr  :Smile:  ok pr les resa je note  :Smile:

----------


## lilinea59

> hello,
> 50% vadrouille / 50% baikal
> bonne soirée


un grand grand merci pour le virement à VADROUILLE 
 ::  lydie2ckc et doriant

----------


## doriant



----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Coucou Doriant,

Je te réserve les bougies Anges.

As tu un autre chien couché avec le bonnet ?

Je voudrais aussi un petit bloc aimanté pour noter les courses,je crois que tu en as.

La petite armoire porte bijou que je devais mettre,sur le post a finalement été vendue à une de mes amies,je te joindrai le paiement avec ma commande.

e vais voir si je trouve d'autres choses.

Cordialement.

----------


## bouletosse

> Super, je dépose ton colis demain titia, par contre faut me preciser ton adresse en mp pr faire le bordereau .
> Bouletosse pr l'instant on est à 830gr d'objets.
> Ca serait à reverser pr qui vos commandes kukuss et lydie2 ?


1 Paquet de 50enveloppes 11,4x16,2;  250.

Volà, terminé 

Merci de me donner le total avec FDP

----------


## doriant

@ bouletosse : avec le carton et le pq d'enveloppes, on depasse 1kg, donc pr les 7objets si g bien noté c 22€80+ 7€50 en MR
@ oiseau blanc : ahh cool pr les bougies, g pensé a toi en plus !! malheureusement non le chien ct the unique, après sinon en chien, ds le post deux deco noel j'en ai un, et sinon g ca qui etait ds la piece a franck et qu'il n'aime pa en fait :
 10 ht x8.

 ds la piece ppale tjrs un troupeau de chats qui attend le bain de soleil qui ne viendra pas.

----------


## bouletosse

> @ bouletosse : avec le carton et le pq d'enveloppes, on depasse 1kg, donc pr les 7objets si g bien noté c 22€80+ 7€50 en MR


Paypal fait

----------


## kukuss

Coucou,

Doriant, je laisse le chien a Oiseau blanc ça me fait plaisir et ne me dérange pas. Je vais prendre autre chose.
Et je prend celui que Franck n'aime pas.

----------


## doriant

ohhh ca c'est classe kukuss !! choisis ton prix pr le chien bis  :Smile:  fo 'j'aille bosser, je mettrai a jour la boutique ce soir du coup.

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

> Coucou,
> 
> Doriant, je laisse le chien a Oiseau blanc ça me fait plaisir et ne me dérange pas. Je vais prendre autre chose.
> Et je prend celui que Franck n'aime pas.


Coucou Kukuss,

C'est vraiment gentil de ta part, mais tu sais ça n'est pas grave jepeux prendre l'autre qui est joli aussi.
Je t'avoue que ça me gène un peu.
Mais en tous les cas c'est super gentil à toi.
Bonne soirée  ::

----------


## kukuss

Coucou,

Je rajoute un presse purée.

----------


## doriant

@ oiseau pr le listing courses magnet, je n'en ai plus, a l'heure actuelle g que des ptits carnets courses classiques (papeterie) ou le tableau magnet pr ecrire dessus et aimanter des papiers. Si c pas pressé, je peux chercher si j'en trouve.

Je viens de faire les virements. En arrondissant mon achat des dauphins, avec les cdes de kukuss et bouletosse qui m'ont laissé carte blanche, g réparti comme suit : 20€ des chats et des hommes, 15€ aidofélins, 15€ les 4pattes et 15€ l'échappée belle.

----------


## Patricia45

Colis bien reçu hier Doriant.
Merci pour tout

Pour les carnets courses magnet, j'en ai quelques uns que je vais bientôt t'envoyer.

----------


## kukuss

Bonjour, bien reçu mon colis hier. Merci doriant.

----------


## lydie2ckc

Hello Doriant, voici ma commande pour le mois de mars

pochette 25x17 rose : 3.50
tapis cuisson vert + rose : 2x5 
porte éponge poule : 4
lacet fluo : 1.5
boucles d'oreilles E : 4


tu peux me donner le montant avec les frais en mondial relay

bon dimanche

----------


## doriant

Coucou lydie !! Je m'en oqp avant demain et jte dis ca  :Smile:  g changé ma signature  :Smile:

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Coucou Myriam,

Alors, je te finalise ma commande :
-Les bougies Anges
-Le chien avec le bonnet que Kukuss me laisse si gentiment  :: 
-Le petit ourson en peluche 28cm qui est à la page 103 à 4 euros.
-le bébé phoque page 105 , le A à5Euros.

Pour les carnets courses pas grave, j'attends un peu.

Dis moi le total de tout ça.

Merci à toi.

Liliane.

----------


## doriant

Coucou liliane  :Smile:  g recu de la part de patricia de beaux carnets magnet, je les mettrai le mois prochain je pense avec le reste des objets. Là va yavoir qq travaux ici, je m'oqp de ta cde ds la soirée ou demain au pire  :Smile:

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

> Coucou liliane  g recu de la part de patricia de beaux carnets magnet, je les mettrai le mois prochain je pense avec le reste des objets. Là va yavoir qq travaux ici, je m'oqp de ta cde ds la soirée ou demain au pire


Merci  ::

----------


## bouletosse

Bien reçu mon colis

Un grand merci pour Emma  ::

----------


## doriant

::  qq idées de livres :

  17€50, env 5€80 reversés.


 12€90, env 4€30 reversés

 17€90, env 6€ reversés

 15€90, env 5€30 reversés

  8€20, env 2€80 reversés

  13€90, env 4€70 reversés

----------


## Patricia45

Bonjour tout le monde
J'espère que vous allez tous bien malgré cette saloperie de virus qui s'est invité dans nos vies et que l'on pourra se retrouver très vite.
Je fais partie des chanceuses qui vivent en maison avec une cour, ce qui ne m'oblige pas à sortir le chien à l'extérieur, mais je sais que beaucoup d'entre vous vivent en appartement.
Je ne travaille plus depuis une semaine à la demande de mon employeur ; j'attends d'être rappelée pour repartir au boulot.
J'espère que la vie n'est pas trop galère pour vous. 
Prenez tous soin de vous et soyez prudent.
Il faut garder espoir malgré que nous soyons tous morts de trouille : ce virus finira par être détruit.
Amicales pensées

----------


## doriant

Coucou patricia, merci pour ces lignes reconfortantes !! on s'attroupe sur "confinement" pour partager nos ressentis si tu veux viendre !! Le plein air frais et se mouvoir c vrai que ca manque !

ya qq objets en attente de diffusion mais bon on va attendre un peu que tt refonctionne. G pamal de cheques a encaisser, g fait la plupart des virement cf tableau mais je les presenterai donc qd la periode le permettra. Si jamais qq1 veut faire des dons d'argent à des assos sans avoir les coordonnées, jpe les fournir.

----------


## kukuss

Coucou,

C'est comment à l'intérieur du porte document bleu ?

----------


## doriant

3compartiments larges + 1zip, et sur chaque bord a mes doigts, un emplacement pr 6cartes et une separation a la paroi pr glisser encore des docS.

----------


## kukuss

Coucou,

Pour le moment ma commande est :

un presse purée,
un sac isotherme,
1 support pour tablette,
1 thermomètre digital,
1 pince cheveux rose,
lot oiseaux nid plume blanche,
1 chien,
1 tunnel chat couleur ciel.

Bien sur on attend les autres articles et aussi que ce fichu virus disparaisse de cette planète.

Bonne journée.

----------


## LANCASTER

Bon courage à toutes et tous. Nous vaincrons ce maudit virus.

Pièce jointe 437230

----------


## kukuss

Bonjour,

Bientôt la fin du confinement, peut-être ce serait bien de commencer nos réservations ?

----------


## aurore27

Encore faudrait-il parvenir à remettre des choses sur le site dans notre rubrique.....

----------


## kukuss

Mais il me semblait que doriant avait quelques articles a mettre en vente juste avant le confinement ?

----------


## bouletosse

Et la boutique est déjà bien garnie  ::

----------


## kukuss

Coucou,

Je rajoute ceci a ma commande :

----------


## doriant

Coucou  !! biensur kukuss, je mettrai les objets de patricia ce dimanche, et vais reprendre les envois à partir du 11, en esperant que ce sera moins la queue pour deposer.

----------


## Patricia45

Pas de soucis, d'autres colis sont en préparation à destination de Doriant pour alimenter la boutique  :Embarrassment: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je te réserve déjà ces 2 objets Doriant pour un total de 6 €, en attendant de revenir ajouter d'autres articles.

----------


## kukuss

Alors vivement dimanche pour voir tous les nouveaux articles.

----------


## doriant

voici les nouveautés :


mémo magnet au choix 350


boite rangement 150. 2ex


le carnet 10x14,5cm env +stylo 5


porte bougie métal doré dispo, 14cm ht 4


miroir led +piles, 28cm ht accrochable ou posable, 9


boite a sandwich, 25cm x 6,3cm env, 320


support egouttoir pr evier standart (45,7cm, pvc) 3


moulin manuel ht env 20cm, plastique, 4. 2ex


pochette pvc chats 19x14cm, 350, 2ex


@ patricia resa notée  :Smile: 

@ Kukuss pour ta resa actuelle il me manque qq precisions : quel prix tu donnes pr le chien, et de quelle pince cheveux rose il s'agit, si tu pe me mettre la foto ? Est-ce que tu es tjrs interessée ^par la peluche chien reversible rose a 9, et le ventilateur pc usb que g retrouvé, pr 4 ?

@ dogeorge et aurore27 : g tjrs vos resa de la tirelire chouette, et des mugs panda et girafe, reportées ds le tableau à mai du coup. Si vous changez d'avis dites-moi.

pr les cdes à venir faudra verifier que vos relais habituels fassent bien tjrs relai, car compte tenu des circonstances ils vont ptetre limiter l'affluence.

----------


## nabrass12

Bonjour, je souhaiterais savoir si vous avez toujours les articles suivants : 

- Boîte de 12 boules quiès (A) - 2,00 E
- Pansements (D) - 2,80 E
- Pochette 4 feutres permanents (A) - 2,50 E
- Clochette (B) - 3 E
- Pince à épiler oblique - 2,20 E

Si oui, pourriez-vous me donner le montant avec les fdp svp ?

----------


## dogeorge

Oui je maintient Myriam et rajoute moi le porte. Bougie. Bouddha. Noir
Possible pour toi d'envoyer en Belgique ? Directement ?

----------


## kukuss

Bonjour,

c'est cette pince a cheveux la rose :
Pour le chien 4 euros c'est bon ?
La peluche chien réversible, tu me l'a déjà envoyé.
Pour le ventilateur ok mais pour la prochaine commande.
Merci doriant.

----------


## Patricia45

Ce n'est pas un moulin à poivre Myriam, tu peux concasser des fruits secs, hâcher des herbes fraîches, etc...

----------


## doriant

ayé g modifié  :Smile:  Oui dogeorge pas de souci, sous 500gr colissimo ca ferait 1255. Nabrass oui, si g bien mis à jour tt ce qui figure en page est dispo(sauf si precisé rupture), je te prepare ca ds l'aprem, g en mémoire adresse poste mais eske tu voudrais en relai ? Kukuss d'acc le ventilo pr la prochaine cde, du coup celle ci jpe la preparer c ok ? Vous me direz pr qui vs souhaitez reverser ?

----------


## kukuss

Pour moi c 'est ok. 
Dit moi combien avec les fdp stp.
et c 'est pour Actions Animal.
MERCI.

----------


## doriant

kukuss : 880gr 31€70 + 6€50
nabrass : 420gr 12€50 + 6€35 pste ou 5€50 mondial relai. Achat à  reverser pour qui ?

----------


## nabrass12

Bonsoir, je préfère l'envoi à domicile car je ne sais pas si mon relais va rouvrir bientôt.
Pour asso "Une Seconde Vie" svp.

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Coucou Myriam,

Je te réserve le bloc pour les courses (le premier)
et la trousse avec les minets .
Peux tu me les réserver je vais regarder si il y a autre chose qui me plait.

Merci à toi et amitiés à tous.

----------


## kukuss

Coucou doriant,

Je rajoute un distributeur vert sachet ramasse crotte + 2rouleaux x20sacs, 3€ pour ma commande actuelle. OK ?
Donc 38.20 euros + 3 euros = 41.20 euros. 
Le montant fdp va changer ?

----------


## doriant

Non ca passe nickel  :Smile:

----------


## dogeorge

Merci Myriam
Donnes moi le montant total et je te MP l'adresse d'envoie
Ça sera à reverser à Félin pour l'autre

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

Il me tarde de récupérer ma dernière commande, bien que le magasin relay soit ouvert on ne peut pas récupérer les colis.

----------


## nabrass12

Merci. Quelle est l'adresse pour le paiement paypal svp ?

----------


## Patricia45

En plus du plantoir et du sécateur (6), merci de me rajouter la boite à café (5)


Si toujours dispo, rajoutes moi la boite à sucre à 7 STP


Et aussi ce porte clé à 1,50 


et celui-là à 0,30


et je termine pour cette fois avec ce carnet de notes chat (F) à 3


soit un total de 22,80 + les frais de port au profit de Félin pour l'autre.

Doriant, donnes moi le total avec les FDP pour que je t'envoie le règlement mais je te dirai pour l'envoi car je ne sais pas quand la Poste va rouvrir chez moi.
Merci à toi

----------


## doriant

coucou nabrass, l'adress paypal c adoriant1@gmail.com. Je posterai les colis en début de semaine, en esperant qu'il y ait plus de personnel qui aura repris pr absorber la file d'attente, dogeorge je te confirmerai alors precisement pr l'envoi belgique (est-ce que tu voudras y joindre un petit mot ?)
Patricia super, ca va faire un peu de place loool. Va falloir que je me separe d'anciens objets sur la boutique qui ne plaisent pas, ca va etre un beau chantier à trier lool mais c ultra necessaire, je n'en peux plus de voir ts ces cartons.

----------


## dogeorge

oui MYRIAM je mettrais un p'tit mot
merci

----------


## nabrass12

[QUOTE=doriant;3278257]coucou nabrass, l'adress paypal c adoriant1@gmail.com. 

Paiement effectué !

----------


## kukuss

Coucou,

Peut-tu me donner les dimensions de cette boite : 20x16 (c'est largeur, longueur, profondeur ?).
Merci.



Et je te prend aussi l'égouttoir :

----------


## doriant

Je poste les colis demain  :Smile:  dogeorge si tu veux me marquer ton message en mp, je le ferai avant d'y aller; kukuss c bon pour ton relai ?
la boite brico fait peur ((mais non, fait peu))pres 20x16 et 2cm en prof rangement, 7 compartiments  :Smile:

----------


## kukuss

Coucou,

Oui mon point relais est ouvert.

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Bonjour Myriam,

Peux tu me dire si ces gamelles ont des petits feutres dessous pour les empêcher de glisser.
Merci.

----------


## doriant

@ oiseau je regarde ca ce soir en mm tps que je prepare les rajouts de kukuss et la cde de patricia  :Smile:  de mémoire il me semble que ya des ptits ronds mais te dis ca.

Bon g une mauvaise nouvelle, gt tte contente de pas voir de queue devant la poste, forcément elle est fermée jusqu'à lundi, je ne m'y attendais pas car j'avais retiré un courrier ya qq temps donc leur fermeture est récente. Je vous aurais bien proposé l'idée des relais mais vu les ralentissements ca ne serait pas la solution, jespere que vos besoins ne sont pas urgents.

Maison de Cannel tu as pu recuperer ton colis c bon ?

----------


## Patricia45

Perso, pas d'urgence pour moi DORIANT.Tu me donneras le montant des FDP.

----------


## kukuss

Pour moi aussi c'est pas urgent.

----------


## doriant

ah cool alors  :Smile: 

@ patricia on va etre sous 1kg, 22€80 +7€95 30€75. compte tenu des retards colis courrier, v faire le versement a l'avance si tu es d'accord, en joignant celui de dogeorge, car g vu le sos pr les soins urgents.

@ Oiseau c pas anti derapant dessous, ya un rond noir mais c du plastique lisse, pr pas que ca glisse faudrait installer sur un tapis ou ds un plateau peut-etre.

kukuss je te dis le poids rapidement. Est-ce que tu resa la boite brico du coup ?

----------


## kukuss

Coucou,

Oui je la prend. Merci.

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Myriam, je te prends aussi le chat chauffant.
Donc : 
le bloc courses
la trousse minet 
la gamelle bleue 
le minet chauffant.

Par contre, il faut que je me renseigne pour la réception des colis car tout n'est pas encore ouvert, mais je ne suis pas pressée.
J'avais vu un S O S d'une association pour des chats , donc ce sera pour eux , mais je ne me rappelle plus le nom de cette assoc.
Merci à toi.
Liliane.

----------


## Patricia45

Tu peux faire le versement DORIANT, je t'envoie le règlement rapidement.

----------


## dogeorge

Myriam envoie moi le montant Fdp pour la Belgique compris. Je t'envoie le. Chèque fin de semaine

----------


## doriant

Oiseau j'en vois 2 en ce moment, sauvetage des animaux76 pr la recuperation de ts les trappés et félin pr l'autre pr les soins de la minette.
Après ya qq temps yavait edc phoceenne qui lancait un appel pr materiel et food therapeutique, et gali de challenge pr constitution de stocks patées mais qui n'a pas repondu a mon mp ni au coucou sur son topic pr etre beneficiaire boutique.

patricia c fait  :Smile: 



dogeorge le tarif que je t'ai indiqué 1255 (+cde 2055) c ce que g trouvé sur le net mais je peux malheureusement pas te confirmer car ma poste est fermée jusqu'a lundi. C un ptit colis sous 500gr mais si le bordereau est plus grand que la face faudra un carton plus grd et je parie pas qu'on depasse pas la tranche, donc ca m'embete de faire une transaction sans savoir si le prix sera pas a revoir.

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Oui, c'est pour la minette qui a un oeil crevé , c'est Lilou qui s'en occupe je crois.
Dis moi le total.

Merci.

----------


## doriant

oiseau le colis est sous 500gr, donc 12€20 + 6€50 MR 18€70. Kukuss donc colis sou 1kg, 34€70 + 7€50 42€20, si tu n'es pas pressée je le deposerai en mm tps que les autres, sinon si tu preferes on peut reunir avec les 2autres resa, ca devrait te faire economiser au moins 6€ d'envoi.

Si qq1 recherche un livre neuf quelconque, c tjrs d'actualité, ya une forte chance qu'on l'ait et 33% de son prix st reversés. C valable notamment pr les livres de jeux enigmes/revision qui cette année doivent etre très utiles.

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Merci Myriam, je te poste ça ce soir.

----------


## kukuss

OK pour moi. On met tout ensemble.

----------


## Patricia45

Un grand merci à Kukuss pour Actions Animal et à Oiseau Blanc pour Félin pour l'Autre que je soutiens aussi.
C'est super pour ces 2 associations. :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

DORINT, mon règlement a été posté.
J'avais oublié de te prévenir.

----------


## lydie2ckc

bonjour Doriant
peux-tu me réserver les boucles d'oreilles B et D

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Courrier posté  ::

----------


## lydie2ckc

> bonjour Doriant
> peux-tu me réserver les boucles d'oreilles B et D


pour compléter ma commande :
- carte "pour toi" disney
- porte savon en verre
- gamelle chien chat grise en plastique
- thermomètre accroche-clé
- tapis caoutchouc : modèle B et E

et voilà !!!

peux-tu me faire un récap avec les frais de port en mondial relay ?

bon dimanche !!!

----------


## doriant

@lydie je te prepare ca, cde 3870, faudra je recup un carton demain au boulot pr te confirmer fdp.

g aussi une ptite cde de girafe a preparer, donc demain si tt va bien, je poste : patricia, dogeorge, nabrass, oiseau blanc, et mardi en relais lydie, kukuss et girafe. j'espere oublier personne  :Smile:

----------


## kukuss

Coucou,

Règlement fait.

Bonne journée.

----------


## doriant

je m'attele aux mises a jour et a ton veersement kukuss. Lydie g trouvé un carton, donc ca fait 750fdp +3870 4620. Confirme-moi que ton relai fonctionne sinon m'indiquer un autre. Pr qui voudras tu verser  ou répartir tes achats ?

mise à jour :
reessaierai demain.


qq ajouts :

 AB 4sets 380, C l'unité 120

 coussin ou dessus de siege diam 30cm, 4

 éphéméride comique 2. 2ex.

 câle porte 6

 set couture au choix 150

 eponges peinture 130

 6sticks poisson ou poulet, exp 03.21, 250. 3ex chaque

la figurine de collection chat "un oriental pressé" ou les chiens ht 7cm 4.

----------


## lydie2ckc

Hello Doriant
mon relais est ouvert : "un temps pour soi" à Socx
pour le versement, tu peux faire 50/50 pour "pattounes sans toit" et "vadrouille"
bonne journée !!!

----------


## kukuss

Coucou,

Je te prend la figurine chien. Merci.

----------


## kukuss

Bonjour,

Bien reçu mon colis. Merci doriant.  ::

----------


## nabrass12

Colis bien reçu, très satisfaite, merci !

----------


## Patricia45

Même chose pour moi DORIANT, merci à toi.

----------


## kukuss

Coucou,

Est-ce que tu as encore ce produit :

----------


## White Rabbit

Un grand merci à Girafe pour son don! L'association l'a bien reçu. 
Merci également à Doriant pour cette boutique.

----------


## doriant

Merci white rabbit pr etre passée confirmer !!

@kukuss oui j'en avais deux, le premier t'a plu visiblement  :Smile:  je te le resa.

G fait les mises a jour;  si ca vous ennuie pas pr les prochaines expeditions vais faire comme cette fois ci, tt regrouper parce que faut faire la queue assez longtemps et je risque d'avoir peu de tps ces prochaines semaines.

----------


## kukuss

OK. Merci pour la résa. Et oui moi ça me dérange pas pour attendre.

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Mon colis est bien arrivé, tout est parfait.
Merci. ::

----------


## bouletosse

Je réserve :


env9,5ht x12cm, 5€. 

- - - Mise à jour - - -



Pochette retouche maquillage l'oreal neuve, 8,5x15,5cm, 13€ d'occas sur priceminister, 7€

----------


## bouletosse

bougie squelette : led, ht 14cm, 5€20

 :: *Merci de me donner le total avec fdp*

----------


## Patricia45

Je te réserve la boite à thé pour une prochaine commande : 5 


lot de jouets chats couleur vert : 4


Tapis évier microfibre couleur bleu : 4,50 


Epingles à châle : 2,50 

----------


## Nounoune

Bonjour doriant,

A mon tour pour une ptite commande   :: :

- 1 paquet de serviettes lama



-  1 cuillÃ¨re chat


- le livre peindre les chats


- le livre dessiner les bd



- 2 paquets d'enveloppe : 1 de chaque taille



- 1 lot Ã©pingles de suretÃ©



- 1 Ã©ventail blanc


- 1 lot de scotch 


1 papillon (A)



Ce sera par la Poste STP, comme d'hab.

(Je regarderai les assos dans les besoins en ce moment et je te dirai pour qui c'est)

Merci ! 

Et point important : ce n'est pas urgent  ::

----------


## doriant

coucou  :Smile:  oki nounoune je te fais ca en debut de semaine alors. Pr les enveloppes ya 3formats car g rajoutÃ© les grdes pq 10, c les 2premiers que tu veux (pq 25 et 50 ?)

v noter les resa ds la soirÃ©e. ds les beneficiaires, peut-etre que les achats vont pouvoir se cumuler pr etre gage coeur pr un chien de lenuta, faut je mail pr voir ca et vous dirai si c possible.

Sinon si cde passÃ©e pr le sos de arche de vera, fdp rÃ©duits de moitiÃ©.
Tjrs possibilitÃ© de cder des livres neufs !


@bouletosse colis 708gr, 6Â50 MR +17Â20 23Â70. avec la poste 7Â20 24Â40. Qui choisis-tu ?

----------


## Nounoune

> coucou  oki nounoune je te fais ca en debut de semaine alors. Pr les enveloppes ya 3formats car g rajoutÃ© les grdes pq 10, c les 2premiers que tu veux (pq 25 et 50 ?)


oui pardon, je n'avais pas vu le 3Ã¨me modÃ¨le. C'est bien un lot de 25 et un de 50 pour moi

----------


## Patricia45

J'ai finalisÃ© ma commande Doriant.
Merci de me dire avec les FDP STP quand tu auras un moment car il n'y a pas d'urgence.

----------


## cbb44

> Parmi nos achats Ã  zom et moi ya eu des choses comme ca :
> ...
> Donc ya un peu plus de 30% du prix  que je peux reverser Ã  l'asso de votre choix, si vous voulez qqchose sur un theme je chercherai.


bonjour, combien pour le dictionnaire du tatouage ?

il n'est pas en premiÃ¨re page donc je ne sais pas s'il est encore dispo

----------


## bouletosse

*

PayPal fait, 
La.poste stp

Merci
*

----------


## doriant

ouaw tt ca tt ca !! je commence a preparer vos cdes ce soir  :Smile: 

@cbb44 le livre est detaillÃ© lÃ  https://livre.fnac.com/a12574861/TTTISM-Tattoos, 528p 49€, trÃ¨s complet, on a un autre joli du genre que je rechercherai demain pour te montrer. 49€ ca ferait peu pres 16€ reversÃ©s.

----------


## cbb44

donc c'est au prix de la fnac ?

----------


## doriant

C pas des livres d'occas bradÃ©s par particulier. Le prix du livre neuf est reglementÃ© et fixÃ© par l'Ã©diteur, si vous me commandez ce sera le meme prix que fnac auchan amazon etc etc qu'on distribue, sauf qu'en tant qu'employÃ©e g une remise de 30%, c elle qui est reversÃ©e (le reste je me rembourse, je joins une photocopie de la facture). Autrement dit vous ne gagnez pas d'argent a cder ici plutot qu'ailleurs, seulement au meme prix 30% de votre dÃ©pense aide une asso.

----------


## doriant

petit rappel, pr aider arche je prends moitiÃ© fdp si cde est passÃ©e pr son sos.

@ nounoune donc recap : 1 serviette lamas 2Â50, 1cuill chat 2Â, peindre les chats +dessiner BD 9Â20, 2pq env 5Â, 1epingle sÃ»retÃ© 1Â50, 1eventail blanc 3Â10, 1scotch noel 2Â50, 1papillon A 3Â >>> total 28Â80, colis 1,8kg 7Â50 soit 36Â30. Est-ce que tu as choisi pr qui ?
@ patricia cde 16Â, colis sous 750gr 7Â25 soit 23Â25. Tu me diras quand je peux le poster et pr reverser a qui ?
@ aurore besoin confirmation cf mp.

----------


## Lady92

Bonjour à tous,

J'espère que tout le monde va bien.

Je passe dire un grand merci à tous et tout particulièrement à Myriam et Lydie2ckc  de la part de l'asso Pattounes sans toi(t) pour le virement de 19,30 Eur reçu courant Mai. Ce don était plus que le bienvenu, merciiiiii  ::

----------


## doriant

coucou lady !! contente de te voir  :Smile:  l'asso pattounes galere aussi en ce moment ?!

----------


## cbb44

> C pas des livres d'occas bradés par particulier. Le prix du livre neuf est reglementé et fixé par l'éditeur, si vous me commandez ce sera le meme prix que fnac auchan amazon etc etc qu'on distribue, sauf qu'en tant qu'employée g une remise de 30%, c elle qui est reversée (le reste je me rembourse, je joins une photocopie de la facture). Autrement dit vous ne gagnez pas d'argent a cder ici plutot qu'ailleurs, seulement au meme prix 30% de votre dépense aide une asso.


d'accord, c'est plus clair, du coup tu peux commander ce que tu veux avec remise ?
pour le livre c'est un peu trop cher pour moi mais pour le reste c'est bon à savoir (j'avoue ne pas avoir lu les 90 pages  :: )

----------


## doriant

oui  :Smile:  on a bcp bcp d'editeurs, et ca peut etre interessant pr les nouveautés que l'on obtient rapidement. Par contre les guides "relay" des librairies de gares par ex, ca non c reservé. Les beaux livres oui ou gros romans sont malheureusement chers, après pr tt ce qui est poche, petit scolaire ca reste tres abordable. fin voilà pr les infos pr cder, isbn ou prix c mis sur le site fnac.

----------


## Lady92

Contente aussi de passer faire un coucou, et j'espère bien pouvoir revenir prochainement car ca me manque Rescue*

oui, c'est la galère pour l'asso en ce moment :-(
beaucoup de prise en charge, adoptions bloquées pendant le confinement, idem pour les brocantes, évènements et les opérations croquettes qui n'ont pu avoir lieu et du coup plombe les finances de l'asso + les problèmes habituels de manque de FA...

Prenez bien soin de vous  ::

----------


## bouletosse

Bien reçu mon colis  :: 

Merciiiiii  ::

----------


## Patricia45

Je t'envoie le règlement rapidement Myriam.
Tu postes quand ça t'arrange et ce sera pour Actions Animal.

----------


## cbb44

> oui  on a bcp bcp d'editeurs, et ca peut etre interessant pr les nouveautés que l'on obtient rapidement. Par contre les guides "relay" des librairies de gares par ex, ca non c reservé. Les beaux livres oui ou gros romans sont malheureusement chers, après pr tt ce qui est poche, petit scolaire ca reste tres abordable. fin voilà pr les infos pr cder, isbn ou prix c mis sur le site fnac.


ça ne fonctionne que sur le rayon livres ou sur d'autres produits ? (article de sport)
je sais je suis chiante  ::

----------


## doriant

livres et coffrets (derivés styles tasses, peluches). J'imagine que les autres secteurs font aussi des reduc ds leur boite mais leurs employés st po là  :Frown:

----------


## cbb44

> livres et coffrets (derivés styles tasses, peluches). J'imagine que les autres secteurs font aussi des reduc ds leur boite mais leurs employés st po là


merci  ::

----------


## cbb44

je prend sur la première page

thermomètre digital 520

jouet chat spé pr les dents au fond 3

lot de 3souris 2

par lettre suivie si possible

----------


## doriant

dacc cbb, je les mets de coté en attendant finalisation ou je peux preparer le colis ?

----------


## cbb44

tu peux préparer, dis moi juste combien je te dois et comment payer

----------


## kukuss

Bonsoir,

Ma commande :
Calculette mauve : 3 euros.
Figurine chien : 4 euros.
Coussin clin d'oeil diamètre 30 cm : 4 euros.
Boite 3 litres : 4 euros.
Support ordinateur : 4 euros.

Pour le moment.

Bonne soirée.

----------


## doriant

4 kukuss, jel'ai noté ds le tableau en resa. Je vous prepare ca ce soir. Pr envoi par lettre a la poste cbb faut pas que l'enveloppe fasse plus de 3cm epaisseur, pr du mou ca peut passer mais si besoin je peux retirer le carton d'emballage ?

----------


## cbb44

> 4€ kukuss, jel'ai noté ds le tableau en resa. Je vous prepare ca ce soir. Pr envoi par lettre a la poste cbb faut pas que l'enveloppe fasse plus de 3cm epaisseur, pr du mou ca peut passer mais si besoin je peux retirer le carton d'emballage ?


oui pas de problème

----------


## Nounoune

*Coucou doriant

**Je te réserve STP : 

- la trousse marque airness bleue A - 3
- la boite 30 crayons couleurs qualité premium, 530. 

**A tout hasard, peux-tu avoir des carnets de croquis (en A3 et A5) ?
**




*

----------


## doriant

@kukuss : pr l'instant cde 19, colis 1kg 650 pr situer.
@cbb44 : cde 1020, enveloppe sous 100gr 239, total 1259. pr regler soit paypal soit par cheque, on se mp pr les coordonnées.

Vos cdes seront a reverser pr qui svp ?
@patricia45 je pense t'envoyer le colis en mm tps que l'envoi pr cbb du coup  :Smile:  si je peux regrouper ca m'arrange car c tjrs la queue dehors a la poste.

@ nounoune : je vais regarder ca  :Smile:  pr le a5 je pense trouver plus facilement.

----------


## kukuss

Coucou,

Je rajoute l'autre coussin diamètre 30cm avec sourire 4 euros.

+
lot simpsons bart et lisa 3

mp envoyé.

----------


## doriant

::  je v faire les mises a jour. donc resa 23 je note. 26 ::

----------


## Patricia45

Coucou DORIANT,Tu n'auras bientôt plus rien dans la boutique à ce rythme là et c'est super pour les associations.Je t'ai déjà préparé un colis d'articles à mettre en vente sur la boutique et suis en train d'en finaliser un deuxième mais la Poste n'a toujours pas rouvert normalement et je ne sais pas encore quand je pourrai te les poster.Je vais me renseigner et te tiens au courant.

----------


## Patricia45

Je te réserve : - 1 Ecuelle anti-dérapante, diamètre 12 cm : 3  - le lot de 3 souris à 1,80 - petit vers bleu et violet à 1,50 x 2 = 3 - boite 3 litres à 4- pochette pour mobile Samsung (B) : 4                                                                                                                                                                                                 - 2 plaids (bleu et rose) : les 2 premiers avant le rouge : 10 [url]http://www.rescue-forum.com/fichiers/bazar-rescue-170/boutique-generale-pour-aider-combat-votre-choix-actifs-presents-sur-rescue-img_3137.jpg-399238d1528069710

----------


## doriant

Coucou patricia !! merci !! c super gentil d'apporter des nouveautés sur la boutique !! J'avoue que je suis contente là de voir des objets de longue date partir, je n'y croyais plus et il en reste tellement (c pa compliqué g plus de 700fotos et ya plusieurs ex et objets par foto donc ca fait du volume) g aussi qq surprises de mon coté à rajouter et un colis de lydie qui doit arriver, je pense qu'on va pouvoir tt répartir pr les prochains mois en esperant que cette dynamique se poursuive  :Smile:  Merci encore pour ton aide précieuse !!

----------


## kukuss

Coucou,

Cela fait 26 euros et pour les fdp ?
comme cela je te règle.

BIZZ.

Je rajoute 1 gekho ventouse 3.

Donc 29 euros.

----------


## doriant

quelle couleur le gekho ?

----------


## kukuss

Le vert stp merci.

----------


## doriant

@ kukuss on est ds la tranche 1à2kg soit 7€50 fdp +29, 36€50. Tu me dis qd je pe envoyer ?

----------


## Patricia45

Il te reste quoi comme couleur pour les plaids : 2 gris clair ? ou il y a d'autres couleurs ?

----------


## doriant

g tt sauf rouge et grios foncé, en 1 ex, et gris clair en 2ex  :Smile: 

gris, pas grios, pas génial de taper ek les gants  ::

----------


## Patricia45

Merci, j'en prends 2 : le bleu et le rose foncé que je rajoute à ma commande.

----------


## doriant

super patricia, je note, tu me dis qd terminé, je m'oqp des mises a jour ce soir  :Smile:

----------


## kukuss

Coucou,

Règlement fait.

----------


## fays

Merci à toutes les personnes qui aident mon association sauvetage des animaux 76 en fessant un achat. Periode très dur en ce moment. :-(

----------


## doriant

mouvements passés. Les pieces jointes ont buggé, pas la foi de recharger donc en attendant rectif je vs joins les captures ici :
 16€ patricia45 action animal et 16€ partiels kukuss pr vadrouille
 16€ restants kukuss pr l'echappée belle, 18€80 nounoune pr sauvetage76, 16€20 aurore27 pr arche de vera, 8€ dogeorge et 10€20 cbb44 pr félin pr l'autre.

G bien recu ton colis d'objets lydie  ::  je pense les presenter en juillet. Là g pris en foto qq objets theme animal (deco, jouets/gamelles) que je vous mettrai d'ici vendredi.

----------


## Patricia45

Je m'arrête là DORIANT pour ma commande.

----------


## doriant

oki patricia je m'en oqp ds ce weekend qui arrive  :Smile:

----------


## doriant

Desolée ca m'a pris un peu de tps de tt detailler. Voilà les ajouts, la plupart en bois, très legers : 


suspension métal. *A:* lg 10cm ht4cm 4  *B:*14cm ht7cm 6* C reservé* 20cm ht 9cm 9

 
*A:* ht37cm 5 *BC:* ht env 20cm 4 *D:*ht20cm 5 2ex.  *E:* ht21cm 3 2ex.  
*F:* fait pr etre calé sur rebord etagere, ht pattes-dos 10cm. 4


*A:* suspension 14cm 650.  *B:* ht 10,5cm, l'unité 3    *C:*ht 30cm 5 5ex.
*D:* 21xht 15cm 7 3ex  * EF:* ht env10cm 4. 3tigrés 2points  *G:*lg 12cm 350 2ex


*A:* *reservé* carillon métal4 *BCDE:* ht6x10cm 450


*A:*ht25cm 550 2ex    *BC:*ht20cm 450. 3et1ex *D reservé*


*A:* ht 12cm 3   *BCD:* ht env20cm 5   *E:* env15cm 4 
*F:* ht27cm 7   *G:* lg 20x ht9,5cm 550


*A:* au choix, lg env19cm, 4   * B:* articulé, ht 8,5cm, au choix 4
*C:* lg 10cm  3    *D:* le lot 5


*A:*ht 13cm 7  * B:*ht 15,5cm  7   *C:* ht13cm, rose ou gris ou gris/bleuté 8. 2ex,2ex et 1.
*D:* le lot de 2 4 ou les 3 avec le petit 7.   *E:*ht 8cm 7. 2ex


*A:*ht 26cm 6   *B:*ht 14,5cm 2ex 6.   *C:*ht 16,5 3ex. 5   *D:*ht 13cm 5

 *reservés* plateau pvc 30cm 3. 2ex

 lot de petits carnets 6x8,5cm 3. 2lots

 gamelle au choix, diam env 10cm, 450. 2ex antiglouton

 env 34cm long, bruit chiffonnage dedans, au choix 5


*AB reservé:* 3    *C:* 4 2ex     *DE:* 4

----------


## Nounoune

Bonjour doriant,

Je finalise ma commande (avec mes excuses pour en avoir fait 2 en si peu de temps et te rajouter du boulot  :: ) :

en plus de la trousse bleue 3 et des crayons de couleur 5,3 , je rajoute :
- 2 pots à crayons (1 gris et 1 noir) - 2x3
- 1 gomme Hello Kitty (1er modèle que tu retrouves) : 0,9 
- la coccinelle en métal modèle C à 9  :: 

soit 24,2  si je ne me suis pas trompée.

Tu peux envoyer par MR si plus simple pour toi (monsieur est d'accord pour aller chercher le colis  :: ). 
Et je te tiens au jus pour le bénéficiaire.

Merci  :Smile:

----------


## doriant

@ nounoune colis sous 1kg, 7€95 poste soit total 32€15.
@ patricia45 : je n'ai que 2petits vers violet après en avoir donné sans bien mettre à jour les couleurs, eske tu maintiens les 2 ? le colis fait 1,08kg, soit 8€95 fdp total 34€75, si ca t'interesse vu la marge poids qu'il reste je peux regrouper avec un prochain envoi.

je rajoute ce sac en toile longueur 42cm x30, petite pochette interieure, 9€, 2ex.

----------


## kukuss

Coucou,

Je te prend le carillon métal 4 euros et le plateau PVC 3 euros.

----------


## Patricia45

Je prends bien les 2 vers violets et tu peux me rajouter - le chat D à 3,50 - le plateau chats : 3 (s'il tient dans le carton)

----------


## doriant

d'acc  ::  plateau chat epuisé  :Smile:

----------


## lydie2ckc

Hello Doriant

je vais prendre :
- les 2 jouets cordes à 3
- le puzzle chat à 6
- le dernier tapis caoutchouc à 7 (ma chienne les a tous bouffés)
- 2 sets de table C à 1.2


voilà, ça sera pour pattounes sans toit

----------


## Patricia45

Règlement posté ce matin.    A partager entre ACTIONS-ANIMAL et FELIN POUR L'AUTRE STP    Merci à toi

----------


## Patricia45

Colis bien reçu Doriant.
Du coup, je te réserve les chats en bois A, B et C parce que j'adore le chat D que je t'ai acheté. Trop mignon.
Ma prochaine commande n'est pas pour tout de suite, mais je veux bien que tu me les mettes de côté.
Merci.

----------


## doriant

D'acc c resa  :Smile:

----------


## kukuss

Bonsoir,

J'ai bien reçu mon colis. Tout est parfait comme d'habitude. MERCI.



Par contre, je viens de m apercevoir qu'il me manque le gekho ventouse vert.

----------


## doriant

Oui je n'ai plus le vert, je t'ai fait un remboursement paypal.

----------


## kukuss

Coucou,

Fallait pas, j'aurais commandé autre chose à la place. Pas grave. Bonne journée.

----------


## lydie2ckc

hello, j'ai une mini commande "express"  : il faudrait que je le reçoive au plus tard pour le 13 juillet  (pour le coup je pense que ça doit passer dans une enveloppe par la poste)



je prends le collier de gauche + le bracelet coeurs à 1.30

ce sera pour pattounes sans toit

----------


## doriant

@lydie 630 +239 en envoi suivi, postable demain  :Smile: 

@patricia45 eske action animal a changé ses coordonnées bancaires ? ca fait 2x que je fais le virement, en mm temps que les autres (cf capture) et il n'apparait pas ds les mouvements passés comme si ca ne le prenait pas ?!

----------


## lydie2ckc

paypal envoyé !!!

----------


## kukuss

Coucou,

Tu as de nouveaux objets a mettre sur la boutique doriant ?

----------


## doriant

Oui je vais en mettre peut-etre en fin de semaine  :Smile: 

V aussi faire un grand tri bientot, sil ya des objets qui vs plaisent pr achat bientot ou les prochains mois, dites-moi, sinon ils risquent de n'etre plus dispo.

----------


## lydie2ckc

ne jette pas :

je prendrai tout ce qu'il reste la prochaine fois


garde-moi aussi les carrés d'herbe ABEF + les 2 D
la panière 37 cm
1 tapis douillet 100x70 le gris

----------


## Patricia45

Dans les objets que je dois envoyer à Doriant, il y a des t-shirts neufs sans manches couleur noire, rose, marron et bleu avec des dessins différents.Avant de les envoyer à Doriant qui ne sait plus où entreposer les objets vu le stock important qu'il y a chez elle, je souhaiterais savoir si vous êtes intéressées.

----------


## kukuss

Coucou Patricia mais sans manche je n'aime pas.
Désolée.

----------


## Patricia45

Je vais te faire la liste de ce que je souhaite acheter dès que possible.Tu peux déjà me réserver, en + des 3 chats en bois,  2 gamelles antidérapantes (une à 3  et une à 5 , la pochette bleue avec fermeture à 5,20 , le lot de 3 souris à 2  et le lot de dessous de verre à 9 .Pour la suite, je te redis très vite.

----------


## kukuss

Coucou doriant, 
Combien fait-il en fdp ? 
et est-ce que tu as une gamelle en céramique diamètre 10 à peu près ?



Je te prend le A et le C.

----------


## lydie2ckc

hello
j'ai complété mes résa dans mon précédent message

je voulais savoir si tu pouvais avoir le livre

----------


## doriant

coucou les filles, je note vos resa, mais ayant une entorse tte fraiche, je vais rien pouvoir preparer pdt qq jours.

Lydie, un collegue me confirme qu'on a bien ce livre, 19€95 soit 7€ peu près reversables. Kukuss en ceramique non je vais pas avoir, elles sont en pvc ou inox, après en ceramique c des bols que g, avec les dessins animaux. le porte epices il me semble qu'il est assez lourd, au moins 1kg, si tu veux je peux te le mettre en resa, et l'envoyer groupé avec une autre commande, car en relai pr lres premiers kilos en tranches tarifs, ca fait pas bcp de surcout ?

----------


## kukuss

Coucou doriant,

Repose toi et fais nous signe quand tu iras mieux. Bonne journée.

----------


## lydie2ckc

du coup, je prends le livre aussi
prends ton temps, y a rien d'urgent

----------


## doriant

Coucou  :Smile:  je suis arretee une 2° semaine. C pas etonnant parait, je sais pas pkoi il m'avait mis que 6j, g pourtant pa le costume de catwoman. Donc la semaine prochaine si tt va bien je te recup le livre lydie.

La section fringues/chaussures : si qq1 est interessé par quoique ce soit, proposez un prix/resa, sinon je donne à collecte, ca sera plus utile que ds les cartons  :Smile:

----------


## bouletosse

3paires filles 27/30 

Tu peux me les mettre de côté stp.

Merkiii

----------


## doriant

super !!

----------


## LANCASTER

Bonjour Doriant,

Je recherche une statuette de scarabée, aurais tu cela?


Merci beaucoup ::

----------


## doriant

coucou. Non, desolée g pas ca.

----------


## LANCASTER

Tant pis pour moi. Bonne fin de journée

----------


## bouletosse

> 3paires filles 27/30 
> 
> Tu peux me les mettre de côté stp.
> 
> Merkiii


Une brosse adhesive vetements +3rouleaux 20feuilles,2€30

----------


## bouletosse

*
Une de chaque stp : carte postale 12,2x17,5cm +enveloppe à choisir 1€ piece. 
Une de chaque stp :::::carte postale 15x15 + enveloppe à choisir 1€ pièce.*

----------


## doriant

je suis en train de trier et des choses vont partir pr des tombolas, des collectes et des assos. par ex la plupart des peluches, pour des chaton qui ont l'habitude de dodoter avec. Je ne chome pas !! Ds le meme temps j'envoie la cde de patricia, bouletosse qui m'en a finalisé une hier, lydie la tienne ds la semaine qui vient puisque mon etat va permettre la reprise. Kukuss tes objets restent en resa d'ici a ce que j'ajoute les futurs objets je crois ? ds la semaine aussi je vais les diffuser. Pr l'instant je termine le tri, c assez volumineux lool qu'on dirait pas.

----------


## Patricia45

MERCI pour ton courage et ton investissement au profit des associations Myriam.  ::  ::  :: 
Gérer cette boutique n'est pas une mince affaire et je pense que tout le monde en est bien conscient ici.

----------


## doriant

Merci beaucoup Patricia !! ca me touche bcp !! G bcp accumulé et c de ma faute, en plus cette année avec le covid on n'a pas été aidés. Peut-etre qu'a terme quand j'aurai fait bcp de vide, on essaiera ce systeme : 1 nouveau produit presenté pr 10achetés, ou mettons 3/5 nouveaux objets par mois, mais faudrait etre sur que ca parte !!

Nounoune je crois tu m'avais demandé si j'avais pas des carnets croquis a3 a5. g trouvé a5, je sais pas si encore besoin ?
 150

Pour ta derniere cde de 2450, as-tu arrêté ton choix pour la reverser ?



Là comme vous le savez ya eu un massacre au refuge de *djerba*, les loulous qui ont survecu et qui sont choqués manquent à présent de tout, ont besoin de soins, le terrain trouvé a besoin d'être clôturé, +faire tous les aménagements... >> aperçu du site. Aussi je voudrais mettre a contribution la boutique, les cdes passées pr eux seront reversées sur la cagnotte officielle qui ne progresse pas beaucoup je trouve alors qu'on est au coeur de l'urgence et qu'il ya bcp de partages. Le peu qui sera recolté sera une aide précieuse pour les mettre en securité et leur apporter ce dont ils ont besoin pour reprendre un cours de vie normal ; ces objets sont donc en vente spécialement pour eux :


set au choix 4. (le chat fait 21cm de long, 2ex)

 
répertoire Rébecca Dautremer, long 15,5cm, 6


l'ensemble, ht flamand 21cm, 12


horloge murale bois (AA non incluse) *A* 23x23  *B* 20x26  *C* 24x24   620


vide poche ou déco lg 9cm 350
l'ensemble de bougies (4parfumées rose, la grde 10cm cerise) 4

 
chat résine très realiste, ht 25cm, 12 RESERVE


métal diametre 39cm, 6 RESERVE

 
beau livre neuf 11 RESERVE



livre coloriage facon art therapie 5 RESERVE
livre chats d'instagram 320


trousse cosmetique 23x12cm 3


patère bois, tel que sur photo. *A*: ht19x20cm  *B*: ht21,5 x17,7cm 4. 2ex chaque.

 
dodo chat neuf, mes chats n'en ont pas voulu. très douillet, coussin amovible, dim intérieures 38x32 env, 100% polyester (queue oreilles pvc) 13

-----------------------------------

Une partie des objets offerts par patricia et lydia sera mise ds la semaine  :Smile:

----------


## Nounoune

> Nounoune je crois tu m'avais demandé si j'avais pas des carnets croquis a3 a5. g trouvé a5, je sais pas si encore besoin ?
>  1€50
> 
> Pour ta derniere cde de 24€50, as-tu arrêté ton choix pour la reverser ?


Bonjour doriant,

- oui STP, je veux bien toujours le carnet de croquis A5, si tu peux m'en mettre 1 de côté STP
- et pour ma dernière commande, pour fays 

Merci pour tout doriant !

----------


## kukuss

Coucou,

Je te prend le chat. Il ressemble trop à celui de ma soeur.

----------


## doriant

super kukuss !! oui il est très bien fait, les chats ne s'y trompent pas mais hésitent !! la boutique est particulierement longue a charger pr les mises a jour donc je v tenir un compteur ici :* 75 djerba*  :Smile:

----------


## Patricia45

Je te prends le livre copain de la nature : 11  et le plateau métal chat : 6  pour aider les loulous de Djerba.Je t'envoie le règlement demain en même temps que celui de ma dernière commande.Pour ces objets ci, il n'y a pas d'urgence pour l'envoi.MP envoyé

----------


## kukuss

Coucou,

Je rajoute :

livre coloriage facon art therapie 5.

+ LE M ET N.

----------


## fays

Un grand merci à bouletosse pour sa commande en faveur de mon association.  

Merci à toi doriant 😘

----------


## kukuss

Bonsoir,

et je rajoute une compresse C.



+ L'assiette A 3 euros.

----------


## kukuss

Bonsoir,

Ma commande est :

Carillon métal                             4 euros.
Plateau PVC                                3 euros.
Sticker ardoise A+C 4x2 =           8 euros.
Chat résine                               12 euros.
Livre coloriage                            5 euros.
Aimants chiens M et N 2x2 =       4 euros.
1 compresse                               2 euros.
Assiette A                                   3 euros.
TOTAL =                                   41 euros.

A verser pour le refuge Tunisien.
Je te fais le virement dans le courant de la semaine en attendant les fdp. Merci.

----------


## doriant

super kukuss !! je te prepare ca demain  :Smile: 

ca ns fait donc 75 djerba  :Smile:

----------


## fays

Merci aussi à nounou ne pour sa commande :-)

----------


## doriant

qq ajouts pour le mois qui vient :

- accessoires perso :

petit sac à dos léger quechua 41x27cm 6

- bijoux :

joli coffret parure chouettes 11. broche larg 4cm 4

 lot serre-tetes occasion 150

- jouets :

quizz années 70 500q 6. jeu de familles et combinaisons 4

- sdb :

A: fleur de douche 120 B: trousse 15x9x7 6
C: bandeau yeux ou sport, scratch, verso en éponge 2


serviette superman bain/plage 100% polyester 75x150cm, 5

----------


## kukuss

Coucou,

Tu peux me rajouter la serviette superman dans ma commande d'hier stp. Merci.

Et pour le mois prochain je te prend le quiz a 6 euros.

----------


## dogeorge

*Nobleza Couches Chien Couches Femelles de Formation de Chiot Femelle jetables Super Absorbant Wraps pour Animaux de Compagnie 12 Pack Taille 34-54 cm, 10-20 kg XL*

il en manque une

payée 15 euros, a vendre a 10

----------


## doriant

Coool !! Merci beaucoup dogeorge  ::

----------


## doriant

Kukuss  :Smile:  cde 46€, colis 2,2kg 8€50 fdp, (pas bcp de volume dispo pr la marge mais ajouts possibles) total 54€50. Je t'ai mis les aimants ds une petite pochette blanche sur le coté.

----------


## kukuss

Bonsoir,

Règlement fait.

----------


## lydie2ckc

Hello Myriam
tu peux me faire un récap de ce que je te dois ?

carrés d'herbe ABEF + les 2 D 
              ==> je ne sais pas si tu as vu que je prenais aussi les 2 carrés D (je les vois toujours en 1ère page)
+ la panière 37 cm
+ 1 tapis douillet 100x70 le gris
+ toutes les suspensions


et bien sûr, le bouquin cookéo

----------


## doriant

coucou Lydie. Effectivement j'avais pa vu pr les 2D.
Recap : 9suspensions restantes 18€, 6 carres d'herbe  16€, paniere 4€50, tapis douillet 10€, livre cookeo 19€95. total 68€45, je prends fdp, somme reversable 55€10. Pour qui je note ?

----------


## lydie2ckc

mets 30 euros pour "jderba" et le reste pour les "chats du potager"
je t'envoie le paypal ce soir

----------


## doriant

Ce soir je m'oqp des reversements. je cde ton livre aujourdui lydie, je te tiens au courant dès que je l'envoie. kukuss je te depose le colis demain.  2nouveaux objets au profit du refuge de djerba :


Vente spé Djerba : horloge verre ht 20cm x19,5 7


RESERVEVente spé djerba : chat assis ht 8cm x13. 8. Je l'avais acheté ds une boutique anglaise.

----------


## doriant

G mis les captures comme d'hab pr ceux qui veulent voir, notamment pr djerba.

Kukuss ton relai est indispo !! les 8 premiers de la liste plus exatement !! où je peux envoyer ? ou alors on attend si ca te fait trop loin qu'ils reouvrent ?

----------


## kukuss

mp envoyé doriant.

----------


## kukuss

Coucou,

Bien reçu ma commande. Merci pour tout.

----------


## doriant

@aurore bien recu ton paiement, je m'oqp de l'envoi ds la matinée et de tes versements aux 3assos ds la soiree  :Smile:

----------


## lydie2ckc

Bonjour Doriant,

pour ma prochaine commande, je réserve  le sticker ardoise C  (modèle chouette)

et le "maze ball domino" 

merci d'avance

----------


## doriant

super lydie !!

----------


## dogeorge

1 tube de dentifrice dent sensible   2 euros

boite de boule quies



2 euros

----------


## doriant

Merci beaucoup dogeorge pr ces ajouts !!

----------


## kukuss

Coucou,
Je te réserve le plateau B a 5 + le boulier a 3,50 + le coupe griffes a 3,60.

----------


## doriant

super kukuss, ce sera avec la cde du jeu quizz 6€ ?

----------


## kukuss

Tout a fait. Merci. On attend encore un peu pour finaliser ma commande.

----------


## Patricia45

je te réserve :

- le chat oriental pressé : 4 


- le puzzle chiens : 6 


- le bar à épices : 6,50 

----------


## doriant

hop super !! boutique mise a jour. 
si des fois c pas clair ds le tableau : la cde de 2510 en juillet pr aurore, a été reversée avec sa cde de 9, arrondi 36, pr aider 3urgences qui lui tenaient a coeur. Les objets proposés par dogeorge figurent ds sa section d'objets.

----------


## Patricia45

Doriant, j'ai un doute sur le prix de la boite à épices : c'est bien 6,50€ ?

----------


## doriant

c ce que j'avais ecrit oui, mais je sais pas combien tu l'avais acheté, mets le prix d'achat si tu veux ?

----------


## Patricia45

Merci,  j'avais un doute.
On reste sur 6,50.
Tu as toujours les 3 gamelles antidérapantes ?
Si oui, tu me les rajoutes.


+ le distributeur de dosettes en bambou à 9 .

Et ce sera bon pour moi.
Merci de me donner le montant des FDP par Mondial Relay si possible.

----------


## doriant

oki patricia, v te preparer ca ds la soiree, pr deposer est-ce que ce qu je peux t'envoyer avec d'autres cartons en attente, mettons jeudi ou vendredi c bon ?

----------


## Patricia45

Oui, c'est bon Myriam.
Merci.

----------


## lydie2ckc

> Bonjour Doriant,
> 
> pour ma prochaine commande, je réserve  le sticker ardoise C  (modèle chouette)
> 
> et le "maze ball domino" 
> 
> merci d'avance


et pour finir je prends aussi les 3 magnets "chouette"


tu peux me donner les frais de port en mondial relay

----------


## dogeorge

Je voudrais te réserver un attrapé rêves bleu
Le tablier noir
Pour le moment
Merci

----------


## doriant

ah super ls affaires reprennent !! je m'oqp de vos cdes lydie et aurore ds la soiree  :Smile:  dogeorge en resa ok  :Smile:

----------


## kukuss

Bonsoir,
Je te prend la boîte 30 crayons couleurs qualité premium C a  5,30
+ le B a 3,50 euros.

----------


## Patricia45

Coucou Myriam,
Je te réserve le jeu de familles et combinaisons : 4 


la mangeoire banc oiseaux : 8 


lot de 6 jouets bleus : 4 


Je rajoute les 3 chats : 7


Et je regarderai plus tard pour compléter.

----------


## doriant

ahh chouettes ca va me faire de la place  :Smile:  je note meme si la mise a jour est pa de suite (c un peu plus rapide depuis que g réduit le nbre de fotos mais ca reste long donc pardonnez si je regroupe les modif).

G qq nouveautés a vs presenter, ainsi que des objets à lydie et patricia que g gardés au chaud, v me motiver ds la nuit d'ici jeudi pr les mettre  :Smile: 
Aurore je t'ai mp  ::  Kukuss j'ai pesé ta cde pr l'instant en resa, on est a 1,52 kg. Ya une petite marge de 0,4 kg si tu ve patienter prochains ajouts, sinon si tu penses recder pr pluss de poids, autant que je t'envoie cette cde, ca ne changera rien au total des couts, tu me dis.

----------


## kukuss

Coucou,
Je vais encore attendre un peu pour finaliser ma commande.

----------


## lydie2ckc

bonsoir Doriant
tu peux me rajouter les cartes A B C et F
merci d'avance

----------


## kukuss

Je rajoute le pilulier a 4 et j attend tes nouveaux objets.

----------


## doriant

oki kukuss  :Smile:

----------


## LANCASTER

Bonjour,

La petite chouette ou hibou, je ne sais pas trop, est elle ou est il encore à vendre et combien, et quelle matière exactement -  merci beaucoup ::

----------


## doriant

coucou lancaster, nop sur la foto il ne reste que le tigre de 16,5cm a 3€.

----------


## LANCASTER

> coucou lancaster, nop sur la foto il ne reste que le tigre de 16,5cm a 3.



Bonjour Doriant,

Tant pis pour moi, je n'avais qu'à me réveiller plus tôt ::

----------


## kukuss

Bonsoir,
Elle est quelle couleur la broche a 4 (avec les diamants) ?
Et est ce que dans le portfolio je peux y ranger le carnet de vaccination d un de mes chiens ?

----------


## doriant

hop eske tu pe me joindre les fotos stp ?

voilà qq nouveautés : je les mettrai plus tard sur la boutique, ca rame trop.


A : kit avec 12fils 380.
B: 6aiguilles crochet en métal, différents diametres (3à10mm) 4
C: mélange boutons 350


semelle prédecoupée 24/25 au45 caoutchouc ou feutre, 3. 2ex feutre



A : etui lentilles metal aspect cuir 350
B: etui porte cates métal leopard dispo 4

  livre occasion 3

 les 3chats 7 (ht chat gris 7cm). 1ex

 la botte ht env 15,5cm 2


A : lg reglable 45cm 3. B: 2  c: bracelet elastique 4 
D: collier plastique fermeture aimantée 3. si personne le prend j'achete.


egouttoir a verres (pr 6) 350. 2ex. thermometre vin verre et acier 450

 RESA 2gels mains avec alcool, parfumés 250

 
jouet chien mou forme bouteille avec pouet, lg 25cm, 4
jouet corde 5. canard peluche 100%polyester, ht 20cm 4. C: avec pouet 380

----------


## kukuss

Coucou,
Je te prend les 2 pochettes chaussures et les 2 gels mains.

----------


## lydie2ckc

et moi, je prends le jouet corde à 5 euros

----------


## Patricia45

Je rajoute les 3 chats à ma commande : 7€

----------


## doriant

ok !! je prepare ttes les cdes et je vous dis le poids.  :Smile: 

@kukuss carton est plein, 1,78kg, cde 3940 +740fdp : 4680

@patricia les 4objets on est a 940gr, cde23, +650 en MR 2950.

@lydie cde 26, je suis passée hier pr le sticker ils n'en ont plus  :Frown: 

Vous me dites si je peux deposer lundi, et pr qui vous voulez reverser ? patricia me reste 2gros colis a t'envoyer, eske j'envoie celui-là avec ?

----------


## kukuss

Est-ce que dans ma commande tu as rajouté la broche aux diamants ?

----------


## doriant

non je ne l'ai pas ajoutée, tu la valides ? si oui total 50€80.

----------


## kukuss

MP envoyé.

Et ce sera pour Actions animal.

----------


## Patricia45

Merci beaucoup Kukuss pour Nikita !!

----------


## kukuss

Pour ma prochaine commande, je réserve la broche aux diamants 4€ et l'étui porte carte en métal rosé 4€.

----------


## doriant

boutique mise à jour. ya des retards poste en ce moment, des fdp restants a recevoir et des cdes en suspend donc je n'ai pas pu cloturer les versements de aout, c en report.

----------


## kukuss

Bonsoir,
Est ce que tu as le livre "la magie de la digestion" ?

----------


## doriant

ahhh nouveauté du 16, elle apparait ds la base, je surveille ca pr ces prochains jours si ca tombe ds les arrivages  :Smile:

----------


## dogeorge

peux tu m'avoir




*[COLOR=#0F1111 !important]C’est arrivé la nuit*


[/COLOR]

----------


## dogeorge

rajoutes moi l’hôtel a insectes bleu
merci

----------


## doriant

hop dogeorge, c pr resa ou je prepare les 3articles ?

le livre de levy on l'a eu, mais ca date yen a plus  :Frown:

----------


## dogeorge

dommage pour le livre il ne sort pourtant qu'à la fin de ce mois
Tu peux préparer ma commande et grand. Merci à toi

----------


## doriant

est-ce que c pas une reedition (v creuser celui qui est ds la base affiché a 0), effectivement là broché il est prevu pr 29sept, pareil v rechercher si tu n'es pas pressée  :Smile:

----------


## kukuss

Bonjour,

Est-ce que le A est un distributeur automatique ?
Comment sort le cure dent ?

----------


## doriant

ya une ptite ouverture ronde au milieu pr faire tomber. et le haut s'ouvre pr recharger.

----------


## dogeorge

> est-ce que c pas une reedition (v creuser celui qui est ds la base affiché a 0), effectivement là broché il est prevu pr 29sept, pareil v rechercher si tu n'es pas pressée


non non pas pressée
merci MYRIAM

----------


## LANCASTER

> ahhh nouveauté du 16, elle apparait ds la base, je surveille ca pr ces prochains jours si ca tombe ds les arrivages


Coucou,

une p'tite question, car comme j'arrive toujours trop tard dans ce site, peut on m'expliquer les nouveautés à quel endroit arrivent elles exactement  ::  (doit on revenir à la première page???? :: )

merci beaucoup pour les explications ::

----------


## doriant

qd ya de nouveaux objets je les presente ici et les mets ds le fil de la boutique en mm temps. Mais là on parlait de nouveaux livres en cours d'edition  :Smile:

----------


## girafe

Merci beaucoup lydie2ckc (et doriant) de la part des Handi'Cats !

----------


## kukuss

REGLEMENT FAIT. MERCI.

----------


## doriant

super kukuss, m'en oqp ce soir.

@dogeorge, le colis pese 930gr, soit 16€50 + 7€95poste 24€45. je peux le poster ce vendredi matin si tu es ok, samedi pourrai pas. Pr qui voudras-tu reverser ?

----------


## dogeorge

Oui ok
Je t'envoie le règlement 
Pour Félin pour. L'autre

----------


## kukuss

coucou,

Je te prend un rose. merci.

----------


## doriant

oki resa. voici qq ajouts :


*A:* collier XS silicone 1,5x20-30cm. Parole2.0chien#fais le beau. 3. 2ex.
*RESA B*: collier S 2x40cm, velours et strass 320


canne chat tissu lg 45 ou 37cm 2


divers jouets corde. *A*: 4   *B* RESA au choix 380. *C* unité 3


RESA lot de grelots 2. shampoing pr chien ts poils ph neutre 4.

ensemble hello kitty, pas micro-ondable, assiette diam 22cm, 380


*A:* ht env12cm 3 2ex *B:* parfumée diametre env 10cm, 480


boule ht 9cm, base pailletée, 520

 RESApuzzle bois 60pc, 4



housse protection pr iphone 4/5 +s/ipod touch et autres. 5

8pics jungle 280

 
housse L pr table à repasser, 130x50cm. coton 100% perlée, couche molleton. 4

----------


## kukuss

Je te prends le B collier velours et strass 320.


+ les 2 grelots 2euros.

----------


## bouletosse

:: Nouveau bénéficiaire dans la boutique  :: 

Merci pour eux.


Don a envoyer directement au cabinet vétérinaire.

http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appe...-divry-185368/

http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appe...8/nouveau.html

Merci Doriant  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

J'envoi un petit cheque au véto ce jour.

----------


## doriant

Ci dessus nouveau bénéficiaire possible, banzai agit pour steriliser un groupe d'errants. devis vetos bientot sur le topic.


g oublié d'ajouter le plus beau  :: 

 melaminé 30x16, 520. RESERVE

 lot 2plateaux metal 21x14,5, 10. plus qu'un lot dispo !!

----------


## kukuss

Coucou,
Je te prend celui a 5,20 euros + le lot de 2 plateaux a 10 euros.
Merci doriant.

----------


## doriant

génial kukuss !! il reste donc un lot de plateaux metal en stock.

----------


## lydie2ckc

Hello
moi je réserve :
- 2 jouets corde : modèle B
- le shampooing 
- le puzzle bois (avec le poisson nemo)
- le lot de balles à picots

----------


## doriant

ahhh ca c chouette !! des nouveautés qui partent rapidement, c no pb de surstockage et d'autres nouveautés a la place  ::

----------


## doriant

Quelques ajouts spécialement pour aider à la prise en charge du site d'ivry :



sacoche faux cuir 38x29cm, 2grdes pochettes +2petites pochette ext et int. 7




sac à main très très peu servi donc excellent etat qui m'a été offert pr aider la boutique, griffé Orval minette, occasion trouvable a 35 et 25 sur le net, donc 25. Multiples poches, très profond, dim ext 37x37.


*A* gamelle double antidérapante plastique "lourd" 5.   *BC* bol coeur plastique lg 15cm 350


gamelle chat plastique, motifs differents sur tt le tour, diametre int 15,5cm 480 2ex
petite gamelle : diametre int 10,5cm, 280



modele chien diametre int 10,5cm, 280. si besoin de + ou grde version je peux regarder si ya tjrs.


carnet sequins au choix, 160p 15x21cm, 7



portefeuille/monnaie 20x10,5cm 100% synthetic, 6. 2ex tete de chat



bijoux A-D 5  B-C 4. barrettes enfants : 2


mignon chien peluche ht 20cm 6. 2ex


lot de bougies couleurs 7. 2ex déco coquillages en bougie, largeur 15cm env 5


brosse brushing 350


sac en jute 30x22cm 380


contenant parfum ou autre en verre ht 19cm, 5


lot planches 3D sticker, ht env 31cm, 650. 2ex


idée cadeau sympa : pastille laiton gravée chat, 450. 2ex


chat métal articulé, ht env 17cm, 11. oiseau ht 15cm 450

----------


## kukuss

Je te prend le sac Orval minette 25.

----------


## doriant

super kukuss, eske tu ve que je prepare tes resa ?

----------


## kukuss

MP doriant.

Je te prend ce plat 6 euros : en espérant qu'il acceptera ma plaque induction. C'est pour ma prochaine commande. MERCI.

----------


## banzai

::  super sympa doriant

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Coucou Myriam,

Peux tu me réserver le flacon ? 

Merci.

----------


## doriant

oki resa flacon.

kukuss c à mettre avec tes resas ou pr une cde apres celle là ?

----------


## kukuss

Pour une prochaine commande stp. Merci.
Ma commande du moment :
Étui métal, broche, collier chien rose, collier chien strass, grelots, plateau,  lot de 2 plateaux et sac a main.
Merci.
Je te règle la semaine prochaine et ce sera en faveur de Banzaï.

----------


## kukuss

Bonsoir,
Tu peux me donner les fdp stp merci.

----------


## doriant

Il faut que je ramene carton adequat mais on sera a env 1,5kg, soit 750 fdp +5650cde, 64. au debut j'avais noté ta resa pr djerba, est-ce que tu ve reverser une part, ou placer ta prochaine cde pr djerba ou non ?

@lydie g recu ton colis d'objets !!! super chouette comme d'hab ! je vais avoir qq questions a te poser  :Smile:  pr ta cde, est-ce que c finalisé et je peux envoyer ? pr qui voudras-tu reverser au fait ?

----------


## kukuss

Dans mon message du 24/09, je précise que ma commande est en faveur de Banzaï.  Donc, on va faire comme ça. Merci.

----------


## doriant

Oki super pr ivry  :Smile:

----------


## lydie2ckc

Salut Doriant,
on peut finaliser comme ça
et ça sera pour Handicats
bonne soirée

----------


## kukuss

Coucou,
Règlement fait.

----------


## nabrass12

Bonjour, je souhaiterais commander les objets suivants : 


dans l'ordre : 
-miroir de poche double face
- griffoir
- gant et manique modèle E
- thermomètre D
- bijou de sac
- litière couverte
- portefeuille modèle chat
- boîte de boules Quiès

Pourriez-vous m'indiquer le total avec fdp ?

(Pour association ADPA svp)

----------


## doriant

Bonjour nabrass, 
pr les objets g tout sauf gant manique E : il n'y a plus que le C dispo.
 pr les boules quies ils sont chez dogeorge, je v la contacter. On serait sur un total de 3320

En revanche je ne suis pas sure que l'association bretonne adpa humanitas existe encore, ttes les publi fb ont été supprimées, la cagnotte aussi il ne reste qu'une page fb datant de 3ans avec une photo de chien en profil et un post donnant sur un blog personnel eloigné de la PA on dira, quant aux actifs sur rescue sont partis depuis plus d'un an, je n'ai aucune adresse rien, je recherche et attends reponse a dial fb. Sils ont fermé, auriez-vous un autre bénéficiaire a prioriser ?

ps : pr l'instant je retrouve bien la date de création 2017 mais aucun tel ni dirigeant cité scoré 2020

----------


## nabrass12

Ok pour gant et manique C.
Tant pis, si vous pouvez mettre dans la cagnotte de l'association qui a eu le moins de dons cette année svp ?
J'attends votre réponse pour le montant total. Merci !  ::

----------


## doriant

oki je prepare ca ce soir. Plusieurs assos n'ont rien eu cette année, ferai le point pour mieux choisir  :Smile:  est-ce qu'il ya un relai mondial relai près de chez vous pour envoyer moins cher, ou preference poste ?

----------


## nabrass12

Par la poste svp.

----------


## doriant

alors la cde fait 33€20 (boules quies ok en envoi //), en poids rien que les objets on est a quasi 2kg, me faut encore trouver le carton mais ca restera ds la tranche 2à3kg soit 13€75 fdp. total 46€95. en relai si jamais ca fait trop de fdp, ca ferait 41€70. je peux le deposer samedi. pr le beneficiaire on peut répartir à 1 ou plusieurs si vous souhaitez.


le point sur les dons (cf tableau gains assos en fin de boutique)

actions qui n'ont rien recu cette année : edc phoceenne, actionforpets, apegal, arche d'eternité, au bonheur des chats, auchatzen, catscity, chipnoum, fées l'un pour l'autre, les amis de théophile, les chats du hasard, les chats libres de fée des chats, les pts de nourrissage de la dame de pau, mukitza, nobody's dog, solicanin, soyons positifs, ssad.

Parmi elles les moins gatées depuis le debut, 2018 :
- les assos qui ont sorti des chats de fourriere : fées l'un pour l'autre (rien à part un don perso je crois), soyons positifs (28€30), l'echappée belle (35€60). 3petits chats vient d'avoir qq dons mais c tout récent.
- les chats d'hellemes (edc roubaix, 28€70) ; apegal les chats errants (30€); edc phocéenne (37€50); au bonheur des chats (41€); actionforpets (43€40); les amis de théophile (48€40); les chats du hasard (55€40).

Certaines ne communiquent plus ou peu sur rescue mais ya les liens fb/site si besoin ds le tableau post1 pr suivre leur actu.

----------


## nabrass12

Paypal fait. 
Je connais un peu l'association Mukitza et Nobody's dog, donc moitié/moitié pour elles si possible.
Merci !

----------


## doriant

en // des sos je viens parler de ce chat pas tt jeune dehors qu'auchatzen aimerait prendre en charge avant l'hiver :



*207€ Cela comprend l'identification, la stérilisation, les tests FIV et FELV, la vaccination complète. Cela ne comprend pas le déparasitage car les moyens employés sont différents selon l'état du chat.
*topic d'origine :* Besoin de vos coups de patte pour relever un défi !

*Je vais faire un ptit don perso de 30€ pr debuter sa cagnote.

----------


## kukuss

Un petit don de 15 pour ma part.

----------


## aurore27

je ne peux malheureusement pas participer = manque de finances = trop petit salaire reçu le mois dernier.... ::

----------


## doriant

Merci beaucoup pour votre présence !! g qq objets a mettre, cadeau de lydie pr la boutique, et autres nouveautés pr aider a ce sos ou autres. V les mettre courant dimanche.
aurore g trouvé ce que je cherchais, je te mp  :Smile: 

captures du don de nabrass et lydie :




et premier don pr la cagnotte du pepere a prendre en charge :

----------


## Patricia45

Bonjour Myriam,
Peux-tu me réserver pour la fin du mois quelques objets :

1 - la niche chat : 13


2 - Un plaid gris : 5


3 - Peluche Léo : 5


4 - Mikado : 2


5 - Peluche chien : 6


6 - Gamelles chats : une de chaque (4,80 + 2,80)


Merci

----------


## doriant

chouette !!  v faire la mise a jour resa en mm temps que les ajouts  :Smile:

----------


## doriant

voilà les nouveautés.

*noel :

*
idée cadeau chien : plaid peluche et corde (100x70cm, 100%polyester) : 6


au choix plaque bois accrochable 60x19cm, en attendant le jour de noel. 4


sticker décor ht 18cm, 250


*animaux:*


lot 3 brosses dent souple 1. 2ex

+remis des jouets corde en stock



*papeterie :
*

carte 230. A 2ex


*A*:set 280 2ex *B:*180 2ex *C:*carnet croquis 280  *D:*100p roses unies 280


*A:*lot de 2blocs croquis 10p 190g 3.  *B:*2   *C:*320pastilles stickers 150

  
beau livre neuf, pratique sur chat avec plein de thèmes abordés, pages notes personnelles pr son animal. 9 (au lieu de 1995). 2ex

  
livre neuf objets a bricoler pour animaux (avec explications) 5



*enfants:*


planche stickers muraux 380

puzzle bois 60pc au choix 4


*A-B* petit sac a bandouliere 5A2ex  B:2ex jaune et rose


*cuisine:*


plateau pvc 32x18, non micro ondable 390. 2ex


*access perso:*


brassard sport (aeré) pr mettre tel, clés... 5

 sac kaporal, carré 47cm, 70%coton 30%polyester 5


pochette geante, 47x38cm, 3

 lg 113cm, 70%coton 30% polyester 2


*deco :*


renard ht 16,5cm 6. chien ht 11cm 4


lapin ht 18cm 5


"propre et net" chat collection (comme l'oriental pressé), ht env 5cm 4.


maracas ht 14cm env 350. tirelire chouette ht 18x14cm env 7


RESA chat lumineux (neuf) 5

----------


## Patricia45

Je rajoute à ma commande :

- le chien : 4 


- le chat : 4 


- le chat lumineux : 5 


Merci

----------


## Phnix

Si tu peux me mettre de côté le livre Bricolages pour Animaux !

----------


## lilou130

je viens de recevoir une alerte post sur ton site.C'est pas coutume .En génral je ne suis pasprévenue mais bon ce n'est pas de ta faute.
Doriant ,tu m'avaisenvoyé à un moment donné des  sets de pansements..Etbien ils ont bien servi... Darwin depuis début juillet a une plaie à la gorge qui se ferme..qui se rouvre.. là la plaie était plutôt très importante et j'ai utilisé les pansements que tu avais donné. On en a plus
je vais essayer de mettre une photo de sa plaie. mais tu nous a été d'une bonne aide sur ce coup là. Merci à toi et aux personnes qui ont fait des dons pour nous. 
Actuellement nous n'avons plus rien et ça devient ingérable  :Frown:

----------


## doriant

super phnix je mets ca de coté  :Smile: 

lilou est-ce que tu pe me dire ce quil te manque pr les soins que je puisse t'envoyer (ce que je peux trouver en commerce/farma)? l'été où g fait les colis assos, pr 17assos si ma memoire est bonne, ca a été un peu la ruine pr moi, entre 100 et 150 d'achats medic par colis en fait, sachant que les pharma contactées n'ont quasiment rien donné, du coup je n'ai pas réiteré l'operation, mais pr ton sos je t'en refais un biensur. sinon si tu preferes  que je t'envoie des sous et tu te fournis comme tu peux tu me dis ce que tu preferes ?

ajout : pr darwin c des pansements "sutures" et du strapp dessus quil te faut ?

----------


## doriant

Compte tenu de la periode, et pr aider aux recentes news :

- sos auchatzen pr cagnotter des prises en charge sdf
- soins de louna pr la jeune asso Mimine et roudoudou
- aide asso 3petits chats pr les dernieres prises en charge des sdf adultes site ivry
- aide pr l'asso Félin pr l'autre
- arrivée sur la boutique de Appar et Reves de Chiens, représentés par akiravana

voilà qq ajouts deco de noel  :Smile: 

 sticker fenetre *A:* motif 40cm 4. *B:*350


*A:* duo bois 250. 2ex *B:* 4 2ex *C:* lg totale aux bois 24cm 320   *D:*6susp bois 3


suspension sapin (etoile bois clair en ht), ht 46cm 3. 2ex.   coffret de 36susp bois 7

remarque : pr ceux qui ont des ptits piafs la susp sapin peut faire perchoir.


*A:* ht env 12cm, cloche plastique 320. 2ex.  *B:* bois ht 13,6cm  4 2ex
*C:* susp articulée 3 2ex   *D:*susp nounours 150 2ex


*A* 2 2ex.  *B* 150 2ex.   *C* les 2en bois 150 3ex *D:* les3 en ceramiq 250.
*E* les 2 (grelots 2cordelettes en bas) 3 2ex.   *F:* métal 120 2ex


*A* duo bois et ceram 3   *B* susp feutre ht corps 16cm 3 2ex
*C* duo susp hiboux 5 2ex *D* 280 2ex



autres objets :

 lot 2sets table au choix 150, section cuisine

 puzzle 3d 48pc 4, section jouets

 maquillage grd format 150, petit 1. 2ex. section accessoires enfants/jouets

----------


## dogeorge

Myriam je te réserve les 3 hiboux merci

----------


## doriant

oki il me reste 1ex de susp pr chaque  :Smile:

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Coucou Myriam,

En plus du flacon peux-tu me réserver la suspension avec le Renne.
Merci.

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Si cela intéresse quelqu'un ?

----------


## aurore27

> Si cela intéresse quelqu'un ?


Je suis très intéressée.

----------


## kukuss

Coucou,

bien reçu mon colis. Merci.  ::

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

> Je suis très intéressée.



O.K je te le mets de côté Aurore. ::

----------


## doriant

oki je note les resa. pr le livre c combien ? ds le tableau des assos g ajouté appar et reves de chien.

----------


## aurore27

> oki je note les resa. pr le livre c combien ? ds le tableau des assos g ajouté appar et reves de chien.


J'ai réservé le livre auprès d'Oiseau Blanc, j'attends les infos complémentaires.

----------


## kukuss

Bonsoir,
Je te prend les 2 suspensions métal coccinelles.
Et le petit sac a bandoulières rose.
Et la collection des 5 coqs sportif.
Et un filtre évier tamis.

----------


## doriant

bonsoir kukuss, de quel sac s'agit-il, le lapin ou le chat ?

----------


## kukuss

Le lapin rose stp merci.

----------


## Patricia45

Super, je connais bien Rêves de Chiens puisque suite à un appel fait sur RESCUE il y a quelques années, je suis devenue la marraine de Lucky, un pépère épagneul qui finit tranquillement sa vie dans une de leurs familles d'accueil.
Merci DORIANT.

----------


## doriant

rdc et appar sont diffusés depuis longtemps par akiravana, et je ne les avais jamais contactés !! C pr ca que je le dis redis, si vous voyez des assos que vous souhaitez soutenir mais pa ds la liste, n'hesitez pas, j'ai pa fait tlm, ou des fois on m'a pa repondu, ds ts les cas si ya une volonté de soutenir qq1 je contacte ya pa de souci.

----------


## dogeorge

une copine m'a conseiller de prendre des couches pour enfants pour ma boxer incontinente, ben ça le fait pas trop petites
donc achetés 11 euros, vendues 7 euros + fdp
couches marques partenaire Leclerc
jusque 25 kg

----------


## doriant

Merci bcp dogeorge !! 

Ce soir g encore qq objets boutique a mettre, g fait un peu de tri, et g qq autres decos noel aussi a ajouter. J'ai pa la foi là tt de suite sinon v me coucher a 4h, mais pr decrire si ca peut eviter des achats commerce c des suspensions boules et animales diverses, etoiles, bougies leds de table, pochettes cadeaux, etiquettes aussi (jolies mais bon c moi qu'ai choisi donc forcement je dirai pa le contraire). si qq1 recherche qqchose, n'hesitez pas. si on pouvait gater ts ceux qu'en ont bien besoin pr l'hiver qui approche et pr qui il faut regler l'abri/mise en regle ce serait chouette.

----------


## kukuss

Coucou,

Je te prend un D.

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Un petit manteau pour chien.
Imperméable et doublé polaire.
45 cm de l'encolure à la queue.

 5 euros frais de port compris.

----------


## doriant

bien recu le reglement de aurore pr le livre, 980 à destination de action animal pr les soins de nikita.

merci beaucoup Oiseau pr tes ajouts d'objets, trop mignon le manteau chien !!

----------


## dogeorge

j'ajoute  porte clé chouette rose, 4cm, 3€
et porte bougie métal doré dispo, 14cm ht 4€

avec ce que je t'ai resserve
tu me diras combien avec les fdp
merci

----------


## doriant

D'acc je te dis ca ce soir dogeorge  :Smile:

----------


## dogeorge

ça serait pour envoyer en Belgique, comme l'autre fois

----------


## doriant

@dogeorge : cde 15€ ( pr quel beneficiaire ?) + colis 367gr 6€35 soit 21€35. tu peux me redonner l'adresse belge stp ?

----------


## dogeorge

merci MYRIAM
ca sera pour FELIN POUR L'AUTRE

je te MP l'adresse

----------


## Patricia45

Coucou Myriam,
Merci de me dire combien je te dois avec les FDP pour ma dernière commande.
Pour cette fois, je partage entre :

- Au Chat Zen : 15 €
- Félin pour l'autre : 15 €
- le reste pour Actions Animal

Merci

----------


## doriant

d'acc patricia je te prepare ca ce soir je pense. en cde le montant est de 51€60 si j'ai bien tt noté.

----------


## doriant

le colis fait 3,7kg, +cde par MR on est à 61€60 et par poste 65€35.

----------


## kukuss

Bonsoir,

Je rajoute ce livre :


Je pourrais avoir le total de mes articles avec les fdp. Merci a toi.

----------


## Patricia45

Par Mondial Relay Myriam.
Je t'envoie le règlement.
Merci

----------


## doriant

kukuss la cde fait 3570, colis juste sous 3kg 850 total 4420.

----------


## kukuss

Ok règlement ce week-end. Merci.

----------


## Patricia45

Chèque posté ce matin Myriam.

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

Coucou,
Je compte faire dans les prochains jours une commande mais j'ai pas encore tout regardé.
Je met déjà là ce qui m'intéresse:

brosse adhesive vetements +3rouleaux 20feuilles,2€30.
Sachet 48pinces bois 2€80
*H:* assortiment 50pansements (permeables air), 2€. 
pochette pillowcase env40cm, 3€
cabas course carré, 0€50
2paires lacet : modele  noir 120cm1€50.

----------


## doriant

Yep je dois ajouter qq decos de noel et utiles (pochettes, etiquettes cadeaux), on va essayer avant la fin de semaine.

----------


## kukuss

Coucou, pour ma prochaine commande je te prend un piquet en bois de chaque ( chien, chat, etc...) Donc 4. Merci.

----------


## doriant

ok kukuss  :Smile:  je m'oqp ce samedi de mettre les der objets pr noel, et faire les mises a jour resa et versements octobre. Les resa non cloturées d'octobre seront reportées a novembre ds le tableau.

----------


## doriant

kukuss les piquets qui restent, c tête chien, vache, loup. tu veux donc le trio ?

Créole's & co rejoint les bénéficiaires boutique  :Smile: 

voici les der ajouts pr noel :

 pochette au choix 11x15cm 080. 4ex de chaque


 planche 10 etiquettes 1 a1b2c2d1e2f1


 planche 18etiquettes 2 a2b1c2d2e2


lot de 2boules 150 2a2b


*ABC: lot plaque carton et sapin 130. D: susp fleches métal 250 2ex
E: 150 3ex. F: bois, rond doré ou argenté a preciser 220 1ex ch G: 180


A: 150 3ex B: 2leds 180 3ex C: duo 4 2ex*


etoile en bois 18,5cm 3 2ex. ailes d'anges 180



autres objets :

*accessoires perso :
*
 porte-clé, vue recto verso, 4. 2ex

 pochette faux cuir assez rigide avec pochette intérieure 4

*papeterie :
*
 lot de 2livres pour maitriser crochet 8. 2ex


 coffret neuf sushi bar, prix commerce 1590.

 coffret neuf 3mini chats fortune+carnet, prix commerce 1295

*jouets enfants :*


 mammouth de l'age de glace, 6

 puzzle 60pc, 4. 2ex helico
*
cuisine :*


ouvre-bouteille 4. 2ex


*animalerie :

*
mangeoire reservoir avec tamis anti gaspis, 4


version chien, diam 15,5cm 480 2ex, petite 10,5cm, 280 2ex.

+rajout 1grde gamelle chat meme modele, et cannes tissus jouet 2tailles*

*
harnais *A-B 1cm large 4 C-D 2,5cm large 6*

----------


## kukuss

Bonjour,
Oui les 3. Merci.

----------


## Nounoune

Bonjour doriant,

Que de choix dans ta boutique !   :: 
Je me suis arrêtée sur les articles suivants :


1 pot à crayon en métal 9x10cm, à choisir, 3€ => gris1 autre pot à crayon (chien) 3€.1 Raclette voiture noire 3€.1 lot de 2blocs croquis 10p 190g 3€.1 boite glacons 2€20*2* gamelles plastique grand modele, diverses races chats sur tt le tour, diam int 15,5cm, 4€80. 2ex1 planche 18etiquettes Noël 2€ a2b1c2d2e2 *=>C*1 sticker décor Noël ht 18cm, 2€501 lot des 3suspensions de gauche (nounours) 3€
*Soit 31,3 euros*

Par la poste STP si possible. Et pas d'urgence pour l'envoi.

Pour les choix des destinataires, je partage entre Aurore et ses chats du potager et Au bonheur des chats.

Merci  :Smile:

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

J'ai ce gros ours Blanc.
Il est neuf.
Si cela intéresse quelqu'un.

----------


## doriant

D'accord Nounoune, je prepare ca tranquillement  :Smile: 
Merci bcp oiseau pr ce bel ours !! ca fera un chouette cadeau nowel !! pr ta resa tu me diras qd jpe preparer, je vais pa mettre de nouveaux objets ds l'immediat.

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Bonjour Myriam,

Alors je récapitule :

le flacon.
la suspension Renne.
le vide poche ailes d'anges.
Dis moi le montant.
merci à toi.

----------


## doriant

13€70 cde, pr l'envoi tu preferes relai ou poste ?

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

> 13€70 cde, pr l'envoi tu preferes relai ou poste ?



RELAIE  ::

----------


## kukuss

Coucou,
Je réserve la pochette faux cuir 4.

----------


## Phnix

Comme dit dans le topic des Jardiniers, je réserve un livre sur comment ne pas tuer ses plantes  :: 
J'ai ça et le livre de bricolage pour chat. J'essaie de regarder dans la journée si il ne me faut rien d'autre et je finalise ma commande (quoique, les deux livres peuvent passer en format lettre donc il vaudrait mieux que je commande comme ça quitte à repasser une commande une autre fois pour des trucs plus volumineux ?)

----------


## doriant

d'acc je te le cde aujourdui, je l'aurai surement vendredi.

 
(sur la colonne de droite, plantes similaires en soins) 1290 dont un peu plus de 4 reversables.

Je suis allée deposer les colis de kukuss et patricia aujourdui mais le relai etant en travaux ils ont arreté de les prendre, et celui à coté n'imprimant pa les bordereaux, du coup je fais ca au taf et deposerai jeudi avec celui d'oiseau.

----------


## kukuss

Merci Doriant.
Je rajoute les 2 grelots avec 2 cordelettes a 3.
Je rajoute le sac à main flora&Co a 9.

----------


## doriant

@ Phnix, ils ont oublié de me prevenir depuis jeudi qu'ils ont le livre, je te le recupere donc ce lundi et je pese l'enveloppe pr te dire  :Smile: 

@ Nounoune, le colis fait un peu plus d'1k100, donc 31€30 +8€95 total 40€25.

@ Maison de cannel eske tu as arreté ton choix pr ta cde et les beneficiaires ? jusque là g noté 12€10, colis fait 938gr.

----------


## Nounoune

> @ Nounoune, le colis fait un peu plus d'1k100, donc 31€30 +8€95 total 40€25.


Règlement envoyé à l'instant  :Smile:

----------


## kukuss

Bonjour,

Bien reçu mon colis. Merci doriant.

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Bonjour,

As tu bien reçu mon courrier ?


Merci  ::

----------


## doriant

Coucou Liliane, ouiii la belle girafe qui trone fierement ds mon coin savane lool, merci beaucoup !! tu avais fait ton choix pr l'asso car je n'ai pas noté ? je m'oqp ce soir des versements dernieres cdes.

@phnix alors les 2livres 17€90, en poids 968gr, par la poste en envoi courrier la boite ca passe pas car plus de 3cm epaisseur, par contre alignés ds une grde enveloppe, en lettre suivie on est a 8€21 (tarif de 500gr a 3kgs sur le site). Avec mondial relay en envoi bulle (c possible mais g jamais fait), 6€50, le detail interessant et c pas pr te pousser au crime, c que si tu souhaites ajouter qqchose a ta cde, meme ds la tranche superieure jusqu'a 2kg, ca reste moins cher que par la poste : 7€50.

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Bonsoir Myriam,

J'ai reçu mon colis, tout est parfait.

Peux tu verser le paiement au chatzen pour aider aux soins du petit minou tigré.

Merci à toi.

----------


## kukuss

Bonjour,

Je te prend le chat métal articulé à 11 euros.
Je te prend un D.

----------


## Phnix

Coucou,
Merci Doriant, je regarde la boutique pour voir si je complète !

----------


## Phnix

Je rajoute :
- boîte rangement 1,50€
- carte de voeux +env 1€ G
- suspension carillon bois et métal, ht28cm, 3€
- minuteur de cuisson magnetique gris, 8x8x1,8cm, 6€.
- shaker crêpes/pancakes en verre, 5€

Voilà ! Si tu peux me recalculer les frais de port !

----------


## doriant

super kukuss !! ava te faire une jolie famille d'animaux métal avec les coccinelles  :Smile: 

phnix ok je te redis ca  :Smile:  les cartons "cuisine" qui se desemplissent c top !!

----------


## doriant

@phnix, colis sous 2kg, 8€50fdp mondial relay + 34€40, total 42€90.

----------


## Phnix

Je n'ai plus de comte Paypal, je peux t'envoyer un chèque ?

----------


## doriant

Oui pas de souci, je te fais mp  :Smile:

----------


## kukuss

Bonjour,

Je finalise ma commande :
3 piquets : 2.30 x 3 = 6.90 euros
la pochette : 4 euros
2 grelots : 3 euros.
sac à main : 11 euros
l'araignée : 3.90 euros
la pochette : 9 euros.
TOTAL : 37.80 euros.
Peux-tu me confirmer les fdp. Merci Myriam.

----------


## doriant

je comprends pas kukuss, peutx tu me joindre la foto de la pochette 9 ou le descriptif entier, car j'en ai plusieurs et je ve pas prendre le risque de me tromper. l'araignee ca ne me parle pas non plus, sil s'agit de la deco metal c une grenouille verte ?

aussi a 11 c le chat metal, le sac à main flora&co est a 9 donc je sais plus trop là. eske c ttes les resa qu'on avait notées sans le moule ?

----------


## kukuss

Coucou Myriam, je m y reprend ce soir.

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

Je n'ai pas arrêté ma commande je regarde ça demain.

----------


## kukuss

Bonsoir,


pochette faux cuir assez rigide avec pochette intérieure 4

Alors 9 euros c 'est un sac a main marron.

Et pour la fameuse araignée qui n en ai pas une c est la D :



3 piquets : 2.30 x 3 = 6.90 euros
la pochette faux cuir : 4 euros
2 grelots : 3 euros.
sac à main marron flora&co  : 9 euros
Déco métal D grenouille verte : 3.90 euros
chat métal articulé, ht env 17cm, 11
moule marron : 5 euros.
TOTAL = 42.80 euros.

Encore désolée pour les oublis.
J crois que je n'ai rien oublié.

----------


## doriant

ahh vi c les resa que j'avais notées, + une pochette a 9€ mais c quoi cette pochette, a quoi elle ressemble ? je ne l'ai notée nullepart et ne la trouve pas sur la boutique ?

----------


## kukuss

Désolée la pochette c est le sac a main.

3 piquets : 2.30 x 3 = 6.90 euros
la pochette faux cuir : 4 euros
2 grelots : 3 euros.
sac à main marron flora&co : 9 euros
Déco métal D grenouille verte : 3.90 euros
chat métal articulé, ht env 17cm, 11
moule marron : 5 euros.
TOTAL = 42.80 euros.

----------


## kukuss

Bonjour,

Je te réserve ce produit :
bocal en verre 20cm xdiam 11 (1,3L) 6



+ bonbonnière en verre, ht 19cm x14 env, 7




boite ht25 x16,5diam, 7

----------


## doriant

ahhh ca c une super resa!! elle est jolie et grande la boite métal et pourtant elle attend depuis le tt debut de la boutique quasiment !! ct un don de benevoles assos alors troop contente que ca se materialise a present  :Smile:

----------


## titia20090

Coucou Doriant,

Je souhaiterais te commander ces objets stp: 

Pièce jointe 413506
aimant chat en bois, 3x2cm, 2. a2b5c2d4e2f2g3h1i3
*un de chaque : 9x2 = 18*


Pièce jointe 445370 porte-clé 4. 2ex

*Les 2 : 2x4 = 8*



Pièce jointe 418828 * foulard 70cmx1m90, 5

*Tu me dis combien ça fait avec les frais de port? 
Merci par avance!

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

Voici ma liste complète, je te redis pour les associations.

brosse adhesive vetements +3rouleaux 20feuilles,230.
Sachet 48pinces bois 280
*H: assortiment 50pansements (permeables air), 2.**
pochette pillowcase env40cm, 3
cabas course carré, 050
2paires lacet : modele noir 120cm150.
Pinceau A 160
tapis evier 45x35cm dispo vert 4.
accroche torchon inox pr placard ep max 2cm, larg7x6.5ht, 4


*

----------


## doriant

coucou titia et maison de cannel  :Smile:  je vous prepare tt ca ce soir et vous redis pr les fdp  :Smile:  titia tu prefereras par la poste ou en relai ?

----------


## titia20090

> coucou titia et maison de cannel  je vous prepare tt ca ce soir et vous redis pr les fdp  titia tu prefereras par la poste ou en relai ?


Je préfère la poste mais fais le plus pratique pour toi.

----------


## doriant

non ca me va très bien aussi  :Smile:  pr ton adresse je crois que g que celle du taf. je t'enverrai ce dont je te parlais au passage donc les fdp je m'en charge, ca nous fait donc un total de 31, que tu ve reverser pour qui ?

@ maison de cannel, on est à 1,1 kg. cde 2170, fdp jusqu'a 2kg : 750 soit 2920.

@ kukuss : pr l'instant le colis fait 2,7kg.

----------------------------------------------------------

creole's & co a eu sa premiere commande c chouette  :Smile: 

ds la semaine là je vais joindre le dernier colis d'objets envoyés par lydie. 

il me semblait avoir contacté mimine et roudoudou, mais surement que non car je ne retrouve pas trace, pr les inscrire sur la boutique. Vais mp avant d'aller dodo.

La fin d'année approche, si vous souhaitez cder un livre pr vos proches, je rappelle que 32% sont reversés. sorti des prepabac, annales et autres mugs astro et boites quizz/apero et cie qui partent en grdes qtés, et des incontournables romans de grands noms, on voit passer pamal de beaux livres, vegetaux/coraux, vegan, bd/satyrique, coté animaux je pense a la 6°extinction là, 39 fnac (j'arrondis a 10 le reversement), educatifs ou cuisine pr chat... peluches licornes, journal intime princesse ou coffret coloriages ds les variantes enfant.. lMonsieur madame j'allais oublier, tt fins pour envoi  ::  Les coffrets qu'on voit au detour de rayons debloqués quoi, sauf qu'eux ne reversent pas. Sinon, jpeux inversement d'apres une thematique (de sujet hein, pas de fond lol) vous proposer une selection  :Smile:

----------


## doriant

2 Nouvelles assos st beneficiaires : Mimine et Roudoudou, Chiens et chats en détresse.



Voici le dernier colis d'objets envoyé par lydie2ckc.

*accessoires maison :*


souris optique pr portable. lg en main 7,5cm, cable escamotable à 79cm.
« très sensible et précise, pas besoin de pilote, compatible w95/98/NT/ME/2000/XP » 4. 2ex


*accessoires voiture :
*


chargeur de batterie auto/moto 6/12V, neuf donc n'ayant jamais servi (deballé pr la foto)
Vendu ds une celebre gs 1399 donc arrondi 14. caracteristiques et notice ici >> clik


*accessoires perso :
*
 en métal, 5


sac gym bagbase, 33x42cm env, 100% nylon, 340


*bijoux :

*
*AàD:* *pendants diametre 2,3cm, 380. E: elastique jolies perles bois à motifs 380


*pince à cheveux ou suspension (fil nylon présent) 350


*déco vendue*

Mon homme a craqué pr ce chien en verre facetté, jespere que personne m'en voudra de cette resa directe !!



on le retrouve sur une plateforme a 13 fdp compris, mais comme il est tres beau il en offre 20, alors je vais répartir 15 pr chiens et chats en detresse, et 5 pr mimine (en complement d'un joooli coussin tigre sur son site, g cessé d'hesiter).

----------


## kukuss

Bonjour,
Je te prend le carillon papillon.


+ Pochette de protection rembourrée mousse, 40x30cm, 4 ET je m'arrête là.

----------


## doriant

oki c deja extra kukuss !! je pese ton colis et te redis ca. ce sera a reverser pr qui cette fois ci ^^ ?

pr les fetes de noel qui approchent, pamal de ptits cadeaux possibles via la boutique, bijoux, deco, accessoires.... les objets sont à 95%neufs, si yavait un defaut quelconque je le preciserais donc pas de mauvaises surprises. Ya des ptites pochettes sympa aussi pr orner, jpeux aussi me creuser pr rendre le cadeau plus presentable si besoin. Nh'esitez pas, c l'occasion double de gater des animaux, car au dela des prises en charge et des soins et de la bouffe, on n'y songe pas tjrs, mais ont besoin de dodos et de griffoirs en bon etat donc qu'il faut remplacer, ou bien des friandises ou de nouveaux jouets, bref de quoi egayer leur quotidien en attendant de trouver une famille.

----------


## doriant

@kukuss : cde 32 + 2,9kg soit 850 fdp.

@girafe je m'oqp de ta cde ce soir, rep avant 22h.

@ titia et maison de cannel : g rép pour vos colis p138.

pr les envois poste je peux m'en oqp demain matin, apres ca ferme jusqu'a lundi. pr les MR ce sera deposé mardi car g besoin de vos rep pr programmer les bordereaux, et en ce moment je peux imprimer ca qu'au taf donc lundi.

----------


## titia20090

Super, merci. Ok pr l'adresse du taff, au moins je suis sûre de récupérer. Je te fais un virement de 40 euros, hors de question que tu payes les frais de port de ta poche, tu veux bien me redonner ton RIB en privé stp?

(Ha...Et c'est à reverser à handicats stp).

Edit : je viens de relire ta 1ere page. J'essaye de passer par Paypal cet aprem !

----------


## kukuss

Bonsoir,

Je te réserve pour ma prochaine commande :

Pince a épiler oblique, 220


unité inox 250: 1 écumoire + 1 fouet.

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

Je fais un virement Paypal mardi, parce là mon pc rame trop pour que je lui fasse confiance sur un paiement

----------


## doriant

D'acc maison de cannel !! tu me diras pr qui tu veux reverser ?

Moi c pareil je voulais faire le virement a creole's &co là mais le site de la banque a un souci technique donc je verrai ca plus tard. g fait les autres versements de phnix et titia pr handicats, arche de vera; der cde de kukuss répartie arche de vera et félin pr l'autre. je poste le cheque d'aurore et le colis poste de titia ds la matinée, celui de kukuss et le tien cannel mardi, si g la rep de girafe ds la matinée je pourrai joindre son envoi au passage.

----------


## kukuss

Bonjour,
J ai bien reçu mon colis. Tout est parfait. Comme d habitude.

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

Payement fait ce soir, j'espère sans frais pour toi, je ne trouve lu où indiquer que c'est un envoi "à un ami".
Ce sera pour chiens et chats en detresse

----------


## doriant

ouii c nickel maison de cannel, normalement tu le vois au moment de valider si c "paiement objet ou service" c marqué en haut, et en dessous ton adresse.

je viens de faire les virements pr ma cde pour chiens et chats en detresse + mimime, g joint ton versement donc ca fait 36€70, ainsi que la cde de girafe a handicats.

----------


## titia20090

Colis bien reçu! Merci beaucoup Doriant, tout est parfait!  ::

----------


## dogeorge

*[QUOTE=dogeorge;3317410]suite au décès de mon amour de boxer
vends au profit d'association

lot de 3 couches lavables taille L (utilisées peu de temps)*



couches de chien pour la femelle (paquet de 3), confortable durable, de haute qualité lavable moyennes grandes couches de chien culottes réutilisabl


le même en taille XL (neuves)

vendue 30 euros les 2 ou 15 euros 1

également 3 paquets de 12 couches jetables taille 7 (taille boxer quoi)

le lot 25 euros





vends également 1 lot d'alèses jetables

pour 10 euros

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

Commande bien reçue, merci.
J'ai un sachet avec des choses non identifiées, on dirait des friandises pour chien en barre ?

----------


## kukuss

Je te prend  dc batman ht 15cm 8


licorne led couleurs changeantes, 14cm, 6

----------


## doriant

oui Maison de cannel, j'en ai acheté ya 10jours et v en mettre ds chaque cde pdt les fetes (ca ou des sachets pr chats, en fonction). là g divisé un gros sachet ne m'en veux pas, prochain coup yaura des sticks individuels sous vide  :Smile: 

Je viens de recuperer aujourdui un colis d'objets qu'a gentiment offert Nabrass pr la boutique. Je l'ai meme pas encore ouvert, ca va etre la suprise !!

g aussi quelques objets achetés a vous proposer, vais mettre tt ca dimanche, comme ca si vous voulez cder ou finaliser les resas avant les fetes, ca aura bien le tps d'arriver. d'ailleurs  g encore plein de planches d'etiquettes mignonnes pr reperer les cadeaux sous le sapin, c'est tjrs utile ca !! sinon on sait pas ni pour qui ni qui remercier mais bon ca peut etre drole aussi. pr les cdes de livres, ca peut se faire jusq'au 17, apres ca sera tendu avec la poste.

edit : ca n'a pas trop de succes les cdes de livres, j'en lis souvent cdés ailleurs, ou achetés en librairie. vais pas m'etaler 36fois, ca provient pareil mais 32% reversés c pas negligeable (surtout que j'arrondis), sil ya des fdp c equivalent a amazon probablement surtout si vs ajoutez autre chose a la cde. enfin pr qui prefererait faire un don direct pr avoir 66% de reduction d'impots, en plus de son achat isolé de livre, cela est donc un mauvais calcul car pour le meme achat bah il aura reversé son don en plus, exoneré de 66% donc 34% de sa poche; comme les fdp c souvent pas 34% de la depense et qu'il ya l'équivalent % reversé, à valeur egale si vous me suivez pas besoin de don parallele, cette bonne action par la boutique ca a tout son sens.

je l'illustre car c pas simple de me suivre je sais bien. cqfd :

>> vous cdez un livre 21 et vous dites (ce qui n'est pas evident d'enquiller un don apres une depense mais admettons), 'tiens je vais qd meme faire un don a une asso pr qui ce sera defiscalisé, de 7 . donc vous payez 28 +fdp qqpart donc on va tourner autour de 33 a bas mot et voyez 66% de 7 remboursé soit depense totale pr le meme effet de 2838.

>> vous passez par la boutique, 21 + fdp qu'on va dire si ce n'est qu'un livre en MR sous 1kg, on sera entre 550 et 650 fdp, c moins cher. et si vs cdez des objets en // ca se lisse bien et là c le montant total reversé mais bon je vais pa abuser sur la démo. A vrai dire je comprends pas trop cet argument, meme ds un contexte où on compte a l'euro pres, parce que la defiscalisation c a un moment clé de l'année, en attendant faut bien sortir les sous et on en voit pas la couleur du remboursement.

----------


## kukuss

Bonsoir,

Est-ce que batman et la licorne que je réserve peuvent être mis dans un sac feutrine chacun ?

----------


## doriant

ohhh les jolis cadeaux !!!! batman rentrerait ds le pingouin (desolée g pas fait expres le jeu de mot !!) pr la licorne je pense que ca va depasser mais je v tester et je te dis ca. en sacs pochettes sinon ya ptetre la taille mais je sais pas si ca peut convenir pr la fete.

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

Pas de soucis Doriant, c'est une gentil attention.
Je vais peut être en mettre dans mon sac si je croise un chien de SDF

----------


## doriant

yep c une bonne idée !! j'avoue que souvnt j'en mets aussi pr les chats sdf au boulot, ca fait un peu de vitamines rajoutées au plaisir !!

----------


## Patricia45

Peux-tu me réserver ces 2 livres STP (8)


La pochette en jute : 3,80


Etiquettes cadeaux (1 de chaque) soit 4


Petite pochette cadeaux  (1 de chaque) : 0,80 x 4 = 3,20


Je rajoute :

Le calendrier fleurs : 2


le marque page D : 0,40


Lot de 2 petites pochettes plastifiées : 1 

----------


## Mimine et Roudoudou

Bonjour à tous, je voulais juste faire un petit passage pour remercier Doriant, pour le virement à notre Association Mimine et Roudoudou. Cela fait chaud au coeur des personnes comme vous. Alors MERCI  ::   ::

----------


## kukuss

Je rajoute :
moules a glaces 350. 


crochet pommeau (ou tuyau arrosage)ventouse, 4.


plaid gris clair 125x150cm, 100% polyester, 5.

----------


## doriant

Je mets les objets ds la soirée, avant ca vais preparer ton colis de resa kukuss pr estimer le poids et te dirai pr le test sacs feutres. L'asso Les Chapatons qui a sorti 2b de fourriere est maintenant parmi les beneficiaires  :Smile: , vais l'ajouter au tableau, voici son fb si vs souhaitez la connaitre : https://www.facebook.com. pr mimine et roudoudou egalement rejointe ya peu, les liens st sur le tableau post1

----------


## doriant

hop. le colis kukuss pr l'instant fait 1,86kg et la resa 5270 sans les pochettes feutrine. La pochette feutre pingouin vert est suffisamment grde pr la licorne si tu es tjrs interessée. pr le batman aussi, et les 2 ensemble aussi.


par contre petit pingouin, ca masque davantage des petites choses, bijoux ou chocolats.


************

je mets les objets qu'ici pr commencer, au cas où yaurait des resas directes.

*déco noel*

 en tissu 1

*
A* ange led sous pyramide verre, 6
*B:* suspensions 3  *C:* duo ht 7cm 5  *D:* ht 6cm 3


*accessoires maison*

 magnet 1

 plaque 12 magnets sous blister, 4

 lot echeveaux coton 3

 
rouleau poils +recharges 4x1m 230. 2ex
lot cartouches 363series pr pack photo hp (compatible deskjet notamment), date 2019, achetées +3 unité, lot 8

voiture :

 3


*accessoires perso*

 etui lunettes au choix 2


*ABC:* miroir double face en métal, diam env 7cm, 4. 2ex vélo
*D:* la boite etui 4

 etiquette bagage 350



porte feuille/monnaie en simili cuir de la marque pretty zys, très bon etat, mais qq traces bic à l'interieur du rabat, foto sur demande, 15. (autre occasion vu sur le net a 27).

*bijoux/ vetements*
* A:* 47,5cm env 4  *B:* perles bois, lg 35cm 3

 
blouson skaï t36 avec epaulettes, fermeture eclair. 12
petit haut t36 a mettre sur un legging par ex, fermeture eclair sur le coté, 10

  
veste etam XS 100%polyester 4
châle carré (ou ornement tenture) en rayonne, env 1m10, 10


*papeterie*


marque pages 0,40. ABC métal, D carton, E bois


lot de carnets recyclés, pages unies, souple et rigide, 8


*A:* carnet repertoire rigide, 8,2x 17,4cm 250
*B:* carnet scrapbooking, 60 pages cartonnées noir clair, 4

 
ptits calendriers cartonnés, en anglais, 14,8x13,5cm, au choix chiots, chatons 2. 2ex chiots et chatons.
*AB* lot de 2pochettes plastifiées 12x15cm differentes ou identiques a preciser, 1. plusieurs ex.

  carte musicale 1

 550

 au choix 2

 180


*déco*


plaque métal forme bombée, lg 15cm, occasion, 2


lot de jolis cadres, occasion, matiere plastique et verre, 13x10,5cm, 5


ensemble de petites boites 6


A photophore halloween 2, 2ex.  B 2


guirlande feutres env 1m, 4


lot collection bouteilles parfums, seront vidées avant envoi, 5.


*enfant*


*A-E* 150 * B-C-D-G* 4 *F*5


*cuisine/sdb*

 tasse 4


*A:* thermos 0,25l (14h froid 24h chaud) avec tasse a la base, 5
*B:* lot de 10 2    *C:* range couverts inox 4
*D:* lot de 12verrines 60ml 120, 3ex


au choix 20serviettes papier 220


lisseur babyliss, jamais servi, avec accessoires, 15


distributeur savon anges, ht 19,5cm, 5
*A:* plateau metal lg 21cm 3  *B:* pot à crayons en alu brossé, 3


*animalerie*


*A-B:* picot pouic 3. 2ex os   *C:* jouet chaton 280

----------


## kukuss

Mes résa font 33,70 et non 52,70 ?
Quelle est la taille du poncho Françoise SAGET ?

----------


## kukuss

Je te résa lot couverts ergonomique 6.

----------


## Patricia45

J'ai fait mes rajouts Doriant.
C'est bon pour moi.
Tu peux me dire combien avec les FDP pour que je t'envoie le règlement rapidement.
Ce sera pour Rêves de Chiens.
Merci

----------


## doriant

coucou Patricia !! je ne sais pas où est ton message, je n'ai noté aucune resa, peux-tu m'indiquer la page stp ?

Kukuss voici ce que g noté en resa :
-pince a epiler 220
- ecumoire et fouet en inox 250 chacun 5
- moules a glace 350
-crochet pommeau 4
-plaid gris animal 5
-pochettes noel 1 de chaque 320
-etiquettes cadeaux x18 A et B 4
-pochette jute 380
-2livres crochet 8
-fig batman dc 8
-licorne led 6

g beau recompter je suis a 5270, as tu annulé des resa ?

pr le poncho ya pas de taille, c très large et ouvert donc on rabat comme on veut, pas de systeme de fermeture, soit on rabat sur epaule soit on met une pince.

----------


## kukuss

Je n'ai pas commander ceux la :

-pochettes noel 1 de chaque 320
-etiquettes cadeaux x18 A et B 4
-pochette jute 380
-2livres crochet 8

OK je te résa le poncho 10 euros.

----------


## bouletosse

> Je n'ai pas commander ceux la :
> 
> -pochettes noel 1 de chaque 3€20
> -etiquettes cadeaux x18 A et B 4€
> -pochette jute 3€80
> -2livres crochet 8€
> 
> OK je te résa le poncho 10 euros.


C'est la résa de Patricia  :: 


(besoin de vacance Doriant) 


- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Peux-tu me réserver ces 2 livres STP (8)
> 
> 
> La pochette en jute : 3,80
> 
> 
> Etiquettes cadeaux (1 de chaque) soit 4
> 
> 
> ...


 ::

----------


## kukuss

Merci Bouletosse, sauf le poncho.

OUI doriant il faut se reposer !!!  ::

----------


## kukuss

Je rajoute les 2 sacs feutré 3 chaque. Ce qui nous fait un total de 39,70. Si je peux avoir les fdp comme ça je verrais si je rajoute le pancho a cette commande ou a une prochaine. Merci a toi Doriant.

Je te réserve bien le lot couverts ergonomique 6 pour ma prochaine commande.

----------


## doriant

ahhhh le mystere est resolu !! je sais pas pkoi g meme pas reperé un changement d'avatar ds vos ecrits !! crevée ou mal reveillée pitetre !! je vous prepare ca chacune et vous dis  :Smile:

----------


## kukuss

Super merci Doriant.

----------


## doriant

alors cde kukuss : avec ou sans poncho, on reste sous 2kg car il pese une plume :Smile:  donc 7€50 fdp, total avec : 57€20, sans 47€20, c comme tu preferes. Pour qui voudras-tu reverser ?

cde patricia : excuse-moi j'avais confondue tes resas avec kukuss !! pr les pochettes plastique tu choisis lot A ou B ou preferes une pochette de chaque ? cde 21€40, 806 gr, en MR 6€50. Ce sera le meme relai que l'autre fois ?

----------


## superdogs

Coucou Doriant,

Tu peux me donner plus de précisions pour ces 2 ceintures (la b pour la 1ere photo) : couleur exacte, largeur, et surtout, beaucoup ou pas beaucoup de trous , parce qu'en longueur, sont un peu longues..
Merci

----------


## kukuss

Et si je rajoute le lot de couverts ergonomique, ça change de beaucoup de poids ?

----------


## doriant

ca passe juste sous 2kg avec les couverts kukuss  :Smile: 

superdogs les 2ceintures nont pas de trous car la matiere etant entrelacée, tu peux rentrer le "picot" où tu veux. la premiere est creme et marine, largeur 4cm. la 2° couleur corde, largeur 3cm.

----------


## kukuss

Coucou,

Règlement fait avec les couverts et le pancho.
Bien reçu ?

----------


## Patricia45

Pour les pochettes plastiques, c'est une de chaque et même mondial relay que la dernière fois.
Plus simple pour moi et sur la même commune.
Merci à toi.
Je t'envoie le règlement.
*Par contre, si c'est 1  la pochette plastifiée, j'arrive à 23,40 + les FDP.*

----------


## doriant

1 les 2pochettes, 2240+650 2890, je modifie sur la boutique  :Smile:  pr rdc donc.
kukuss recu !! tu m'as versé 65 au lieu de 6320. je te garde les 180 en "avoir" ou bien j'arrondis versement ? tu voudras verser pr qui ?

----------


## Patricia45

J'arrondi à 30€ Doriant.
A mettre de côté pour tes prochains achats, même si c'est minime.

----------


## superdogs

> *superdogs les 2ceintures nont pas de trous car la matiere etant entrelacée, tu peux rentrer le "picot" où tu veux. la premiere est creme et marine, largeur 4cm. la 2° couleur corde, largeur 3cm.*



Parfait !! je prends les deux, et s'il est toujours dispo, j'ajoute le thermomètre 

 Tu me diras pour les fdp. Merci à toi

----------


## superdogs

Doriant, ton tableau bilan des gains n'est pas rempli pour Creoles and Co ; ils ont eu des gains. Excuse moi, hein, mais je regardais à qui reverser..
La Ferme des Rescapés n'a pas voulu s'inscrire ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je reverse aux Gombertins

----------


## kukuss

Tu arrondis le versement et c'est pour chiens et chats en détresse. Merci.

----------


## doriant

Merci beaucoup patricia pr ton arrondi, c chou !! je mets de coté pr les prochains achats en janvier  :Smile: 

G pa modifié la boutique encore, pr creole and co je ferai le versement ce soir, voulais le faire hier mais g laissé mon tel au taf, et comme vs savez maintenant, avec les banques, faut 36codes, +sms+authentification tel pr faire le moindre truc donc g pa pu hier. Ils vont avoir 4280 oui, mettrai la capture avec et ca bouclera les comptes de novembre. Célie disait etre interessée sur le topic où j'en ai parlé, un topic où parlait de frais pr le refuge, mais elle n'a pas repondu a mon mp, je l'ai relancée ya qq semaines mais pas eu de reponse, si tu es en contact avec elle, ou une autre, pr lui en parler et que ca aboutisse, avec plaisir je l'y joindrai. ok pr gombertins, je te dis les fdp ce soir, c par la poste ?

----------


## superdogs

Je vais contacter Célie ou la ferme ; elles donnent tellement d'elles-mêmes elles aussi. Je pense que juste le manque de temps qui les bloque.

Oui, par la poste pour moi.

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Coucou Doriant,

Je te réserve la suspension de petits anges plus les 3 autres objets déjà réservés.
Tu me dis le total stp?
Merci à toi. ::

----------


## doriant

@ superdogs g tardé a repondre car malheureusement je n'ai plus de thermometre, g bien cherché, je m'excuse pr la deception. Les 2ceintures passent en lettre suivie, sous 250gr, 4€33+5€, est-ce que tu veux tjrs l'envoi ?

@ oiseau total de la cde 15€, ds un ptit carton en MR sous 500gr : 5€50. Je peux envoyer pr tlm demain matin.

----------


## Patricia45

Règlement posté ce jour.

----------


## superdogs

C'est OK pour moi Doriant ; dommage pour le thermo  ::  je vais arrondir à 10€

----------


## doriant

d'acc. si jamais j'en revois j'en reprendrai, c vrai que ca avait bien marché !!

----------


## kukuss

Bonsoir,

J'avais promis 15 euros pour ce chat. Est-ce que je peux te les envoyer doriant pour leur donner ?

----------


## doriant

je te mp

----------


## superdogs

J'ai un peu honte Doriant, le paquet est arrivÃ© ce midi, et j'ai zappÃ© de mettre le paiement Ã  la poste ce matin, pourtant j'avais bien l'enveloppe Ã  cÃ´tÃ© de moi dans la voiture  ::   C'est arrivÃ© vite en plus !
Sans faute, lundi matin, en partant bosser. Je suis dÃ©solÃ©e.

Les ceintures sont top ! les photos ne leur rendaient pas honneur, j'suis contente.
Merci Ã  toi

----------


## doriant

Punaise trop rapide la poste !! contente qu'elles te plaisent  :Smile:  c vrai des fois mes fotos st pas tip top, bien qu'elles soient lourdes  :: 

donc lÃ  bah je n'ai plus de ceintures je crois  ::  si jamais qq1 a des objets dont il ne fait plus rien ou des ceintures qu'il ne met pas, et qu'on pourrait vendre pr des asso, c l'occas !!

----------


## girafe

Colis rÃ©ceptionnÃ© ! 
Tout bien nickel, merci pour les friandises, la chienne des parents en profitera  :Smile:  
Et merci Ã  Phoenix pour les Handi'Cats !

----------


## kukuss

rÃ¨glement fait.

----------


## superdogs

RÃ¨glement Ã  la poste Doriant ; "z'ai pas oubliÃ©" et j'ai dÃ©jÃ  une ceinture sur moi...  ::

----------


## doriant

hii cool  :Smile: 

G mis a jour les versements, kukuss ya le don a auchatzen sur l'une des captures. G qq cheques à aller encaisser, v ptetre faire ca ds la matinée. Je trouve que cette année les beaux livres partent très bien (enfin d'ici, apres des rayons librairie c une autre histoire), et le plus fou, c le medical, anatomie, cerveau, ca marche vraiment ca en cette fin d'année.


----------------------------

je vous joins une actu du fb d'handicats, que je me permets de relayer car je trouve le projet très beau. capture à zoomer pr ceux qui n'ont pas fb :

----------


## lydie2ckc

Bonjour Doriant

voici ma commande de noël :
- lot serviettes papier modèle chouette : 2.20 euros
- planche 18 étiquettes modèle E : 2 euros
- lot 3 pommes de pin : 2.50 euros
- suspensions nounours : 2 x 1.50 euros
- suspensions chouette : 3 x 1,00 euro
- suspensions gland : 2 x 1 euro
- 3 oiseaux céramiques : 2.50 euros

tu peux me donner le prix du port en mondial relay ?

----------


## doriant

Coucou lydie !! je te prepare ca ce soir pour te l'envoyer au plus vite !!

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Coucou MYRIAM,

Ton colis est bien arrivé (super rapidement) ; je t'ai posté le paiement hier.

Tout est très joli.p
Pour le versement si tu peux le faire pour une assoc qui sort les minets de fourrière.
Encore merci et bonne soirée.

----------


## doriant

d'acc super oiseau, je regarde ca et te dis qui.


----------------
Paiement bien recu !!  destinataire 3 petits chats  :Smile:  kathy vient peu car elle court partout, mais elle a pris bcp de chats trappés recemment, je vais joindre a ton don un don perso en soutien pr noel.

----------------------
@ lydie cde 1720, colis env 840gr, 650 en MR.

----------


## lydie2ckc

paiement fait par paypal : j'ai arrondi à 25 euros
à reverser pour  "mimine et roudoudou"

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

> Coucou MYRIAM,
> 
> Ton colis est bien arrivé (super rapidement) ; je t'ai posté le paiement hier.
> 
> Tout est très joli.p
> Pour le versement si tu peux le faire pour une assoc qui sort les minets de fourrière.
> Encore merci et bonne soirée.



J'ai oublié de te dire merci pour les friandises pour mes loulous.
Je leur donnerai à Noël. ::

----------


## doriant

j'en ai pas parlé mais j'ai commandé un coussin tigre sur la boutique de mimine et roudoudou, et il est magnifique, si qq1 hésite, impression d'une grande finesse, aussi beau qu'un tableau quoi. et en plus bah je sais pas si c systematique, mais g eu droit a une face tigre et une face lion, bref comblée au delà de mes espérances !!

----------


## kukuss

Bonsoir,
Bien reçu mon colis. Trop contente des cadeaux que je vais faire aux enfants. Le pancho est tellement doux que je vais dormir avec.  Est-ce que les couverts passe au lave-vaisselle ?
Bonne soirée.

----------


## doriant

Alors c un objet donné donc je n'ai pas ttes les infos, mais sur des couverts similaires, c precisé que oui.
https:clik

oiseau voici la capture de ta cde pr sorties fourriere + don personnel joint.

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

> Alors c un objet donné donc je n'ai pas ttes les infos, mais sur des couverts similaires, c precisé que oui.
> https:clik
> 
> oiseau voici la capture de ta cde pr sorties fourriere + don personnel joint.


 Merci Doriant  ::

----------


## superdogs

Reçu mon règlement Doriant ?

----------


## doriant

Ca ne devrait plus tarder  :Smile:

----------


## Patricia45

Colis bien réceptionné.
Merci pour tout Doriant

----------


## doriant

la poste a un peu de retard, jte dis dès que je l'ai superdogs.

----------


## superdogs

Toujours rien !!?? Mince, je suis désolée...

----------


## lydie2ckc

colis bien reçu 
tout est parfait !!!

----------


## superdogs

Tu sais combien il y a de couleurs dans le lot Doriant stp ?




Il reste bien la boîte d'épingles aussi ?

----------


## doriant

oui il me reste une boite. voilà le detail du sachet :

----------


## superdogs

Ok, tu peux me réserver le fil et les épingles pour une prochaine commande stp ? Toujours pas d'enveloppe dans ta b aux lettres ?

----------


## doriant

Oki. Non je n'ai rien, peut-etre qu'il s'est egaré.

----------


## kukuss

Bonjour,

Hop hop hop mon colis est arrivé. Bonnes fêtes !!!!!

----------


## superdogs

Doriant, tu as reçu mon MP ?  ::

----------


## doriant

Coucou tlm !! bonne année !! je serai bien rstée sous la couette ce matin lool, pas très envie de la démarrer lool. je te mp superdogs.

----------


## superdogs

Vu Doriant ; je t'envoie 17 € pour les Gombertins cet après-midi. Croisons pour que pas de soucis cette fois !!

----------


## superdogs

Doriant, bien reçu ! merci 
Et toi, de ton côté ??

----------


## doriant

Super recu aussi Superdogs  :Smile:  je m'ocp du virement ce soir.
@ Kukuss le livre pesé on est sous 500gr, (438gr sans l'enveloppe), en envoi seul en MR ce qui reste moins cher que la poste, on est à 550fdp. il faut d'ailleurs que je reajuste les tarifs postaux, qui ont pris entre 10et 25c par tranches

----------


## kukuss

Ok je te le prend.
+ 2 verres :

----------


## superdogs

> Super *recu aussi Superdogs*  je m'ocp du virement ce soir.


Ah ouf !

----------


## kukuss

Coucou, est-ce que tu peux m envoyer juste le bouquin ? Avec les fdp ça fait combien ?

----------


## doriant

en Mondial relay ca fait 6€50. Pr le beneficiaire choisi, je regrouperai le 1€ avec une autre cde pr lui. Pr les verres je n'en ai qu'un seul au fait.

----------


## kukuss

Mp envoyé.

----------


## kukuss

Colis bien reçu. Je vais faire plein de pâtisserie. Merci Doriant.

----------


## doriant

Coucou !!

Nouvel accueil d'asso : Orfélins !! la cde de kukuss va pouvoir lancer son 'compteur'  :Smile:  D'ici peu je vais recevoir un colis d'objets de la part de Lydie  :Smile:  ca va faire du bien qq nouveautés pour esperer relancer 2021. En attendant, g apporté qq modifs sur la boutique, il y a une baisse de prix sur pamal de choses  :Smile:

----------


## lydie2ckc

Hello, voici une petite commande
- rouleau poils + recharge : 2.30
- brosse à dents colgate medium : 2 lots à 2.50
- plateau métal violet "jolie provence" : 2 euros
- écuelle à motifs : 6 euros
- picot pouic "os vert" : 2,50

----------


## doriant

super lydie !! je te fais tit mp  :Smile:

----------


## lydie2ckc

tu peux me rajouter :
- 1 paquet enveloppe 11.4 x 16.2
- 1 paquet enveloppe 11.4 x 22.9

Le tout pour MIMINE ET ROUDOUDOU

----------


## kukuss

Coucou Doriant,
Hâte de découvrir tes nouveaux objets.

----------


## doriant

Je ne t'oublie pas kukuss !! je pose vite fait les objets car je dois avancer mes modif boutique  :Smile:  pr les details, tu retrouveras la plupart sauf ceux où je te mets un @devant, g pas encore tt inseré, ca sera bon d'ici dimanche.

objets envoyés par lydie

 



 

  



 

  


 

@ 


mes ajouts
@



@ 

 

@
@

+reappro accessoires maison >> thermometre digital, epingles et agrafes couture? et coté bijou g mis des boutons manchettes et broches d'occasions, prix libre.

----------


## superdogs

Bonjour Doriant,
J'ai bien vu ? tu as de nouveau un thermomètre ? Si c'est bien le cas, je le réserve stp ; je n'ai pas regardé l'ensemble de tes rajouts ou modifs, je te tiens au courant pour la cde. Merci à toi  ::

----------


## Patricia45

Je te réserve déjà la mangeoire réservoir (H) : 2
*On peut l'accrocher à une branche d'arbre ?*

----------


## doriant

Ouiii jai repris 3 thermometres donc je t'en resa 1  :Smile:  la mangeoire a des crochets mais c pr barreau de cage ;(

 à l'occas je v regarder pr qqchose a suspendre arbre.

----------


## Patricia45

C'était pour mettre dehors.
Du coup, j'annule ma réservation, mais je regarderais pour acheter autre chose. J'ai déjà quelques idées.
Désolée Doriant pour la mangeoire.

----------


## doriant

des fois jvois bien des nichoirs, mangeoires trucs comme ca en bois, mais j'ose pas les prendre n'etant pas sure que ca parte, pis ca prend de la place. Si tu ve je regarderai pr qqchose a suspendre, ce serait donc avec un plateau dessous anti gachis ?

----------


## kukuss

Bonsoir,

Je te réserve :

*B fil d'attache 10m 250
T boite étui 4
B pochette sac, simple, 100% synthétique, 16x20cm, bandoulière 60cm, 4
J cabas 36x30 080
E sac int mousse 35x25 4
oeuf a peindre 2 
G ramasse poil 420
D capsule collier 250 (2).

Voilà pour le moment.

Qu'est-ce que c'est le F ?
*

----------


## doriant

c une pochette trousse fine, pr le maquillage ou des choses pas épaisses. trop contente pr ttes ces resa !! je fais les mises a jour ds ce weekend, je poursuis le facing. ca vs plait la disposition comme ca, c pa trop compliqué pr s'y retrouver ?

----------


## kukuss

Non ça va. C'est tout nouveau donc faut attendre qu'on s'y fasse. Pour ma part, j'aime bien. Merci Doriant de mettre un peu de renouveau avec tous ces articles. 
la D ce sont 2 broches ?

----------


## doriant

ah tu as trouvé loool. ouii je l'ai en double. elle est plutot jolie, ciselée un peu. 

Jespere que tlm voit bien les images, en agrandissant. Moi sur le pc je vois tout sans pb, meme pr lire les resumés de livres. yavait 740 et qq fichiers qd meme, g pas terminé mais je descends a 248 deja, ca fait du bien. 

Lydie m'avait envoyé ceci, que g tt de suite resa pr mon homme :
 je vais regler 13€, je sais pas encore a qui.

g ca à la maison qui ne sert pas, eske ca peut interesser qq1 ? prix libre, j'avais dû le payer autour de 9€. sinon ca va aller pr une collecte assos.



g fait les virements pr orfélins et mimine, donc là on est tt bons. l'an dernier, avec qq mois creux, globalement on a fait 150€/mois. jespere que l'année va decoller car malheureusement, les prises en charges et les stérilisations d'errants sont tjrs necessaires. 

ya des boucles d'oreilles ailes d'ange, et scorpion pr ceux qui aiment !! lnacaster l'autre fois g pensé a toi, g vu un scarabée doré, un criquet métal aussi, de plus de 10cmn je drais pas qu'ils etaient beaux, du coup j'ai pas pris, mais si jamais ca t'interesse tu me dis.

----------


## aurore27

> c une pochette trousse fine, pr le maquillage ou des choses pas épaisses. trop contente pr ttes ces resa !! je fais les mises a jour ds ce weekend, je poursuis le facing. ca vs plait la disposition comme ca, c pa trop compliqué pr s'y retrouver ?


Pour ma part, je la trouve plus simple à comprendre, merci Doriant.

----------


## kukuss

OK je te résa les 2 broches identiques.

----------


## doriant

griffoir resa  ::

----------


## titia20090

Jai cette petite collection de pin's disney que je comptais donner sur le bon coin... (ok les 3 hélicos rien à voir, mais je les enverrai avec!). 
En fait si ça intéresse quelqu'un ici, je peux lui envoyer sans frais de port, mais ça serait cool que la personne donne 1 ou 2 euros symboliques pr la boutique de doriant.

Doriant si jamais tu veux les ajouter sur ta première page n'hésite pas. Et si tu veux que je te les envoie pr essayer de les revendre un peu plus cher, ça me va aussi ! Tu me dis.

----------


## doriant

rhooo c super gentil titia !! bah ecoute, si ca ne t'ennuie pas d'envoyer directement à l'acheteur, c pas plus mal de faire ainsi, ca evitera les frais en me les envoyant. je vais les presenter ds la section objets chez titia  :Smile:  comme g fait pr patricia dogeorge et oiseau  :Smile: . gros merci a toi, c super cool, et ca fait du renouveau  :Smile:  me reste donc cette section là, sdb et noel a rafraichir, je m'en oqp d'ici peu (ce soir je fais la bann aido car g un peu de retard lool).

----------


## aurore27

[QUOTE=titia20090;3329700]

J'ai cette petite collection de pin's disney que je comptais donner sur le bon coin... (ok les 3 hélicos rien à voir, mais je les enverrai avec!). 
En fait si ça intéresse quelqu'un ici, je peux lui envoyer sans frais de port, mais ça serait cool que la personne donne 1 ou 2 euros symboliques pr la boutique de doriant.

titia20090 mp

----------


## superdogs

Je rajoute la couverture à ma cde de thermomètre Doriant ; la nounou de mes chiens adopte une super mignonne petite chienne  ::   :: , ce sera son cadeau de bienvenue de ma part

----------


## doriant

il s'agit bien du plaid rose ? si ta cde est finie je te pese tout ca.

le griffoir et les pins st resa par aurore  :Smile: 

personne n'a besoin de rien de particulier que je puisse ajouter ? moi g ptetre des ptites deco perso a mettre, c donc d'occas, je vais voir.

----------


## superdogs

Oui Doriant, c'est bien le plaid rose à pois ; c'est ok, tu peux peser. Merci  ::

----------


## kukuss

Coucou,

Moi j'ai ça.

----------


## kukuss

Coucou,

DÃ©solÃ©e Ã§a marche pas. Y a plein de chiffres et de lettres Ã  la place de la photo. J'ai essayÃ© de t'envoyer la photo par MP mais Ã§a marche pas.

----------


## LANCASTER

Bonjour DORIANT

Peux tu me dire Ã  quoi sert la figure B (chat) exactement? et quelle est sa matiÃ¨re Merci beaucoup

----------


## doriant

kukuss si tu ve tu peux m'envoyer les fotos par mail  :Smile: 

les2pots lancaster sont des caches pots en métal, mais c assez profond pr servir de pot à crayons aussi.

----------


## doriant

le colis superdogs fait moins de 750gr, donc 9€ + 7€35 poste ou 6€50 en MR. Les pins et le griffoir vont partir avec la cde d'aurore 5€50, pr un total de 25€ fdp compris, reverse donc 20€ pr arrondir  :Smile:

----------


## bouletosse

Me revoilà (c t temps  :: )

Je te réserve ====>



*C 2 lots de 3, 270

**G  1 rouleau poils+ 4recharges 1m 230

*
*
W = 2 Paquets de 48  étiquettes collantes 130



 

C 1 LOT de 50envelop 11,4x16,2  250*

----------


## bouletosse

*J  1 stationnement 380





R 1 130



A-1 pierre ponce 350


*

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bonjour DORIANT
> 
> Peux tu me dire à quoi sert la figure B (chat) exactement? et quelle est sa matière Merci beaucoup



* H 2==> métal ht au niveau du pot 11x11,5 diam, 5*

----------


## LANCASTER

Coucou, j'attends le prix pour le pot CHAT BLEU Merci ::

----------


## bouletosse

> Coucou, j'attends le prix pour le pot CHAT BLEU Merci


* les H métal ht au niveau du pot 11x11,5 diam, 5€*

----------


## LANCASTER

Ok merci par contre les frais de port sont de combien? ::

----------


## LANCASTER

lLa petite chouette ou hibou en D est ce un porte clefs et quel est son prix également merci à toi

----------


## doriant

oui porte clé 3€, pr le pot chat 5€ ds un ptit carton sous 500gr, faut compter 6€45 fdp poste ou 5€50 mondial relay.

----------


## LANCASTER

> oui porte clé 3, pr le pot chat 5 ds un ptit carton sous 500gr, faut compter 645 fdp poste ou 550 mondial relay.



J'ai vu sur le site de la poste ce tarif, peux tu le faire ?

*Editez votre étiquette Shop2Shop depuis chez vous* 
                                                                                                                      Nombre d'envois:                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         

                                                                  Prix à partir de :                                 *4,50* 





 
*Shop2Shop - Livraison de relais à relais Pickup*

----------


## superdogs

C'est ok pour moi par la poste, donc 16,35 € ; je t'envoie 17 ce week-end, et c'est pour Les chats du potager de Aurore 27
Merci pour tout et tous...

----------


## doriant

ah je connaissais pas du tout lancaster, alors que ca fait 4mois que ca existe au moins !! je vais essayer pr ton envoi ok, tu peux m'indiquer ton relai de depot dès fois qu'il me demande ? pr ta commande tu confirmes ces 2objets ?

d'acc superdogs je note tt ca.

si ce systeme de chronopost est bien et reactif je stoppe MR qui est plus cher a la tranche des 3kgs  :Smile:

----------


## LANCASTER

Je t'adresse le règlement de 12,50 euros dès demain. Je t'ai envoyé mon point relay. Par contre il te faudra peut être mon n° de portable pour que je puisse être avertie de son arrivée? Cordialement
 ::

----------


## kukuss

Coucou,
Je peux avoir les fdp stp ? Merci.

----------


## doriant

d'acc kukuss, je te fais ca d'ici demain. lancaster il me faut surtout ton email obligatoire pr l'expé.

----------


## LANCASTER

Coucou, règlement déposé à la poste ce matin. Bonne journée :Pom pom girl:

----------


## doriant

il me fait ton email pr finaliser envoi !!

----------


## doriant

les colis d'aurore et superdogs sont partis, ceux de lancaster et kukuss partent demain car le relai shop2shop etait fermé aujourdui.

Finalement shop2shop est plus interessant que MR pr la tranche jusqu'a 1kg puisque c 4€50 au lieu de 4€90, mais est bien plus cher au delà. g réactualisé les tarifs d'envoi ds le post 1 si vous voulez voir. Ainsi vous aurez le choix, et pr ceux qui n'avaient pas bcp de relais jusque là, pensez à verifier de tps a autres sil ne s'en ouvre pas de nouveaux pr les 2 societés, car ca reste qd meme bien moins cher que la poste.

----------


## bouletosse

Coucou  :: 

j'ai fais des modifications sur mes réservations ( en rouge) , normalement c un total de 32€

J'attends les FDP pour te faire le PayPal 

Merci  :Smile:

----------


## doriant

ca fait les 32€ si tu maintiens la resa des eponges A ? sinon 30€20 ? je te prepare ca ce soir  :Smile:

----------


## bouletosse

> ca fait les 32€ si tu maintiens la resa des eponges A ? sinon 30€20 ? je te prepare ca ce soir


Je ne prends pas les éponges A mais les éponges *C / 2 lots de 3 à 2€70*

----------


## doriant

le colis fait 1060gr, je vais regarder aujourdui pr un carton un poil plus leger pr etre ds la tranche fdp 4€90 et non 6€30.

----------


## bouletosse

Merci

----------


## kukuss

Coucou,

Le M fait combien de centimètres STP ?

----------


## doriant

@ lydie stp, si tu passes par là, tu peux ns renseigner sur L et M, la taille ?

----------


## bouletosse

> le colis fait 1060gr, je vais regarder aujourdui pr un carton un poil plus leger pr etre ds la tranche fdp 4€90 et non 6€30.


Tu pourras me donner mon total stp

Merkiii

----------


## doriant

30€20 + 4€50  :Smile:

----------


## bouletosse

> 30€20 + 4€50


Fait Madame  ::

----------


## doriant

cde reversée a soyons positifs dont je mets l'actu :

----------


## superdogs

Tout bien reçu hier, Doriant, j'ai oublié de te prévenir. Je porte la couverture à ma filleule poilue demain.

----------


## kukuss

Moi aussi colis bien reçu. Merci.

Je viens de me rendre compte qu'il manque les 2 broches identiques et le verre en plastique dans ma commande.
Pas grave. Tu les met de cotés pour ma prochaine commande. Merci.

----------


## doriant

Coucou kukuss. rassure-toi rien n'avait été comptabilisé ds le total  :Smile:  en fait le verre mamie je pensais que tu avais annulé cette resa qui remonte à janvier, car tu ne l'avais pas maintenue ds ta cde de fevrier, mais je l'ai tjrs c bon  :Smile:  Et les broches il n'y a pas de prix car c d'occasion donc g juste mis " prix à proposer", je te laisse me dire combien tu veux en donner ?

----------


## Chouck

Juste pour faire remonter le post et bravo pour la charge de travail

----------


## doriant

rhooo merci Chouk  ::  va yavoir qq nouveautés mises en ligne demain, c un peu varié !!

----------


## doriant

details et nbre exemplaires ds la boutique  :Smile:  kukuss g pas oublié pr les infos harnais, je mesure ca dès que je vais ranger dedans. pr les autres articles chiens offerts par lydie, et vetements qui sont neufs (etiquette encore), ca avait été acheté pr un teckel, pr l"idée de gabarit.

*accessoires maison :*

 autres pairs jardin T8 (M) 3

 3

 150

 230 et 3 le rouleau unique mais 60feuilles

*déco*

 
mon pingouin 8. lot suspensions paques 230

 pinces acef 2, bd 250


 suspension 350

*jouets*

 450

 porte monnaie 2 et 3 dispo, 260

*cuisine*

 x20 cartons 150

 reappro tapis evier microfibres 4

 serviettes papier poussin dispo, 220

*sdb

* grenouille dispo 280

 2ex dispo, 3 

*animalerie*

 130x160 5

----------


## kukuss

Coucou,

Je te prend les 2 pandas :

----------


## Patricia45

Et moi, je te réserve :

- le plaid bleu pattes noires : 3


- les 2 trousses chat et chien : 6 




Je rajoute le magnet G : 1 


Papier à lettres : 5

----------


## lydie2ckc

et moi, je réserve les balles de tennis + les deux jouets cordes noeuds...

----------


## doriant

super !!! je vous mets tout ca de coté  :Smile:  

kukuss pr tes 2 broches resa combien tu les prends pr que j'inscrive le montant ds le tableau ?

je dois envoyer un colis a aidofélins demain, je vais glisser un cheque au passage qui comprend le versement de lancaster, mon achat du portefeuille de lydie et don perso, pr aider aux sté d'errants je vais preciser, je fais pas capture mais les filles pourront confirmer la reception si qq1 ve verif.

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Coucou Myriam,

Peux tu me réserver :

2 suspensions dePâques (une de chaque).
Un sachet de pinces (moutons)
1 paquet de pailles
1 paquet serviettes minets.

Je vais regarder si je veux autre chose.

Merci à toi.

----------


## doriant

coucou Oiseau !! pr les pailles quel modele tu veux ?

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Merci Doriant.

Pour les pailles la couleur m'est égal. :: 

Merci à toi.

----------


## lydie2ckc

Bonjour
pour finaliser ma commande des balles de tennis et des deux noeuds




- la rape à 2.10 euros
- 2 tasses chat "S" à 5 euros
- 2 tasses poule "J" à 3.50 euros
- boucles d'oreilles A "feuilles et boules bleues" à 5 euros

merci et bon dimanche

----------


## kukuss

Bonjour,

Je rajoute le G et le M.

----------


## bouletosse

:: 

Colis bien reçu, parfait comme d'habitude.

Merci

----------


## doriant

Cool  :Smile: 

Lydie donc ca nous fait un total de 33€10, je peux le deposer demain matin. Pour qui voudras-tu reverser ?

Kukuss tu me dis quand je peux peser ta cde. pr le collier dont tu parlais j'ai pris ces fotos, je sais pas si ca va t'aiguiller :

----------


## kukuss

Désolée ça a l'air trop petit.

----------


## lydie2ckc

je te fais le paiement via paypal dans la soirée
ça sera pour mimine et roudoudou

à bientôt...

----------


## Patricia45

J'ai fait 2 rajouts à ma commande et je vais refaire un tour sur la boutique avant de terminer.

----------


## lydie2ckc

colis bien reçu : tout est parfait !!!

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Coucou Patricia,

Je te rajoute le petit sac rouge. (L).

Je t'avais acheté (il y a longtemps), un cache pot avec des mésanges, si il t'en reste un , je le prendrai.

Merci à toi.
Tu me diras le total stp.

Bonne soirée et merci à toi. ::

----------


## doriant

yen avai bien 2 oiseau mais ils ont été vendus. à l'occas si tu aimes les mésanges je regarderai. pr ton envoi sous 500gr, 4€40 en mondial relay + 13€70 de cde. Patricia ton colis aussi est sous 500gr, donc cde 15€ +4€40 en MR. sinon poste comptez 6€45, pr le MR confirmez-moi vos relai svp, qu'ils soient bien marqués disponibles sur le site et ds vos distances possibles. Pour qui souhaitez-vous reverser vos cdes ?

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Merci Myriam,

Si tu vois le cache pot à l'occasion c'est gentil.

Pourrais me rajouter le tapis R  pour mon loulou.
Ca n'est pas le même total , excuses moi. Je te MP pour l'adresse du Relay.

Merci à toi.

----------


## doriant

erf oui je crois qu'on va depasser les 500gr et je dois prendre un carton plus grd. pr la peine v te mettre des friandises chien et une baballe que zoomalia m'a offert  ::  je m'en oqp ds la soiree et je te dis ca.

----------


## Patricia45

Règlement posté ce matin.
Ce sera pour Actions Animal (pour RIO) qui a un traitement coûteux.
Merci à toi

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

> erf oui je crois qu'on va depasser les 500gr et je dois prendre un carton plus grd. pr la peine v te mettre des friandises chien et une baballe que zoomalia m'a offert  je m'en oqp ds la soiree et je te dis ca.


Merci.
Courrier posté. ::

----------


## doriant

envois par la poste ok malgré une attente dingue  :: je vous relaie les remerciements de soyons positifs et mimine et roudoudou pour les dons  :Smile:

----------


## Chouck

De jolies choses pour une bonne cause, c'est ici que ça se passe  :Pom pom girl:

----------


## kukuss

Coucou,

Je te commande aussi ces 2 boites. Les fdp sont de combien maintenant stp ?
Bon le copier coller ne marche pas.
Ce sont les boites en bois L2 et L3.

Ha oui vérifie stp qu'on peux mettre une broche dans chaque boite. Merci.

----------


## doriant

là on est à cde 18€70 + 4€90 MR ou 4€50 Shop2 (600gr, meme tarif jusqu'a 1kg)

----------


## kukuss

Ok je te confirme shop2. 
Merci.

----------


## White Rabbit

L'association a bien reçu le don. Merci Aniky et Doriant!

----------


## kukuss

Coucou, je te confirme les 2 boîtes en bois. 
Je peux connaître les fdp et le montant total de ma commande stp. Merci.

----------


## doriant

coucou kukuss !! alors ta cde fait 38€70, colis env 600gr, ce qui fait 4€90 avec MR soit total 43€60.

----------


## kukuss

Coucou,

Règlement fait.

----------


## kukuss

Bonjour,
Bien reçu mon colis. Les broches sont magnifiques. Mes nièces vont être contentes. Merci a toi.

----------


## Patricia45

COMMANDE ANNULEE

----------


## kukuss

Coucou doriant, 
Nous ne te voyons plus sur le site. J'espère que tout va bien pour toi. Dommage de ne pas nous prévenir a l'avance de ton absence. Si quelqu'un a des nouvelles ce serait bien de nous rassurer. Bonne soirée.

----------


## kukuss

Coucou,
Je t'espère en bonne santé toi et ta famille ainsi que tes chats. On pense à toi. A bientôt.

----------


## aurore27

> Coucou doriant, 
> Nous ne te voyons plus sur le site. J'espère que tout va bien pour toi. Dommage de ne pas nous prévenir a l'avance de ton absence. Si quelqu'un a des nouvelles ce serait bien de nous rassurer. Bonne soirée.


J'ai tenté un texto pour avoir des nouvelles : sans résultats..... ::

----------


## kukuss

Merci Aurore. On attend.

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Coucou MYRIAM,

J'espère que tu vas bien.
Un petit signe ?

----------


## superdogs

> Coucou doriant, 
> Nous ne te voyons plus sur le site. J'espère que tout va bien pour toi. Dommage de ne pas nous prévenir a l'avance de ton absence. Si quelqu'un a des nouvelles ce serait bien de nous rassurer. Bonne soirée.



On a eu des nouvelles par Liolia, il y a quelques jours. Doriant va bien

----------


## kukuss

Super. Merci beaucoup.

----------


## aurore27

> On a eu des nouvelles par Liolia, il y a quelques jours. Doriant va bien


Reviendra-t-elle parmi nous sur le forum ?

----------


## aurore27

Je ne comprends pas trop la description de chaque objet et leur prix respectif. Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'expliquer : je recherche des carnets pour noter mes courses ainsi que des lots de cartes originales avec enveloppes....

----------


## kukuss

Coucou aurore,

Tu as le magnet U comme carnet a 3 euros.

----------


## kukuss

Coucou,

tu as ceux là :
*A 3 C 80p 2compartiments, 3 BDE 3compartiments 230 FM set 380 (F long 21,5cm, 2ex) G A7 80p, 3 IJ 10x14,5cm env +stylo 5 K avec marque page chat 4 L lot petits carnets 6x8,5cm 3 2ex*


et ceux là :
*N lot carnets recyclés, souple et rigide, pages unies, 8 O couverture animée 15x21,5cm, 3 P répertoire rigide 8,2 x17,4cm, 250 Q pr scrapbooking, 60p cartonnées noir clair, 4 R carnet croquis 280 S lot 2carnets courses, accroche, 9x20cm, 3 T 100p rose uni 280 UVW carnet de notes 15x21cm env 3


VOILA.*

----------


## aurore27

> Coucou,
> 
> tu as ceux là :
> *A 3€ C 80p 2compartiments, 3€ BDE 3compartiments 2€30 FM set 3€80 (F long 21,5cm, 2ex) G A7 80p, 3€ IJ 10x14,5cm env +stylo 5€ K avec marque page chat 4€ L lot petits carnets 6x8,5cm 3€ 2ex*
> 
> 
> et ceux là :
> *N lot carnets recyclés, souple et rigide, pages unies, 8€ O couverture animée 15x21,5cm, 3€ P répertoire rigide 8,2 x17,4cm, 2€50 Q pr scrapbooking, 60p cartonnées noir clair, 4€ R carnet croquis 2€80 S lot 2carnets courses, accroche, 9x20cm, 3€ T 100p rose uni 2€80 UVW carnet de notes 15x21cm env 3€
> 
> ...


Je serai tenté par le L (lot de 2 carnets = 3 euros), le Q *pr scrapbooking = 2.50 euros (si j'ai bien lu)* et le S = 2.80 euros.

----------


## kukuss

Oui, ce sont les bons prix.

----------


## aurore27

> Oui, ce sont les bons prix.


Je n'ai pas insinué que c'était les mauvais prix mais comme ils sont écrits à la suite, difficile pour moi de m'y retrouver.....

----------


## kukuss

Oui j'avais bien compris.

----------


## kukuss

Bonsoir tout le monde,
Toujours pas de nouvelles. Ça fait long.

----------


## nabrass12

Bonsoir, est-il toujours possible de passer une commande en l'absence de Doriant ?

----------


## Aniky

> Bonsoir, est-il toujours possible de passer une commande en l'absence de Doriant ?


aucune idée.

----------


## Patricia45

Perso, je pense que non puisque c'est Doriant qui gère l'envoi des objets et les règlements aux associations.
Dommage qu'elle ne fasse pas mettre un mot sur ce post afin de prévenir si elle a l'intention de revenir ou non.
Je lui ai envoyé un message sur son adresse mail personnelle et elle ne m'a pas répondu à ce jour.
J'espère simplement qu'elle va bien et n'a pas de gros problèmes personnels !!

----------


## Patricia45

Il y a certainement des personnes qui ont des nouvelles de DORIANT !!
Est-il possible de savoir comment elle va et si elle reviendra sur ce post ou non.
J'ai envoyé un message à Myriam sur son mail perso et n'ai eu aucune réponse.

----------


## kukuss

Depuis mai, donc 4 mois sans nouvelles. J'espère que tout va bien pour elle mais nous laisser sans nouvelles on imagine le pire.

----------


## aurore27

> Depuis mai, donc 4 mois sans nouvelles. J'espère que tout va bien pour elle mais nous laisser sans nouvelles on imagine le pire.


Je lui ai envoyé un texto hier : pas de réponse....

----------


## kukuss

Je regarde tous les jours mais toujours rien.

----------


## sundae

J'ai eu des petites nouvelles il y a une dizaine de jours, elle est surmenée au boulot.

----------


## aurore27

> J'ai eu des petites nouvelles il y a une dizaine de jours, elle est surmenée au boulot.


Merci pour les nouvelles Sundae, en espérant qu'elle parvienne à gérer le mieux possible son travail et ne se laisse pas dépasser. Si tu l'as à nouveau, souhaites-lui bon courage, stp.

----------


## kukuss

Du coup la boutique risque d'être supprimée a un moment si il n'y a plus d'activité ?

----------


## Patricia45

Toujours aucune nouvelle de Doriant ??
Si tu lis encore les messages Myriam, je te souhaite le meilleur pour 2022.
Que cette année t'apporte santé, bonheur et une vie paisible.
Nous sommes quelques unes à regretter ce départ inexpliqué, mais saches que nous ne t'en voulons pas.

----------


## POLKA67

Pareil Doriant, si 2021 n'a pas été un long fleuve tranquille je te souhaite une belle année 2022 avec tes poilus!
Tu es une belle personne, c'est rare !

----------


## Nounoune

Je rejoins totalement les commentaires ci-dessus.
Nous ne t'oublions pas Myriam et te souhaitons de belles choses pour cette nouvelle année

 ::

----------


## kukuss

Coucou,
En tout cas si tu reviens j'ai déjà une commande a te faire.
Bonne journée.

----------


## superdogs

Je me joins aux autres ; en espérant avoir au moins de tes nouvelles, savoir que tu vas bien

----------


## lilou130

Des nouvelles ?

----------


## Patricia45

Aucune de mon côté.
Je pense qu'elle ne reviendra pas : cela fait bientôt un an qu'elle n'est pas venue sur RESCUE.

----------


## Alantka

Ce serait bien triste qu'elle ne revienne pas, Rescue se vide petit à petit j'ai l'impression  ::

----------


## LANCASTER

> Ce serait bien triste qu'elle ne revienne pas, Rescue se vide petit à petit j'ai l'impression


Je suis d'accord avec toi, de nombreuses ou nombreux rescurien(nes) ne sont plus présents ::  ::  ::

----------


## Liolia

Je la comprend un peu. Doriant a investi du temps, de l'argent, de l'energie dans ces ventes au profit des assos. Plus le temps a passé et plus elle a réalisé que c'était toujours le même groupe de membres qui faisait des achats. Ça la déprimait pas mal, elle aurait aimé plus de participations et au final, les ventes baissant, je pense que la grosse organisation mise en place est devenue trop lourde au quotidien. Qu'elle revienne ou pas, qu'elle recommence a faire tourner la boutique ou pas, Doriant a beaucoup aidé. Si elle a envie de se reposer elle le mérite.

----------


## POLKA67

C'est clair, bravo à Doriant pour son investissement et organisation ! Beaucoup d'associations ont bénéficié de dons par son biais !
Je faisais partie de celles qui suivaient ce post mais ne trouvais pas mon bonheur dans les produits proprosés, je suppose que nous étions nombreuses dans ce cas.

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

J'aimais beaucoup Myriam, je l'aime toujours beaucoup.

Je lui souhaite tout le meilleur.

----------


## kukuss

TU NOUS MANQUES MYRIAM !!!

----------

